# Filth by name. . .



## Lurdan (Oct 22, 2016)

As former Superintendent Gordon Anglesea and former Sergeant Allen Richards are found guilty of child sex abuse in separate trials, the Times today published an investigation into sexual misconduct by police officers across the country.

*Crossing the line: hundreds of police are facing sexual misconduct claims* (paywalled - see below)



Spoiler: Text of the main Times article



Fiona Hamilton 
October 22 2016, 12:01am

When an intoxicated young woman complained of being sexually assaulted by a rickshaw driver in London in the early hours of the morning, PC Rudi Raichura was dispatched to the scene.

As Raichura, 39, helped the distressed victim into a patrol car, his colleague was surprised to see the Metropolitan police officer reach over to put on the seatbelt and “whisper something in her ear”. Realising that Raichura had slipped his private telephone number to the woman, the colleague raised concerns with an inspector.

The PC was given a verbal warning about his behaviour but four months later a female GP complained that Raichura had insisted on driving her home in his patrol car and then asked her out on a date.

An internal investigation revealed that Raichura had previously pursued a vulnerable victim of crime with whom he shared 88 texts. It also established that he had entered into a relationship with the initial sexual assault complainant. He was duly dismissed.

Charles Apthorp, a barrister representing the Met at the gross misconduct hearing, said: “The Met wants to make clear this sort of conduct is unacceptable. The public have the right to be assisted by police officers. They cannot be preyed upon by them.”

Raichura is one of a string of disgraced officers who have been brought to justice in courtrooms and misconduct hearings for abusing their position for sexual gain.

The existence of such exploitation was first made public in 2012 when a report by the policing watchdog revealed that some officers were using their positions of trust to abuse victims and witnesses they met on the job.

The Independent Police Complaints Commission called on forces to “determinedly root out” abusive behaviour after Stephen Mitchell, a Northumbria police officer, was jailed for life the previous year for a number of serious sex attacks on women he met through his job.

Since then there has been a steady stream of officers brought to the courts for rape, sexual assault and misconduct in public office — the latter mostly connected to relationships with vulnerable victims of crime.

However, the scale of the issue, the number of complaints and the detail of the allegations was largely hidden.

Now an extensive freedom of information request has uncovered how many police officers are being investigated for sexual misconduct, from sharing explicit images and sending harassing emails to indecent assault and rape.

The Times has established that there are at least 156 live sexual misconduct inquiries into police in England, Wales and Scotland. The figure includes complaints made by colleagues as well as reports by victims and witnesses, although the majority of cases are in the latter category. The true figure is likely to be higher since only a quarter of 44 forces would acknowledge live cases.

Up to 90 officers are under investigation at the Met, Britain’s largest force. There are 12 live investigations in Greater Manchester and ten in Scotland.

In West Mercia there are four live investigations prompted by complaints by members of the public. Two are over allegedly inappropriate relationships, one involves apparently unwanted sexual conduct from a sergeant, and an officer in Shrewsbury is accused of inappropriate sexual touching. Durham Constabulary confirmed that it was investigating two alleged sexual assaults during custody strip searches.

The FoI request has established that there have been more than 400 complaints by members of the public involving rape, sexual assault or sexual misconduct by police officers and police staff in the past five years.

That figure is nearly doubled when the Met’s 380 sexual misconduct investigations are taken into account, although the force would not break down complaints into external and internal categories. The figure is likely to be close to 1,000 complaints in total because ten forces rejected or did not respond to the FOI request, despite having five months to do so.

A large number of complaints were from suspects who claimed that they were assaulted in custody and the vast majority of those have been dismissed as spurious.

However, the responses also show that scores of victims, witnesses and other third parties have made complaints about officer behaviour not only in police stations but in patrol cars, at home addresses and in hotel rooms. They cross the spectrum from inappropriate sexual comments on social media and graphic emails to inappropriate relationships with vulnerable victims, harassing victims at their homes and having sex while on duty.

In many cases, including Raichura’s, the consequences were punitive. At least 40 officers have been dismissed from duty for sexual misconduct; some were charged with criminal offences. Again, the number is likely to be higher because many forces did not provide outcomes of investigations.

The FoI request also revealed a wide disparity in the way in which sexual complaints were handled, with officers accused of serious matters including harassment and inappropriate relationships given low-level sanctions.

At least 15 officers were allowed to resign before they faced misconduct hearings over offences including sexual touching, inappropriate contact with crime victims and sexual relationships with victims.

Others were given low-level sanctions and allowed to remain in their jobs. They include a male staff member at Devon and Cornwall Constabulary who was given a written warning for entering into a relationship with a vulnerable victim.

An officer in Wiltshire was subjected to management action for allegedly harassing a woman by sending “inappropriate and graphic messages” via social media. Management action, according to Home Office guidelines, means “pointing out how the behaviour fell short of the expectations set” and establishing an improvement plan.

When cases do reach court, victims have pointed out how such behaviour has devastated their lives. One victim, referring to an officer in south Wales who raped two women he met through work, said that she had been traumatised psychologically and that she now panicked if she saw a male police officer in the street.

Senior police have urged a sense of perspective on the issue, pointing out that, of the 125,000 or so officers in England, only a tiny proportion are accused of wrongdoing and fewer are found to be culpable.

One chief constable said: “The numbers are extremely small but it is about abuse of trust. If there is just one serious case of officer abuse it is extraordinarily damaging to the force.”

The College of Policing wants criminal sanctions to be available in more cases in which officers pursue relationships with vulnerable women, while the IPCC wants misconduct hearings to be as transparent as possible to highlight cases as a deterrent.

In the case of Raichura, the Met did just that. His request to resign before his misconduct hearing was refused, although he did not turn up to it.

Mr Apthorp said that it was a “serious departure from the standards of police behaviour” and that he had “abused the position of being a police officer”.



From a related story (headlined '*Hundreds of police sex pests uncovered*' )



> Many officers stand accused of harassing, sexually assaulting or raping women after they reported a crime. In some cases victims were targeted within police stations.


(...)


> (...) there are at least 156 sexual misconduct inquiries being carried out into police in England, Wales and Scotland. The true figure is likely to be even higher as only one in four forces would acknowledge live cases. It includes complaints made internally and externally.





> A freedom of information request also reveals that some forces have handed out minor sanctions for serious sexual misconduct, including relationships with victims. Several officers have been allowed to resign before facing misconduct hearings over sexual touching, inappropriate contact with crime victims and sexual relationships.


(...)


> Detective Superintendent Ray Marley, the integrity and professional standards lead for the College of Policing, said that “virtually every one” of the 43 forces in England and Wales had officers who had preyed on vulnerable victims or witnesses.





> “In terms of prevalence, *my impression is that most of the forces have had some sort of investigation into these serious crimes*, where there’s been abuse of position relating to a vulnerable person,” he said.


"Most of them" have had "some sort" of investigation eh - that's nice.


----------



## Lurdan (Oct 22, 2016)

Some examples of those recently jailed :
(Quoted text from the Times)

1 Michael McMillan







> The detective in Merseyside’s family crime investigation unit targeted vulnerable women for sex. The predatory officer “sexted” domestic abuse victims and convinced two of them to have sex with him. He was jailed for four years in April. He admitted misconduct involving seven victims.


Liverpool Echo story. In one case where a domestic abuse victim had refused to send him sexually explicit pictures he recommended no further action against her ex. He received "a sex act from a woman while completing a statement retracting her domestic violence complaint". Convinced "an alleged attempted rape victim to retract her complaint against her wishes and [lied] that he had sought protection for her". etc. etc.

2 Simon Salway






> The married constable in Hertfordshire “wilfully abused” his position by seducing victims of crime. He had a child with one vulnerable woman and arranged to meet others for sex while on duty in full uniform.


ITV story. He "used role as domestic abuse specialist to seek out vulnerable women". Prosecutor Gregory Perrins told the court he was "opportunistic and saw every encounter with a young vulnerable woman as an opportunity for sex.” Jailed for 3 years.

3 Lee Lucas






> South Yorkshire policeman used his work BlackBerry to send thousands of messages to crime victims. He pursued eight vulnerable women, some of them victims of domestic violence, and texted one that she was his “guilty pleasure”. He was jailed for 12 months last year.


BBC story. Also found to have 1400 indecent images of children.

4 Trevor Jones






> The Cheshire constable was sacked last June after sending female witnesses and victims sexually explicit text messages and comments and calling them on the phone. Most of the incidents happened when he was on duty.


Manchester Evening News story. Another charmer who used interviews with victims of domestic violence as opportunities to start propositioning them. Jailed for 14 months.

5 Steven Walters






> The West Midlands officer was jailed this month for four years after he admitted sexually assaulting two women while he was on duty. (...) Walters put his hand on a victim’s thigh after offering her a lift home in his patrol car. He assaulted the second in her home while her children were in other rooms.


Derby Telegraph story.

Many others of course. Let's start a little list.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 22, 2016)

They're all at it


----------



## Casually Red (Oct 22, 2016)

They all look like dirty nonces as well .


----------



## ddraig (Oct 22, 2016)

deport them!! 
oh wait...


----------



## Casually Red (Oct 22, 2016)

ddraig said:


> deport them!!
> oh wait...



Not to Calais please . They've enough problems as it is.


----------



## ddraig (Oct 22, 2016)

grow up

oh another, well down the news page
Gordon Anglesea: Former police chief guilty of child sex abuse - BBC News


----------



## DaveCinzano (Oct 22, 2016)

ddraig said:


> grow up
> 
> oh another, well down the news page
> Gordon Anglesea: Former police chief guilty of child sex abuse - BBC News



See OP


----------



## not-bono-ever (Oct 22, 2016)

a cavalcade of rotters


----------



## ddraig (Oct 22, 2016)

DaveCinzano said:


> See OP


ah!  ta


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 22, 2016)

not-bono-ever said:


> a cavalcade of rotters


A nee-na of nonces


----------



## Lurdan (Oct 22, 2016)

*Mike Graham
*





Met PC based in Hounslow, who was jailed for 16 years in June after being convicted of seven counts of rape and one of sexual assault, in the form of strangling, all committed against the same woman over a nine month period in 2014.

The abuse appears to have been going on for much longer - his victim testified in court that she had first approached the police in 2012 but been turned away. Graham, who terrified his victim, used rape "as a punishment" and made increasingly violent threats. He told her "I'm a police officer, I can do what I want, I'll tell people you are mad." His victim recorded two of the rapes on her iPhone and reported him again in September 2014.



> During the distressing recordings, the woman can also be heard saying 'Don't hurt me', to which Graham replies: "I like hurting you." Later, Graham can be heard saying: "I am going to beat you to death in a minute, I can see it coming." The victim is also recorded begging: "No please, please no", followed by the sound of a slap. Graham tells her: "I'm going to kill you one day, do you think?"


(...)


> Graham, a former marine who saw action in Yugoslavia, insisted that her repeated screams and shouts of 'No' were just part of their sexual fantasies and role-playing.



Daily Mirror story 1.
Daily Mirror story 2


----------



## Lurdan (Oct 22, 2016)

The South Yorkshire 'Chopper Squad' already have their own Urban thread.

Facing trial next July for various counts of misconduct in public office - allegedly using the police helicoptor to spy on and film people who were either naked or having sex.





Clockwise from top left: Sgt. Matthew Lucas, PC Lee Walls, National Police Air Service pilot Matthew Loosemore and former PC Adrian Pogmore, who has already been sacked after DVDs of the filming were found at his house.





Also charged former South Yorkshire Police pilot Captain Malcolm Reeves.

Obviously not convicted of anything yet and thus entitled to the full presumption of innocence etc. etc.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Oct 22, 2016)

Two types of coppers: outright criminals and the spineless cunts who cover for them.


----------



## NoXion (Oct 22, 2016)

Those sentences are an insult. They should be put away for ten years or more.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Oct 22, 2016)

Meat eaters and grass eaters.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Oct 22, 2016)

SpookyFrank said:


> Two types of coppers: outright criminals and the spineless cunts who cover for them.



Indeed.


----------



## shygirl (Oct 22, 2016)

ddraig said:


> grow up
> 
> oh another, well down the news page
> Gordon Anglesea: Former police chief guilty of child sex abuse - BBC News



What I want to know, is why the Police Federation funded Anglesea in this trial.   Its an utter disgrace.


----------



## passenger (Oct 22, 2016)

Fuk kin el


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 22, 2016)

shygirl said:


> What I want to know, is why the Police Federation funded Anglesea in this trial.   Its an utter disgrace.


union in all but name, supposed to back its members should they claim innocence. Doesn't make it right though does it.


----------



## agricola (Oct 22, 2016)

shygirl said:


> What I want to know, is why the Police Federation funded Anglesea in this trial.   Its an utter disgrace.



The Federation have legal insurance which, if you paid into it (as its separate from the subscription itself), will fund defence costs at criminal and civil trial even if you are retired.


----------



## SqueakyBumTime (Oct 23, 2016)

Anyone can show a few folks who did bad and label the whole lot bad.


----------



## keybored (Oct 23, 2016)

SqueakyBumTime said:


> Anyone can show a few folks who did bad and label the whole lot bad.


Folks who should be trusted to serve and protect the people?


----------



## shygirl (Oct 23, 2016)

SqueakyBumTime said:


> Anyone can show a few folks who did bad and label the whole lot bad.



I take it you're joking?   You surely couldn't be serious, what with the above list of (known/reported) sexual offences committed by serving officers?   Add to that all the other crimes committed on a daily basis by many in the police force.   I used to hope (many years ago) that it was a case of a few bad apples.  Nah, its one big shady gang from what I can see.


----------



## SqueakyBumTime (Oct 23, 2016)

keybored said:


> Folks who should be trusted to serve and protect the people?


You slag them off here. Call them filth. Now you expect them to serve and protect. You can't have it both ways.


----------



## SqueakyBumTime (Oct 23, 2016)

shygirl said:


> I take it you're joking?   You surely couldn't be serious, what with the above list of (known/reported) sexual offences committed by serving officers?   Add to that all the other crimes committed on a daily basis by many in the police force.   I used to hope (many years ago) that it was a case of a few bad apples.  Nah, its one big shady gang from what I can see.



There are bad people in every job.


----------



## keybored (Oct 23, 2016)

SqueakyBumTime said:


> You slag them off here. Call them filth.



Really? Care to quote me?


----------



## SqueakyBumTime (Oct 23, 2016)

keybored said:


> Really? Care to quote me?


I quoted you but I wasn't quoting you. I was talking about this board in general, not you in particular.


----------



## Lurdan (Oct 23, 2016)

*Rupert Watkins*






Bromley PC pleaded guilty last December to downloading 100 child abuse images including 45 Category A images depicting penetrative sexual activity. Sentenced to two-year community order with an activity rehabilitation requirement, placed on the sex offenders’ register and ordered to pay £560 costs.



> He claims he became depressed at work after being taken off the beat for nine months while being investigated for alleged homophobic comments about colleagues, which he says he was cleared of.



Sacked following a misconduct hearing in March.
Evening Standard story.

*John Wigglesworth*






Met PC pleaded guilty in January to one count of engaging in sexual activity with a 14 year old girl. Was found not guilty of three counts of rape and two further counts of engaging in sexual activity with a child. The charges all related to the same girl who he had befriended through Netlog, a social media site aimed at young people.

Received a four year jail sentence, was placed on the Sex Offenders Register for life and given an indefinite Sexual Harm Prevention Order.
Mirror story.

*Rytis Gilys*






Newham based Met PC was found guilty in April of sexually assaulting a junior colleague while on duty. Cleared of sexually assaulting three other women. Jailed for six months.
Mirror story.

*Robert Dawson*






Det. Sgt Dawson, attached to the Met's Sapphire (rape and serious sexual violence) Unit in Stratford (East London) was sacked for gross misconduct in January after admitting to initiating a sexual relationship with an alleged rape victim whose case he was investigating.



> The detective, who admitted to having sexual intercourse with the woman, had access to her medical records, and knew of her history of depression and self harm.


Guardian story.
Evening Standard story.


----------



## NoXion (Oct 23, 2016)

SqueakyBumTime said:


> You slag them off here. Call them filth. Now you expect them to serve and protect. You can't have it both ways.



People here slag them off because they consistently fail to "serve and protect" people who aren't rich, rapists, or rich rapists.


----------



## bubblesmcgrath (Oct 23, 2016)

SqueakyBumTime said:


> You slag them off here. Call them filth. Now you expect them to serve and protect. You can't have it both ways.



Eh????????
They abused their position in order to abuse victims of crime / abuse and are caught and jailed and you have a problem with that as a board thread / topic?

WtF?????


----------



## bubblesmcgrath (Oct 23, 2016)

SqueakyBumTime said:


> There are bad people in every job.



Policing isnt "every job".... idiot...


----------



## Lurdan (Oct 23, 2016)

*Leigh Brightman*







Hertfordshire PC who pleaded guilty to three counts of misconduct in public office and two of possessing indecent images of a child before his trial was due to start in November 2015, and was jailed for four years. 

Brightman had been assigned to find a 15 year old, regarded as very vulnerable, who had run away from home. He contacted her on her mobile phone a number of times over the course of 11 days in July and August 2014. Without informing her that he was a police officer he arranged for her to come to his house in order to have sex. Brightman claimed he then had a change of heart and sent her away. The girl claimed he had forced her to perform an act of oral sex but a rape charge relating to this was dropped.

When arrested 117 indecent images of children and one indecent film were found on his laptop. During the course of the subsequent investigation it was discovered that he had had inappropriate consensual sexual relationships with an alleged victim of harassment whose case he was investigating in 2012, and then with another woman he had first arrested in 2009 as a 17 year old with a Class A drug habit. He had remained in contact with her and when, some years later, she reverted to drug use and turned to prostitution it was claimed that he first offered to act as a "minder", which she rejected, and subsequently paid to have sex with her.

Two further counts of misconduct in public office, in respect of repeatedly visiting a third woman's home and pestering a fourth for sex, and a further count of possessing indecent images of children were left on file.

Hertfordshire Mercury story 1.
Hertfordshire Mercury story 2.

*Sam Floyd*






Hertfordshire DC who pleaded guilty to one count of misconduct in public office in September and was given 6 month suspended jail sentence, a fine of £3000 and ordered to perform 200 hours of unpaid work. He faces a misconduct hearing.

Floyd was assigned to investigate two burglaries at the home of a woman considered at high risk of domestic violence. She had already been moved twice for her own protection and it was suspected the burglaries may have been carried out by the man responsible for that violence. While the investigation was still underway he exchanged inappropriate text messages with the woman and formed a relationship with her. After the investigation had concluded this developed into a sexual relationship. A statement issued by Hertfordshire Police after his trial stated that he "took advantage of her vulnerability".

Mix96 story.
Hertfordshire Police statement.


Following the convictions of Floyd, Leigh Brightman (see above) and Simon Salway (see post 2) Hertfordshire Police announced that it was setting up Operation Downfield in order to "investigate within its own ranks to track down any other officers who were taking advantage of vulnerable women". Deputy Chief Constable Bill Jephson said that he expected there to be more cases.

Hertfordshire Mercury story.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Oct 23, 2016)

SqueakyBumTime said:


> You slag them off here. Call them filth. Now you expect them to serve and protect. You can't have it both ways.


It's actually the other way round. We expect them to serve & protect, but they don't, so we slag them off and call them filth.


----------



## SikhWarrioR (Oct 24, 2016)

After Orgreave and Hillsbrough now this looks like south yorkshire plod are overdue a serious no holds barred top to buttom investigation as to their fitness for purpose


----------



## SpookyFrank (Oct 24, 2016)

SikhWarrioR said:


> After Orgreave and Hillsbrough now this looks like south yorkshire plod are overdue a serious no holds barred top to buttom investigation as to their fitness for purpose



Using my crystal ball I can sum up this investigation for you right now:

Duration: 17 years.
Cost: 842 billion pounds.
Conclusion: Few bad apples, but basically everything's fine. No need for anyone to get sacked or charged with corruption or criminal negligence or anything else for that matter.


----------



## SqueakyBumTime (Oct 28, 2016)

NoXion said:


> People here slag them off because they consistently fail to "serve and protect" people who aren't rich, rapists, or rich rapists.


I'm neither nor, or nor. But I feel better for having them.


----------



## Lurdan (Dec 19, 2016)

Story in The Times today :

Rapist officer’s victims sue over police failures



Spoiler: Text of article



Paul Peachey

December 19 2016, 12:01am, The Times

A police force is being sued over its alleged failure to stop an officer whose predatory sexual behaviour escalated into rape over the course of ten years.

Cleveland Constabulary faces legal claims from at least four people for missing opportunities to cut short the career of Wayne Scott, 40, a serial rapist who served for nearly a decade after his first sexual attack as an officer.

Scott, a former constable, was jailed for 19 years in 2013 for crimes including a series of rapes against two women and offering money to a teenage girl for sex.

He had used the protection of his uniform to carry out assaults. During his time as an officer he was accused of sexual and physical assault and of using police computers to hunt for pictures of women, including prostitutes, but he was not suspended or sacked.

In 2003 when Scott groped a colleague’s breast a few months after joining the force, police chiefs arranged a mediation meeting with his victim instead of sacking him.

That victim, who is among those suing, said that she was put under pressure to drop her complaint or risk blighting her own career. An email from her husband to Iain Spittal, who became chief constable this year, said that if the case had been handled correctly, Scott would “not have gone on to offend to the extent he did”.

In 2012 Scott was sacked for groping the breast of a suspected shoplifter and asking her for oral sex. After his sacking other women came forward to accuse him of crimes against them.

Another former colleague who was raped by Scott and is suing, said that she would never have been attacked if the force had acted in 2003.

The woman, who cannot be named for legal reasons, said: “Because they didn’t stop him sooner my suffering went on for a lot longer. They knew, but they didn’t do anything. He was like a textbook narcissist. He was charming, funny, caring . . . and he played on the fact that he was a police officer. In reality he’s a full-on psychopath.”

Two other former officers accuse the force of failing to deal with Scott.

One woman said that in 2007 Scott assaulted her and broke her wrist. She said that she had been put under pressure by Cleveland officers to drop her complaint. Later the force ruled that her claims were “unsubstantiated” but it emerged that all documents, records of interviews and decisions relating to the episode had been lost.

Scott was also accused of trying to take a teenage girl with mental health problems on a date. She said that he had sex with her in a police van instead of taking her to a police station.

After his suspension in 2011 for the attack on the shoplifter he was arrested for an assault on a woman but never charged. He later raped her.

Cleveland police said that it could not comment on the litigation.



This refers to

*Wayne Scott*






Scott was a Police Constable with Cleveland Police from 2002 to 2012 when he was sacked for misconduct after sexually assaulting a woman accused of shoplifting who he was transporting.

Two women then came forward separately to accuse him of rape. One, who had been raped by him more than once, including in a Police Station interview room, had reported it but had decided not to proceed with the complaint :



> Once she got to the station she was taken into an interview room by officers she described as wearing plain clothes, “both looked like Phil and Grant Mitchell both by size and shaven heads.”
> 
> Subject Seven states that the officers told her that if she continued with the investigation and even if he wasn’t charged “Wayne would lose his job; he would lose his house and so have no money,”



The second allegation involved a vulnerable 15 year old arrested for breach of the peace. She was driven home by Scott. The next day her step-father informed a family liaison officer from the Children's Society that Scott had arranged a date with her. This was reported to the Police Professional Standards Department but no action followed. The Police would subsequently claim they had been advised not to proceed because both the girl and her stepfather "had mental health problems". In 2012 the girl claimed she had been raped by him.

Ultimately neither of these allegations led to a prosecution but yet other women came forward.

In 2013 he pleaded guilty to two attempted rapes, six rapes and two common assaults against one woman, and two charges of inciting another child to engage in sexual activity. He denied charges of rape and attempted rape against a second woman but was found guilty. He was sentenced to fifteen years imprisonment with an additional four years extended supervision on licence.

It transpired that before he had been sacked he had been investigated more than once for assault and sexual assault against both colleagues and women accused of crimes. He had been disciplined for using the police computer to access details of women. Inappropriate behaviour was known to fellow officers, who either didn't report it, “it was just Wayne being Wayne”, or were intimidated by him. On one occasion when attached to a Community Policing Team charged with "forming positive relationships" with local residents he had shown colleagues letters he had received from three ten year old girls he had taken to the seaside where had had given them ice cream and "cuddles".



> When SCOTT received ‘love letters’ from three of the local girls, Subject Four, Subject Six and Subject Five, he began openly bragging about them to other members of staff and reading the content out to others. A number of the staff felt that the content and his relationship with the girls were inappropriate and the issue was brought to the attention of Sergeant Officer (B). In his response to the questionnaire [note: part of the investigation into the incident after Scott's conviction] he describes how he believed the letters to be improper and informed all members of staff to “take a step back”. He believed that given the relationship all the staff had with the girls anyone of them could have received such letters from the group and did not suspect any impropriety on the part of SCOTT.



The quotes are from the official report into Scott's activities that Cleveland Police conducted under IPCC supervision. A version that has been redacted to prevent identification of his victims can be found here.

INVESTIGATION REPORT - Cleveland Police- (PDF file)

It includes details of the investigations into how the various allegations against him before he was finally sacked had been (mis)handled. It's both an astonishing catalogue of failures, and an insight into the police culture which allowed him to carry out multiple sexual assaults before he was finally prosecuted.


----------



## StoneRoad (Dec 19, 2016)

Sad to say that Anglesea has died.

Gordon Anglesea's death 'ends dark era for north Wales' - BBC News

I'm sorry that he will not spending the next few years contemplating the wrongdoing for which he was jailed. Also I suspect that the victims will have just that bit less closure.


----------



## Pickman's model (May 17, 2018)




----------



## Rosemary Jest (May 17, 2018)

Fucking hell, what a thread, just read the whole lot. 

The Force really does attract the nonces doesn't it? Is it part of the application process to admit you're a vile sex pest?


----------



## Pickman's model (May 17, 2018)

Rosemary Jest said:


> Fucking hell, what a thread, just read the whole lot.
> 
> The Force really does attract the nonces doesn't it? Is it part of the application process to admit you're a vile sex pest?


These are only a few of the reported cases


----------



## ddraig (May 17, 2018)

"could" get the sack

Police officer caught drink-driving

She was spared jail, but now faces a disciplinary hearing - which could end her otherwise unblemished 23-year police career.

Prosecuting solicitor Sian Vaughan told the court Morris was seen arriving in her car at Swansea Central Police Station shortly before 07:00 on 21 April.

She said: "Officers on duty saw the defendant parking and when a sergeant spoke to her she wasn't herself - quiet, detached and struggling to hold a conversation."

The defendant was breathalysed and found to have 83 micrograms in 100 millilitres of breath. The legal limit is 35 micrograms.


----------



## ddraig (May 17, 2018)

PC 'raped girl, 16, while on a date'

*A Met Police officer raped a 16-year-old girl twice while on a "hellish" date, a court has heard.*

PC Adam Provan, 38, forced himself on the student before taking her to a fast-food outlet in east London to buy a milkshake, a jury heard.

The girl's father had allowed the date to go ahead because he was "reassured" that Mr Provan was a serving police officer, Wood Green Crown Court heard.

Mr Provan from Kirtling, near Newmarket in Suffolk, denies two counts of rape.

*'Groomed for days'*
The pair met after being introduced by a mutual friend in summer 2010 and kept in touch before deciding to go on a date, the jury heard.

Mr Provan, who has been suspended from his job in Barking and Dagenham, allegedly told the girl he was 22 years old.


----------



## Rosemary Jest (May 17, 2018)

Rosemary Jest said:


> Philip Davies recieved a lot of free days out at the races at the expense of bookmakers, he was one of the MP's to shout down gambling reforms in Parliament. You can look up his expenses online.
> 
> Not surprising, but verging on the criminal really.





Pickman's model said:


> These are only a few of the reported cases



Just adds to my mantra of 'never trust a copper.' And I've met a few.


----------



## Pickman's model (May 17, 2018)

from last year 


Police officer jailed for raping sleeping woman


----------



## phillm (May 18, 2018)

Lurdan said:


> *Rupert Watkins*
> 
> 
> 
> ...








The John Wrigglesworth Rolf Harris look should have a been a right nonce giveaway.....


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 31, 2018)

Police officer accused of raping 13-year-old 'joined force to exploit vulnerable young girls'  | Daily Mail Online


----------



## SpookyFrank (Oct 31, 2018)

Pickman's model said:


> View attachment 151306
> Police officer accused of raping 13-year-old 'joined force to exploit vulnerable young girls'  | Daily Mail Online



I shall eagerly await news of senior officers being held accountable for allowing this foul individual to wear a police uniform and gain access to and power over vulnerable people.


----------



## GarveyLives (Oct 15, 2019)

> _"This new documentary in ITV’s award-winning Exposure current affairs strand uncovers widespread sexual abuse by police officers of female victims of crime.
> 
> Across England and Wales, a police or community support officer is convicted or dismissed for sexual misconduct every five days. This programme talks to women who have been victims of predatory police officers, speaking out about their ordeals.
> 
> Despite strict rules governing how officers deal with victims of crime, hundreds of officers have ignored those rules and used their positions of power to abuse the very women they have been sent to help - including victims of domestic abuse, sexual assault, and stalking ..."_


Exposure: Predator Police Uncovered, ITV, Tuesday 15 October 2019


----------



## GarveyLives (Nov 19, 2019)

Earlier today, at the Central Criminal Court, Metropolitan Police *Superintendent Robyn Williams* was convicted of possessing an indecent image of a child after being accused of having ‘a moving image file of Category A severity’; Category A is the most serious level of child abuse images.

*Superintendent Robyn Williams* also faced a charge of corrupt or improper exercise of police powers in failing to report the distribution of an image, but was cleared of this.

In February 2018, *Superintendent Robyn Williams* was one of 17 people who was sent the video via WhatsApp on her phone by her sister, *Jennifer Hodge*, who, in turn had been sent the material by her (Hodge's) partner, *Dido Massivi*.

*Hodge* was convicted of distributing an indecent image while *Massivi* was convicted of distributing an indecent photograph of a child and possession of extreme pornography (believed to involve an act of bestiality).

All three will be sentenced next week.






*Metropolitan Police Superintendent Robyn Williams is a former general secretary and founder member of the National Black Police Association, and poster girl for the Metropolitan Police's policing of the Notting Hill Carnival.*​


----------



## Spymaster (Nov 19, 2019)

GarveyLives said:


> Earlier today, at the Central Criminal Court, Metropolitan Police *Superintendent Robyn Williams* was convicted of possessing an indecent image of a child after being accused of having ‘a moving image file of Category A severity’; Category A is the most serious level of child abuse images.
> 
> *Superintendent Robyn Williams* also faced a charge of corrupt or improper exercise of police powers in failing to report the distribution of an image, but was cleared of this.
> 
> ...


Just to give this some context:



> Prosecutor Richard Wright QC previously told jurors it was not suggested the defendants had any sexual interest in the video that showed a five-year-old girl engaging in a sex act with a man.
> 
> Instead, he said, "each of them made serious errors of judgment about how to handle this video".



Met officer guilty of possessing indecent video


----------



## SpineyNorman (Nov 19, 2019)

I think we're being a little unfair to her majesty's constabulary here. They're not all child abusing rapists. Some of them are just rapists.


----------



## Spymaster (Nov 19, 2019)




----------



## GarveyLives (Dec 29, 2019)

GarveyLives said:


> Earlier today, at the Central Criminal Court, Metropolitan Police *Superintendent Robyn Williams* was convicted of possessing an indecent image of a child after being accused of having ‘a moving image file of Category A severity’; Category A is the most serious level of child abuse images.
> 
> *Superintendent Robyn Williams* also faced a charge of corrupt or improper exercise of police powers in failing to report the distribution of an image, but was cleared of this.
> 
> ...


.. a sentence of 200 hours' community service ...




... ... immediately sparks a reaction from those behind the 'black' visibility lobby ...




... ... while an appeal against conviction is lodged.


----------



## Marty1 (Dec 30, 2019)

What a depressing thread, these convicted sex pest cops deserve their sentences doubled for abuse of power.


----------



## bluescreen (Dec 30, 2019)

Marty1 said:


> What a depressing thread, these convicted sex pest cops deserve their sentences doubled for abuse of power.


Erm, isn't there a difference between nonce cops and those who are victims of opportunistic racism?


----------



## Proper Tidy (Dec 30, 2019)

bluescreen said:


> Erm, isn't there a difference between nonce cops and those who are victims of opportunistic racism?


Which copper has been a victim of racism, this williams one?


----------



## bluescreen (Dec 30, 2019)

Proper Tidy said:


> Which copper has been a victim of racism, this williams one?


As I understood it, yes. The stories are ambiguous and her explanation is credible. 
Targeting of Supt Robyn Williams 'example of Met institutional racism'


----------



## SpookyFrank (Dec 30, 2019)

bluescreen said:


> As I understood it, yes. The stories are ambiguous and her explanation is credible.
> Targeting of Supt Robyn Williams 'example of Met institutional racism'



Almost as if it was somehow a bad idea to work for a racist organisation.


----------



## GarveyLives (Dec 30, 2019)

Halifax ‘grooming gang’: _Police officer_ among 16 men charged with sexually abusing girls







(Source: as stated in image)​
*PC Amjad Ditta* (also known as Amjad Hussain) was previously West Yorkshire Police's "positive action coordinator".


----------



## GarveyLives (Jan 19, 2020)

A married police officer had a sexual relationship with a teenage girl _despite officers investigating her disappearance as a missing person_, a misconduct panel has found:

Notice for Hearing to be held in public – 16-17 January 2020

Met Police officer had sexual relationship with 17-year-old girl who had gone missing.







(Source: as stated in image)​
*Former PC Andrew Brooks met the then 16-year-old in Maidstone town centre in Kent in March 2018 before inviting her back to his house for sex.*

*Brooks, who resigned from the Met last year, had sex with the teenager while his wife was away for the weekend and continued to text her even after she revealed her age.*


----------



## GarveyLives (Jan 25, 2020)

A police inspector who formed an inappropriate relationship with a vulnerable woman has been dismissed for gross misconduct.

Sussex Police's *Inspector Anthony Lumb* had sex with four women on duty, including one who said she felt "groomed" by him, a disciplinary panel heard.

The police officer of 27 years had sex with the women between 2012 and 2016.

He _denied his actions amounted to gross misconduct_ and did not appear at the disciplinary hearing in Lewes.

*Anthony Lumb* sacked from Sussex Police for having sex on duty






(Source: as stated in image)

*Cheers!*​


----------



## Rosemary Jest (Jan 25, 2020)

They just _look _like wrong un's, don't they?


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Jan 25, 2020)

Jailed: Hackney police officer Graeme ‘Taff’ Williams who stole £11,000 from dead people
					

The “trusted” police officer who plundered thousands of pounds from the homes of the recently deceased has been jailed for 27 months...




					www.hackneygazette.co.uk
				




Stealing from dead people.


----------



## JuanTwoThree (Jan 25, 2020)

Rosemary Jest said:


> They just _look _like wrong un's, don't they?



Yes


----------



## Proper Tidy (Jan 25, 2020)

GarveyLives said:


> A police inspector who formed an inappropriate relationship with a vulnerable woman has been dismissed for gross misconduct.
> 
> Sussex Police's *Inspector Anthony Lumb* had sex with four women on duty, including one who said she felt "groomed" by him, a disciplinary panel heard.
> 
> ...



Why is he drinking a brew out of a christening cup


----------



## Rosemary Jest (Jan 25, 2020)

Proper Tidy said:


> Why is he drinking a brew out of a christening cup



Because he's a massive wrong un.


----------



## GarveyLives (Feb 6, 2020)

> _"A police officer who started a sexual relationship with a vulnerable woman after arresting her for drink-driving has been jailed for 12 months ..."_



Police officer jailed for _having sex with woman he arrested for drink-driving_






(Source: Cheshire Police)​
*Following a misconduct hearing held last week, Detective Chief Inspector Alison Ross, deputy head of the force’s Professional Standards Department, said: “As a serving officer, Luckett held a position of trust and swore an oath in which he promised to abide by the clear guidelines about the standards expected from him.*

*“Sadly, despite the fact that he was well aware of these standards, he chose to ignore them and engaged in a sexual relationship with a vulnerable woman in a case he was supposed to be managing. His personal behaviour was totally inappropriate for a serving police officer.*


----------



## GarveyLives (Feb 6, 2020)

Fozzie Bear said:


> Jailed: Hackney police officer Graeme ‘Taff’ Williams who stole £11,000 from dead people
> 
> 
> The “trusted” police officer who plundered thousands of pounds from the homes of the recently deceased has been jailed for 27 months...
> ...





Rosemary Jest said:


> They just _look _like wrong un's, don't they?






JuanTwoThree said:


> View attachment 196609
> Yes







(Source: as stated in image)

*Actually, he looks like ... a police officer.*​


----------



## GarveyLives (Feb 6, 2020)

SpookyFrank said:


> I shall eagerly await news of senior officers being held accountable for allowing this foul individual to wear a police uniform and gain access to and power over vulnerable people.


You will have a long wait.

the Independent Office for Police Conduct  _cleared_ individuals working for Cheshire Constabulary over recruiting *PC Ian Naude* _when he was already a named suspect in a rape reported to Staffordshire Police in January 2017, and two child grooming cases reported to West Mercia Police in February that year, two months before he joined._






(Source:  Cheshire Police)​
*On  13 December 2018, Ian Naude was sentenced to 25 years for 37 offences including the rape and sexual assault of a 13-year-old girl. He was told that will serve at least two thirds of his 25-year jail term before being considered for release. The judge also imposed a five year licence period and an indefinite sexual harm prevention order.*
*
Naude, who was said to have an 'insatiable appetite' for young girls, started working for the police as a student officer in April 2017.  This was despite him being named in connection with two child grooming cases in neighbouring force areas and the rape of a woman.

His trial also revealed another extraordinary error, which saw Naude being copied into a police email setting out plans to arrest him after the rape was reported.

This gave him time to delete 756 images from his phone.
*
*The court had been told that Naude, who police believe may have more victims who have yet to come forward, had been acting on an 'ever increasing interest in young girls' over the past six or seven years.*


----------



## SpookyFrank (Feb 7, 2020)

Ok GarveyLives I'm just gonna ask, is there a reason you're always posting everything in gigantic bold letters? From the distinctive formatting I'm assuming this stuff is all being C&P'ed from a blog or something?

Anyway, as for this fucker Naude I am as usual appalled and not at all surprised that recruiting him to the police despite him being a suspect in multiple acts of child abuse doesn't count as misconduct. I wonder what would make it over that threshold, maybe giving a police badge to a bloke carrying a chainsaw and a sack of human heads? 

I hope the victims sue the force for this, they must surely have excellent grounds.


----------



## GarveyLives (Mar 4, 2020)

West Midlands *Police Sergeant Bruce Humpston* has been dismissed for 'inappropriate touching' of women colleagues






(Source:  West Midlands Police)​*Bruce Humpston made inappropriate sexual comments towards female colleagues and inappropriately touched some while carrying out their duties*.


----------



## likesfish (Mar 4, 2020)

You get nonces in every walk of life but a sex criminal in the police  has stacks of advantages over most rapists
Authority knowledge of the system ability to some extent to cover their track and more the most criminals ability to threaten their victims. Plus a target rich environment of vulnerable targets either victims of crime or criminals .
 It's Corruption in public office also your colleagues may not want to believe your a sex offender. Most people don't believe their college is capable of being a sex offender that becomes way more of a problem  if they are the people investigating the crime.

The fact there is a huge list of sex offender cops is a positive the police won't cover this shit up. Unlike say the Catholic church or the Houses of parliament.
  Humans aren't perfect but if you can catch and punish people it's a start.


----------



## GarveyLives (May 19, 2020)

_'Police officer of year' _sacked for sending explicit photo to woman he met on Bumble while on duty






(Source:  West Midlands Police)

*PC Dave Humpherson was found to have breached standards for "discreditable conduct, 
duties and responsibilities", and was dismissed without notice.*​


----------



## GarveyLives (Jun 1, 2020)

*PC Kevin Mohess* of the Metropolitan Police faces dismissal following allegations that he asked a victim of so-called 'revenge porn' to send _him_ naked pictures of herself.


----------



## GarveyLives (Jun 1, 2020)

47 year-old *PC Rudvelle Walters*, who is attached to the Metropolitan Police's North West Command Unit, will appear at Willesden Magistrates’ Court on Tuesday 11 August 2020 charged with _sexual assault on a female_ and _attempted sexual assault_ on a female, both contrary to Section 3(1) of the Sexual Offences Act 2003.

The incident was reported to have happened on Tuesday 5 February 2019 at about 5.00 a.m. at a hotel on the High Road in Wembley, _when the officer was on duty_.  The Metropolitan Police's Directorate of Professional Standards was informed and the officer arrested on 6 February 2019 and charged as above on Friday 15 May 2020.

_He is currently on restricted duties and his status is being reviewed_.


----------



## GarveyLives (Jun 18, 2020)

GarveyLives said:


> *PC Kevin Mohess* of the Metropolitan Police faces dismissal following allegations that he asked a victim of so-called 'revenge porn' to send _him_ naked pictures of herself.



*PC Kevin Mohess* has now been dismissed without notice after a disciplinary panel found that he had committed gross misconduct, having breached the standards of professional behaviour in respect of authority, respect and courtesy, confidentiality and discreditable conduct.


----------



## GarveyLives (Jun 25, 2020)

The bodies of sisters Bibaa Henry, 46, and Nicole Smallman, 27, were found earlier this month at Fryent Gardens, a north west London park in Wembley.  The sisters were thought to have been among a group of about 10 people who gathered in the park on the evening of Friday 5 June 2020 to celebrate Bibaa’s birthday. Police said the two sisters had stayed behind in the park after their friends left. The sisters were reported missing by their families late on Saturday 6 June 2020 when they did not return home.  Their bodies were discovered around 1.00 p.m. on Sunday 7 June 2020. 

The women were the daughters of Wilhelmina Smallman, who was the archdeacon of Southend in the diocese of Chelmsford until her retirement in 2016. Known as Mina, she was the Church of England’s first female archdeacon from a 'minority ethnic' background.







Earlier today, the 'Independent' Office for Police Conduct announced that it is now conducting a criminal investigation into serious allegations of misconduct in public office, following a referral from the Metropolitan Police on 19 June 2020.

The investigation relates to allegations that _"inappropriate photographs"_ were taken at a homicide crime scene in Wembley and subsequently shared with a small number of others. The MPS is handling matters involving those members of the public who may have received those images.

_Two Metropolitan Police constables were *arrested*_ by 'Independent' Office for Police Conduct investigators on Monday 22 June 2020 and have been bailed to a later date pending further enquiries.

'Independent' Office for Police Conduct Director for London Sal Naseem said: _“These are *sickening allegations* and when we were made aware by the Metropolitan Police, we acted quickly to arrest the officers involved in order to seize vital evidence.

“The victims’ family are naturally extremely distressed at this turn of events and we are ensuring that they are updated as our investigation is progressing.“_

The 'Independent' Office for Police Conduct is also separately investigating _how the Metropolitan Police handled calls from worried family and friends of the sisters after they went missing_.

​


----------



## GarveyLives (Jun 26, 2020)

On Wednesday 24 June 2020, *Police Sergeant Michael Grigg*, 34, who is based at Hertfordshire Constabulary Headquarters and formerly served the Hatfield area, appeared at Oxford Magistrates Court charged with _one count of sexual activity with a child_. 

The allegation relates to an offence alleged to have taken place between 2007 and 2012.  The case has been committed to Harrow Crown Court. *Police Sergeant Michael Grigg* remains suspended from duty.


----------



## GarveyLives (Jun 29, 2020)

GarveyLives said:


> The bodies of sisters Bibaa Henry, 46, and Nicole Smallman, 27, were found earlier this month at Fryent Gardens, a north west London park in Wembley.  The sisters were thought to have been among a group of about 10 people who gathered in the park on the evening of Friday 5 June 2020 to celebrate Bibaa’s birthday. Police said the two sisters had stayed behind in the park after their friends left. The sisters were reported missing by their families late on Saturday 6 June 2020 when they did not return home.  Their bodies were discovered around 1.00 p.m. on Sunday 7 June 2020.
> 
> The women were the daughters of Wilhelmina Smallman, who was the archdeacon of Southend in the diocese of Chelmsford until her retirement in 2016. Known as Mina, she was the Church of England’s first female archdeacon from a 'minority ethnic' background.
> 
> ...




Sickening beyond belief ... almost:

​


----------



## two sheds (Jun 29, 2020)

I can't see it given in there but I did see that they'd taken fucking selfies with the bodies


----------



## GarveyLives (Jul 16, 2020)

Disturbing:



> _"A police officer* had sex with two domestic violence victims while on duty and used the force's computer systems to track down two other women and send them texts of a sexual nature*, the police watchdog has found.
> 
> *Malcolm Bennett*, formerly of Northumbria Police, met both vulnerable women in his capacity as a constable, and drove to their homes in a police vehicle while on duty and wearing his uniform ..."_



Retired Northumbria Police officer's misconduct hearing told of _sexual relationships with 'vulnerable victims of crime'_


----------



## GarveyLives (Jul 24, 2020)

And now:

A serving Metropolitan Police sergeant has been charged with _*sexual assault on a female member of staff*_.

Sergeant *David Morton*, of the Metropolitan Police's Detention Command was charged on 3 July 2020 and has been bailed to appear at Thames Magistrates' Court on 28 September 2020.

The Metropolitan Police said the charge relates to an alleged sexual assault on a member of police staff in Hackney on 15 October 2019.

*Sergeant Morton* has been placed on "restricted duties".


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 24, 2020)

GarveyLives said:


> And now:
> 
> A serving Metropolitan Police sergeant has been charged with _*sexual assault on a female member of staff*_.
> 
> ...


not even suspended


----------



## GarveyLives (Jul 25, 2020)

A married police officer who *took a picture of his genitals while dressed in uniform and sent it to a woman he met on duty at a road accident* has been sacked.

*PC Toby Rideout*, who was accused of 'abusing his position' by embarking on a relationship with the woman, who cannot be named, was dismissed from his position at a misconduct hearing yesterday.

PC Toby Rideout sacked by Avon and Somerset Police after sending picture of his gentials to woman he met at crash scene


----------



## GarveyLives (Jul 26, 2020)

Avon and Somerset Police's *Tim Silverwood* has been sacked _and_ jailed for stealing money while on duty

Police officer branded 'disgrace to the uniform' after stealing £3,000 in cash

Avon and Somerset Police officer jailed for stealing cash on duty






(Source: Avon and Somerset Police)

*He stole £2,750 and 550 euros while he should have been looking for a vulnerable missing child.*​


----------



## Saul Goodman (Jul 26, 2020)

GarveyLives said:


> Avon and Somerset Police's *Tim Silverwood* has been sacked _and_ jailed for stealing money while on duty
> 
> Police officer branded 'disgrace to the uniform' after stealing £3,000 in cash
> 
> ...


It was a sting. The cunt obviously had form and was set up. What a shame. Ah well.


----------



## GarveyLives (Aug 3, 2020)

GarveyLives said:


> .. a sentence of 200 hours' community service ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




'Role model' gets leave to appeal against conviction:

Former police chief convicted over child abuse video granted court of appeal hearing


----------



## GarveyLives (Aug 5, 2020)

A police disciplinary tribunal is to hear claims a sergeant had sex with junior colleagues in police stations while on duty.

*Adam Reed*, a former _police sergeant_ with South Wales police, is also facing disciplinary charges over allegedly secretly taking photos of a female colleague’s feet.

_He is said to have engaged in sexual activity with *PC Jemma Dicks*, as well as with a community support officer_, and is due to answer to three alleged breaches of conduct next week in relation to authority, respect and courtesy, duties and responsibilities, and discreditable conduct.

It is alleged that on 9 October 2018, *Reed* used his mobile phone to take the clandestine photos of the feet of an officer from the force’s professional standards department while on duty at Cardiff Central police station. He allegedly later confessed he had a foot fetish.

The disciplinary charge for *PC Dicks* reads: '_It is alleged that *PC Jemma Dicks* has breached the Standards of Professional Behaviour relating to Duties and Responsibilities and Discreditable Conduct and such breaches amount to gross misconduct.

'It is alleged that on various dates between November 2017 and August 2018 *PC Dicks* performed sex acts on *PS Reed* in various locations at Cardiff Central Police Station.'_









(Sources:  as stated in images)​
*Sergeant Reed (pictured left) is accused of carrying out sex acts with PC Dicks (pictured right) at the station and - during the middle of their alleged affair in May 2018 - of having sexual intercourse with another unnamed serving PCSO while on duty at Cardiff Central.*


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 6, 2020)

He’s a cop, he’s a nazi AND he’s a nonce:








						Met officer Benjamin Hannam in court for terror offence
					

Probationary officer Benjamin Hannam is charged with being a member of banned group National Action.



					t.co


----------



## Bollox (Aug 6, 2020)

You need to have certain character flaws to want to become a policeman


----------



## tony.c (Aug 10, 2020)

Met officer sacked after members of public made compaints about his homophobic and racist remarks at a court, and for 'liking' Britain First posts.








						London police officer sacked after making homophobic and racist remarks
					

Metropolitan Police PC Gus Mirams was overheard using offensive language while on restricted duty after expressing support for far-right content on social media.




					www.attitude.co.uk


----------



## GarveyLives (Aug 11, 2020)

A former Essex Police officer would have been dismissed without notice following an investigation into allegations he abused his position for sexual purpose.

*PC Simon Jones*, aged 36, based at Braintree Police Station, *formed or attempted to form inappropriate sexual relationships with two victims of crime he came into contact with during the course of his work and who he went on to send sexually explicit messages to*, an independent misconduct panel concluded.

Essex Police officer _banned from the job for life_ after sending sexual texts to victim







*"We expect the highest professional standards from all our officers and staff, and 
when behaviour fall below those standards, we take the appropriate action."*​
(Note:  This seems to be s different "PC Simon Jones" from _this_ "PC Simon Jones")


----------



## GarveyLives (Aug 26, 2020)

GarveyLives said:


> Sickening beyond belief ... almost:
> 
> ​




'Bad apples' ... or a rotten orchard?



> _"A further six Metropolitan police officers are facing possible misconduct charges in relation to “inappropriate” photographs allegedly taken of the bodies of two murdered sisters in a London park ..."_



*Six more* police officers investigated over photos of murdered sisters


----------



## GarveyLives (Sep 4, 2020)

Metropolitan Police Constable *William Woolston*, of Central Specialist Crime, has been given _a final written warning_ after he was found to have committed gross misconduct, after a disciplinary hearing  where he faced allegations that he had breached the standards of professional behaviour in relation to authority, respect and courtesy and discreditable conduct.

It was alleged that during the course of making arrangements to return a laptop to a female, *PC Woolston’s* comments (contained in texts and emails) were _flirtatious, contained sexual innuendo and/or were otherwise inappropriate. He appeared to have attempted to encourage the female to engage in ‘sexting’ with him_.

The panel members considered all of the evidence and _found *PC Woolston* to have breached the standards of professional behaviour at the level of gross misconduct_.

*PC William Woolston* is _still_ a Metropolitan Police officer.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Sep 4, 2020)

GarveyLives said:


> Metropolitan Police Constable *William Woolston*, of Central Specialist Crime, has been given _a final written warning_ after he was found to have committed gross misconduct, after a disciplinary hearing  where he faced allegations that he had breached the standards of professional behaviour in relation to authority, respect and courtesy and discreditable conduct.
> 
> It was alleged that during the course of making arrangements to return a laptop to a female, *PC Woolston’s* comments (contained in texts and emails) were _flirtatious, contained sexual innuendo and/or were otherwise inappropriate. He appeared to have attempted to encourage the female to engage in ‘sexting’ with him_.
> 
> ...


Gross misconduct is grounds for immediate dismissal in any job... apart from plod, where it's apparently overlooked/encouraged.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 4, 2020)

GarveyLives said:


> Metropolitan Police Constable *William Woolston*, of Central Specialist Crime, has been given _a final written warning_ after he was found to have committed gross misconduct, after a disciplinary hearing  where he faced allegations that he had breached the standards of professional behaviour in relation to authority, respect and courtesy and discreditable conduct.
> 
> It was alleged that during the course of making arrangements to return a laptop to a female, *PC Woolston’s* comments (contained in texts and emails) were _flirtatious, contained sexual innuendo and/or were otherwise inappropriate. He appeared to have attempted to encourage the female to engage in ‘sexting’ with him_.
> 
> ...


I am surprised he is still only a cuntstable


----------



## Saul Goodman (Sep 4, 2020)

Pickman's model said:


> I am surprised he is still only a cuntstable


Chief cuntstable requires actual physical interaction.


----------



## tony.c (Oct 16, 2020)

Kent detective sergeant sacked for sexual messaging victim of attempted rape.








						Detective who sent ‘sexually suggestive’ messages to attempted rape victim fired
					

Detective Sergeant Jonathan Pearce was dismissed for trying to enter into a sexual or emotional relationship with a vulnerable young woman.




					www.expressandstar.com


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Oct 16, 2020)

tony.c said:


> Kent detective sergeant sacked for sexual messaging victim of attempted rape.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What a diseased scumbag.


----------



## tony.c (Oct 16, 2020)

Jeff Robinson said:


> What a diseased scumbag.


He's an unemployed diseased scumbag now.


----------



## sunnysidedown (Oct 17, 2020)

filthy


----------



## two sheds (Oct 17, 2020)

Nah I got conned before I don't believe it


----------



## GarveyLives (Nov 26, 2020)

GarveyLives said:


> Sickening beyond belief ... almost:
> 
> ​







> _"Two Met Police officers *may* face criminal charges over inappropriate photographs of two sisters who had been stabbed to death in a north-west London park ..."_



On the other hand, it _may_ be that not one of the _13_ Metropolitan Police officers is prosecuted over this atrocity.  Time will tell:

Met Police Officers May Face Criminal Charges Over Photos Of Sisters Killed In Wembley Park


----------



## GarveyLives (Nov 27, 2020)

*PC Christopher Wilson* of Devon and Cornwall Police faces a term of imprisonment after he admitted _having sex with a crime victim in a disabled toilet at his station_:

PC (Christopher Wilson) had sex with woman in Launceston police station toilet


----------



## SheilaNaGig (Nov 27, 2020)

two sheds said:


> Nah I got conned before I don't believe it



I think it could be genuine


----------



## A380 (Nov 28, 2020)

sunnysidedown said:


> filthy




I think if that were real at least some of the pens, books, sweets and other assorted shit in his duty belt and pockets would have fallen out. That one thing on the kerb doesn’t look like any kind of uk issued baton. Also the phones look quite new and duty belts like that mostly went out about 10 years ago replaced by load carrying body armour covers. Plus issue police trousers are so shit in terms of material I can’t see them supporting 14 stone of dibble. Additionally the actual shit on his pants looks Guineas session black rather than real shit. Last points, once they were convinced they were stuck and no one was immediately helping a radio call would have been made. And finally seems unlikely No one helps them all of a sudden three people all rock up at the same time and immediately work in a coordinated way rather than stand around making initial ineffectual starting efforts.

I’d say fake, sorry. Also, there is no Santa.


----------



## Jay Park (Dec 11, 2020)

A380 said:


> I think if that were real at least some of the pens, books, sweets and other assorted shit in his duty belt and pockets would have fallen out. That one thing on the kerb doesn’t look like any kind of uk issued baton. Also the phones look quite new and duty belts like that mostly went out about 10 years ago replaced by load carrying body armour covers. Plus issue police trousers are so shit in terms of material I can’t see them supporting 14 stone of dibble. Additionally the actual shit on his pants looks Guineas session black rather than real shit. Last points, once they were convinced they were stuck and no one was immediately helping a radio call would have been made. And finally seems unlikely No one helps them all of a sudden three people all rock up at the same time and immediately work in a coordinated way rather than stand around making initial ineffectual starting efforts.
> 
> I’d say fake, sorry. Also, there is no Santa.



and it’s the same voices as that other video


----------



## GarveyLives (Dec 17, 2020)

> _"A Metropolitan Police officer abused his power to pursue a relationship with a colleague and used racist language, an investigation has found ..."_



Metropolitan Police officer Detective Sergeant *Stephen Redgewell* _abused power and used racist language_, report finds




*Former Metropolitan Police officer Detective Sergeant Stephen Redgewell “abused his position” as deputy general secretary and treasurer of the Metropolitan Police Federation by “behaving in a predatory manner” towards the woman he was representing in employment tribunal matters.  In one message to the married Asian officer, who was suffering from post-traumatic stress disorder after being involved in an undercover operation, it is claimed he said: “Sleep well my dirty Catwoman.”  In another, after she told him she had a temperature, he is alleged to have replied: “Stick a thermometer up your bum lol xx”.*
*
Detective Sergeant Stephen Redgewell had been representing the woman through his role as deputy general secretary of the Metropolitan Police Federation.
*
*He resigned from the force in 2018 after it was revealed that he had had sexual intercourse with 52-year old "Vampire loving dominatrix" Denise Pearce "about seven times" in his office at the Police Federation in Bromley.*


----------



## StoneRoad (Dec 18, 2020)

Is there a similar thread following such matters when displayed by clergy (of any religion) ?
If not, there should be.

Disgusting as these offences are, especially when committed by so-called officers of the law, they are not the only profession that has such filth in the ranks.


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 18, 2020)

StoneRoad said:


> Is there a similar thread following such matters when displayed by clergy (of any religion) ?
> If not, there should be.
> 
> Disgusting as these offences are, especially when committed by so-called officers of the law, they are not the only profession that has such filth in the ranks.


 no indeed

but they are the only profession charged with bringing criminals to justice


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Dec 18, 2020)

Hampshire 'toxic' police unit officers guilty of gross misconduct
					

Investigators secretly recorded "offensive" conversations between members of the unit.



					www.bbc.co.uk
				






> *Six members of a "toxic" police unit have been found guilty of gross misconduct after their "offensive" conversations were secretly recorded.*
> Investigators bugged the Northern Serious Organised Crime Unit's office in Basingstoke, Hampshire, and analysed messages over a 24-day period in 2018.
> The Northern Serious Organised Crime Unit was "homophobic, racist and sexist", a misconduct panel heard.
> The panel is due to consider sanctions at a later date.
> ...


----------



## Serge Forward (Dec 18, 2020)

StoneRoad said:


> Is there a similar thread following such matters when displayed by clergy (of any religion) ?
> If not, there should be.
> 
> Disgusting as these offences are, especially when committed by so-called officers of the law, they are not the only profession that has such filth in the ranks.


Times have changed. I seem to recall a survey of the words used in 70s tabloid newspaper headlines... and "vicar" was the most common.


----------



## GarveyLives (Dec 19, 2020)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Hampshire 'toxic' police unit officers guilty of gross misconduct
> 
> 
> Investigators secretly recorded "offensive" conversations between members of the unit.
> ...



A fuller description of their depravity appears here:

Six Hampshire police officers guilty of misconduct over offensive comments


----------



## two sheds (Dec 19, 2020)

Pickman's model said:


> no indeed
> 
> but they are the only profession charged with bringing criminals to justice


but they are also the only profession charged with bringing sinners to reckoning with Our Lord


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Dec 19, 2020)

GarveyLives said:


> A fuller description of their depravity appears here:
> 
> Six Hampshire police officers guilty of misconduct over offensive comments




Lawyers for the men claimed that stress and a heavy workload meant the officers “forgot to apply the filter” when on duty.

Forgot that they shouldn’t be racist, sexist or homophobic whilst at work. That’s their defence.


----------



## muscovyduck (Dec 19, 2020)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Lawyers for the men claimed that stress and a heavy workload meant the officers “forgot to apply the filter” when on duty.
> 
> Forgot that they shouldn’t be racist, sexist or homophobic whilst at work. That’s their defence.


When I'm tired I don't say racist, sextist and homophobic things because I am not a racist, sexist or homophobic.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Dec 19, 2020)

muscovyduck said:


> When I'm tired I don't say racist, sextist and homophobic things because I am not a racist, sexist or homophobic.



I forgot to not rob the bank


----------



## Chilli.s (Dec 19, 2020)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Lawyers for the men claimed that stress and a heavy workload meant the officers “forgot to apply the filter” when on duty.


Turning up for work pissed cant have helped too. Surprised that wasn't used as defence. I bet there's a simple course they can attend/do online that will have them all up to scratch in a jiffy. It's always funny that the managers and supervisors of these odd bad apples are so innocent and completely missed what was going on.


----------



## GarveyLives (Dec 20, 2020)

GarveyLives said:


> Metropolitan Police officer Detective Sergeant *Stephen Redgewell* _abused power and used racist language_, report finds
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It appears that ultimately, the taxpayer will end up paying for the legal consequences of the depraved behaviour of former Metropolitan Police officer and deputy general secretary and treasurer of the Metropolitan Police Federation *Detective Sergeant Stephen Redgewell*:



> _"An Asian police officer is suing the Met Police for sexual harassment and discrimination after receiving "hundreds" of racist and sexist messages from a senior colleague ..."_



Metropolitan Police officer sues over 'sexual and racist' texts




*(Former Metropolitan Police officer and deputy general secretary and treasurer of the Metropolitan Police Federation Detective Sergeant Stephen Redgewell) had used his high status in the police to "groom me, manipulate me, use me and emotionally abuse me".*

*"I always felt like I couldn't challenge him," she wrote. "I felt trapped by him [and] imprisoned in this situation. He held a lot of power and…made sure I knew it."*


----------



## A380 (Dec 21, 2020)

StoneRoad said:


> Is there a similar thread following such matters when displayed by clergy (of any religion) ?
> If not, there should be.
> 
> Disgusting as these offences are, especially when committed by so-called officers of the law, they are not the only profession that has such filth in the ranks.


But they should be be better because they are supposed to stop this kind of thing by taking other people's liberty away*. No mercy, lock the fuckers up.

(*Prison officer sex offenders too, if they abuse their position throw away the key.

Ok Lawyers and judges have their roles in locking other people up, and those professions contain their fair share of sex pests, bullies and racist scum as well. But no one really expects lawyers to hold to standards of integrity so it's nowhere near as shocking, on the few occasions they get put in the dock ...)


----------



## muscovyduck (Dec 21, 2020)

Judges can get fucked but a lawyer's job is usually to specifically advocate for someone/something specific which doesn't feel the same as police, judges, prison officers etc


----------



## A380 (Dec 21, 2020)

muscovyduck said:


> Judges can get fucked but a lawyer's job is usually to specifically advocate for someone/something specific which doesn't feel the same as police, judges, prison officers etc


CPS lawyers’ job is to lock people up. Likewise barristers when prosecuting for the CPS.


----------



## GarveyLives (Jan 6, 2021)

*Meet Humberside Police officer 36-year old Gareth Richards ...*






(Source: as stated in image)​
*... last month, having previously pleaded guilty to 11 charges of inciting females aged under 16 to engage in sexual activity online, two charges of possessing indecent images and one charge of making indecent images, he was jailed at Hull Crown Court for five years and four months.  Between September 2016 and March 2017, he had pretended to be a teenager online in order to ask young girls for sex, share sexually explicit messages with the girls, aged 14 and 15, even getting them to send him nude photos of themselves.*






(Source: as stated in image)​
*PC Gareth Richards will have to serve half of his sentence behind bars before being released on licence, and he will have to register as a sex offender.*


----------



## tony.c (Jan 15, 2021)

Rapist police sergeant jailed for 11 years.








						Police officer who raped woman on his lunch break before returning to work is jailed
					

Derek Winston Seekings, who retired from Surrey Police in 2005, was charged with two counts of rape.




					www.uk.yahoo.com


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jan 27, 2021)

another one









						Serving South London detective guilty of child sex offences
					

A detective constable serving with the Metropolitan Police in South London has pleaded guilty to a number of child sex crimes, the Met confirmed…




					www.newsshopper.co.uk


----------



## seeformiles (Feb 7, 2021)

Five disgraced cops sacked by West Yorkshire Police in 2020
					

Officers sacked for behaviour including attacking former partner and asking a vulnerable woman for sex




					www.leeds-live.co.uk


----------



## GarveyLives (Feb 10, 2021)

> _"Two Metropolitan police officers are under criminal investigation for allegedly *filming and sharing CCTV evidence of the moment a man was murdered*, the Guardian has learned ..."_




Craig Small killing: police officers under investigation over _sharing of CCTV film[_/url]


----------



## Hyperdark (Feb 10, 2021)

Iv'e learnt through experience and crossing paths with many who either are or have the desire to become a police officer to consider it a major character flaw, they are needed to maintain the type of society most people want but like politics its a job that attracts exactly the type of person who should not be let anywhere near a position of power


----------



## GarveyLives (Mar 15, 2021)

West Yorkshire Police have today issued the following statement:

_"A West Yorkshire Police Officer has been charged with *one count of rape and one count of sexual assault*.

*Police Sergeant Ben Lister* based at Bradford District is due in court at Bradford Magistrates on 24 March 2021.

He is currently suspended from the force."_

Bradford police officer faces rape and sex assault charges






*"In the public service"*​


----------



## GarveyLives (Mar 15, 2021)

A probationary *Metropolitan Police officer* involved in the Sarah Everard search operation in Kent has today been removed from their duties after allegedly sharing an "inappropriate graphic" with colleagues:

Met officer involved in Sarah Everard search removed from duties for sharing _‘inappropriate graphic’_ on social media


----------



## campanula (Mar 15, 2021)

Christ, I fucking hate the filth - hate them. The whole shitty edifice, from top to bottom. I would be distressed beyond belief if one of my offspring expressed a desire 'to serve' (although this is utterly unlikely since they are perfectly able to see for themselves that police are not, and never will be our friends). Course, we are not middle-class property owners, but living in social housing, where the police have only ever had a malign, censorious, bullying, taser wielding presence - the nastiest gang on the streets.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Mar 15, 2021)

a bad apple, thats all


----------



## GarveyLives (Mar 17, 2021)

GarveyLives said:


> A probationary Metropolitan Police officer involved in the Sarah Everard search operation in Kent has today been removed from their duties after allegedly sharing an "inappropriate graphic" with colleagues:
> 
> Met officer involved in Sarah Everard search removed from duties for sharing _‘inappropriate graphic’_ on social media



Reports are now emerging which reveal that the Metropolitan Police probationary officer concerned is said to have sent the image to seven colleagues as he manned a cordon in woods near Ashford, Kent, _where the 33-year-old’s body was found_.

It shows a policeman going through six stages from _abduction to murder_ in a pastiche of the Highway Code.

_In one image it shows the officer directing traffic holding a hand up to say ‘Stop single girl’. *He then gives various signals for different sickening actions, culminating in the murder and disposal of a body*._






(Source: Reuters)

*Even if you don't get the 'joke' ... you'll certainly get the message.*​


----------



## GarveyLives (Mar 19, 2021)

This is *PC Oliver Banfield*, a probationary officer with West Midlands Police who, while off-duty drunk, _used his training to attack a woman walking home alone from a night out_.  In July 2020, he grabbed mother-of-two Emma Homer,  _as she was walking alone_ in Bidford-on-Avon, Warwickshire, last July.

*PC Oliver Banfield* tried to tackle her to the ground and put her in a headlock before Miss Homer,  managed to escape as he yelled she was a 'f****** slag'.






(Source: as stated in image)​

*PC Oliver Banfield* appeared at Leicester Magistrates' Court for sentencing earlier today after he admitted assault by beating, 

In court, *PC Oliver Banfield's* lawyer said he should not have to do community service because of _his difficulty working with criminals_.

Rather than imprisonment, *PC Oliver Banfield* received a 14-week curfew, banning him from leaving his house between 7.00 p.m. and 7.00 a.m.  He was also ordered to pay £500 compensation to Miss Homer and court costs totalling £180. 







*West Midlands Police said PC Oliver Banfield has been suspended from his job and is facing a disciplinary investigation into gross misconduct.  *​


----------



## teqniq (Mar 20, 2021)

From the Metro article on this:



> ...Mrs Homer has slammed Warwickshire Police’s initial handling of her complaint, saying it took ‘more than 30 hours for an officer to take a telephone statement’, ‘nine days for an officer to come and see her’ and ‘eight weeks for an officer to conduct house-to-house enquiries’....











						Policeman who attacked 'terrified' woman as she walked home avoids jail
					

He put her in a headlock, dragged her across the pavement and called her a ‘f****** slag’ as she ran away.




					metro.co.uk


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 20, 2021)

GarveyLives said:


> This is *PC Oliver Banfield*, a probationary officer with West Midlands Police who, while off-duty drunk, _used his training to attack a woman walking home alone from a night out_.  In July 2020, he grabbed mother-of-two Emma Homer,  _as she was walking alone_ in Bidford-on-Avon, Warwickshire, last July.
> 
> *PC Oliver Banfield* tried to tackle her to the ground and put her in a headlock before Miss Homer,  managed to escape as he yelled she was a 'f****** slag'.
> 
> ...


The bird on their coat of arms seems to be chained to a burning helmet. I think you can tell a lot about the sort of person who'd join an organisation with something like that on their logo


----------



## tony.c (Mar 20, 2021)

Official police figures for offences for which police officers were dismissed in 2020. From C4 News item last night.


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 20, 2021)

tony.c said:


> Official police figures for offences for which police officers were dismissed in 2020. From C4 News item last night.View attachment 259521


and these are the just the ones dismissed. not including those who were retained but disciplined


----------



## tony.c (Mar 20, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> and these are the just the ones dismissed. not including those who were retained but disciplined


Or not found out.


----------



## Dystopiary (Mar 21, 2021)

From the Guardian: 
Revealed: the grim list of sex abuse claims against Metropolitan police 

"An extraordinary catalogue of sexual misconduct allegations against Metropolitan police officers, including claims that one had sex with a rape victim and another assaulted a domestic abuse survivor, are revealed in documents obtained by the _Observer_.

The disclosures will intensify pressure on the Met after its officers manhandled women at last Saturday’s vigil for Sarah Everard where hundreds demanded the right to be safe on London’s streets.

Organisers of the vigil on Clapham Common subsequently accused the force of losing the faith of women and being unable to tackle its “institutional misogyny”.

Campaigners said the latest revelations amplified concern among women that the police cannot be trusted to protect their safety."

. . . . .

"Separate data confirms that sexual misconduct among officers is a continuing problem. Figures from the Royal College of Policing’s current “barred list” – officers who have been dismissed from a force and are banned from joining another – show that nearly a fifth of offences include abuse of position for sexual purposes, domestic violence or harassment against the public and colleagues."


----------



## two sheds (Mar 21, 2021)

Dystopiary said:


> The disclosures will intensify pressure on the Met after its officers *manhandled *women at last Saturday’s vigil for Sarah Everard


good word for it


----------



## Dystopiary (Mar 21, 2021)

two sheds said:


> good word for it


tbh


----------



## GarveyLives (Mar 25, 2021)

GarveyLives said:


> This is *PC Oliver Banfield*, a probationary officer with West Midlands Police who, while off-duty drunk, _used his training to attack a woman walking home alone from a night out_.  In July 2020, he grabbed mother-of-two Emma Homer,  _as she was walking alone_ in Bidford-on-Avon, Warwickshire, last July.
> 
> *PC Oliver Banfield* tried to tackle her to the ground and put her in a headlock before Miss Homer,  managed to escape as he yelled she was a 'f****** slag'.
> 
> ...









(Source:  as stated in image)​

*PC Oliver Banfield* has _now_ resigned from West Midlands Police.

West Midlands Police's Deputy Chief Constable, Vanessa Jardine,  said: “Today I have accepted the resignation of *PC Oliver Banfield*.

“I want to stress that former *PC Banfield* will still face an accelerated misconduct hearing, chaired by the Chief Constable, in the near future

The victim of now ex-*PC Oliver Banfield*, Emma Homer, said that despite reporting the assault within hours of it happening, it took _'more than 30 hours for an officer to take a telephone statement', 'nine days for an officer to come and see her' and 'eight weeks for an officer to conduct house-to-house enquiries'_.


----------



## GarveyLives (Mar 25, 2021)

*PC Amarjit Dhallu*, _who worked with vulnerable children_, has been dismissed from Kent Police for gross misconduct after having been _found to have been abusive and violent towards a former partner_ (referred to as "Miss A" in a disciplinary panel hearing). 

During the hearing, the panel heard about an unintentional call to 999 during an argument between *PC Amarjit Dhallu* and Miss A.  During the call, a transcript of which was read out at the hearing, a voice believed to be *PC Dhallu's* is heard to say _'I will smash your f****** face in'_.

The other voice, believed to be Miss A, replies: _'What, you will beat the f*** out of me?'_

The other voice replies: _'Yes I will all right.'_

Miss A had alleged that *PC Dhallu* had _strangled her and hit her with a belt_.





​*Tim Smith, deputy chief constable of Kent Police, said: “For PC Dhallu to have continued in his role following the allegations made would have brought discredit to the wider service and undermined the confidence that people have in Kent police.*
*
“It is entirely right that this officer has been held to account and, in addition to his instant dismissal, he will be placed on the list of people barred from employment in policing.
*
*“I hope this reassures the public that Kent police take a robust stance against perpetrators of violence, regardless of their occupation.”*


----------



## GarveyLives (Mar 26, 2021)

A serving *West Midlands Police* constable _and_ a former *West Midlands Police* officer have now been separately charged with misconduct in a public office.

West Midlands Police's *PC Anthony Ritchie*, 43, is accused of _forming an inappropriate relationship with a woman he met between 4 June 2014 and 29 March 2018_.

Former *PC Steven Walters*, 52, allegedly engaged in _sexual activity with a woman during the course of his duties on 1 October 2013_.

Both *PC Anthony Ritchie* and former *PC Steven Walters* are due to appear at Birmingham Magistrates' Court on 23 April 2021.  The charges follow two investigations by the Independent Office for Police Conduct.




*In a statement, West Midlands Police said PC Anthony Ritchie had been suspended following the charge, having been removed from frontline duties at the time of his arrest in April 2018.*

*West Midlands Police added that former PC Steven Walters left the force in 2016.*


----------



## MrSki (Mar 27, 2021)




----------



## seeformiles (Apr 1, 2021)

Met officer investigated over rape allegations
					

The serving officer was not charged but faces a misconduct hearing over alleged attacks on colleagues.



					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## BobDavis (Apr 1, 2021)

I think being a copper requires certain qualities & applicants that have those certain qualities are often the last people who should actually be coppers. If you are somebody with empathy & sympathy towards those in difficult circumstances you are probably not going to want to arrest people & if you don’t relish confrontational situations then again you will want to avoid that sort of situation.

Most people would not want to be coppers. When I was young in the 70s nobody in the circles I moved in would have dreamed of becoming a copper. We regarded coppers as the enemy & apart from getting drunk & smoking dope we wern’t really criminals. In those days cops got away with far more than they do now. Many of them were nasty violent thugs. Cops have always closed ranks around themselves to protect their own & always will.

So how can anything change ever? The nature of the job attracts the wrong type of people. If those sort of people did not apply to be coppers there would be no suitable applicants. I don’t believe many people apply to become coppers out of a genuine desire to do good & protect the public & if any of those sort of people did become coppers they would probably soon become disillusioned & leave fairly quickly.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 1, 2021)

one thing about the tv drama 'line of duty' which demonstrates its fictional nature is that the anti-corruption unit of any police force would have to be considerably larger than superintendent hastings' is to even scratch the surface of police misconduct as this thread demonstrates. perhaps the show's role in the panoply of police propaganda on tv is intended to reassure that some police will go to any ends to get the bad cops.


----------



## seeformiles (Apr 1, 2021)

BobDavis said:


> I think being a copper requires certain qualities & applicants that have those certain qualities are often the last people who should actually be coppers. If you are somebody with empathy & sympathy towards those in difficult circumstances you are probably not going to want to arrest people & if you don’t relish confrontational situations then again you will want to avoid that sort of situation.
> 
> Most people would not want to be coppers. When I was young in the 70s nobody in the circles I moved in would have dreamed of becoming a copper. We regarded coppers as the enemy & apart from getting drunk & smoking dope we wern’t really criminals. In those days cops got away with far more than they do now. Many of them were nasty violent thugs. Cops have always closed ranks around themselves to protect their own & always will.
> 
> So how can anything change ever? The nature of the job attracts the wrong type of people. If those sort of people did not apply to be coppers there would be no suitable applicants. I don’t believe many people apply to become coppers out of a genuine desire to do good & protect the public & if any of those sort of people did become coppers they would probably soon become disillusioned & leave fairly quickly.



I’ve known a few people who became coppers. Apart from one who was a decent enough fella, the rest were casually racist musclebound thugs. The decent fella cut off all contact with former workmates (like me) about 6 months into the job but, from other people I’ve talked to, this doesn’t appear to be uncommon - something about conflict of interests 🤔


----------



## Peter Painter (Apr 1, 2021)

BobDavis said:


> I think being a copper requires certain qualities & applicants that have those certain qualities are often the last people who should actually be coppers. If you are somebody with empathy & sympathy towards those in difficult circumstances you are probably not going to want to arrest people & if you don’t relish confrontational situations then again you will want to avoid that sort of situation.
> 
> Most people would not want to be coppers. When I was young in the 70s nobody in the circles I moved in would have dreamed of becoming a copper. We regarded coppers as the enemy & apart from getting drunk & smoking dope we wern’t really criminals. In those days cops got away with far more than they do now. Many of them were nasty violent thugs. Cops have always closed ranks around themselves to protect their own & always will.
> 
> So how can anything change ever? The nature of the job attracts the wrong type of people. If those sort of people did not apply to be coppers there would be no suitable applicants. I don’t believe many people apply to become coppers out of a genuine desire to do good & protect the public & if any of those sort of people did become coppers they would probably soon become disillusioned & leave fairly quickly.



Although I am very aware of how many members of the police can behave very badly and abuse their power (aware not just because of what I read, watch and listen to, but also because of personal experience), I'm disinclined to believe, literally, that ACAB. That's not to say that I don't agree that as a working hypothesis it, regarding all coppers as bastards, is a sensible option. After all, so many of them are, and as it's not always possible to quickly ascertain whether or not they are, it's probably safer to err on the side of caution and assume that they are.

Nevertheless, I have had positive experiences with individual police officers. One of them in particular was really sound and helped us out quite a bit. For the last twenty odd years I've lived in squats and in vehicles/caravans on unauthorised encampments. Several years ago there was a small group of us moving about in one particular part of the country. One day this copper turned up on site and tried talking to us. He didn't get the most welcoming of receptions! But he didn't give up. Every week he turned up and tried to tell us he was our liaison officer and that he wanted to help.  Over time we began being civil to him; we'd offer him a cup of tea and then chat with him about the weather or the football. We still didn't trust him and were hip to the fact that he might just be gathering intelligence, so we only ever discussed really innocuous stuff with him. And to his credit he never (obviously) tried to fish for information.

Anyway, during the next two or three years he did us some good turns. Whenever we moved onto a new site he would turn up and personally visit the local residents (who were usually freaking out about our sudden arrival) and attempt to reassure them that they had nothing to worry about as we weren't going to eat their babies and that as we'd be soon be gone, any dramatic decrease in the value of their properties would only be temporary! He also wrote us a glowing reference on Police headed notepaper, and this proved to be very useful to us when attempting to convince landowners that they should trust us and make a deal with us, rather than heading straight to court to seek an eviction notice.

On another occasion we were being subjected to a violent and illegal eviction. A couple of dozen police turned up and though they stopped the violent part they seemed quite happy to assist in the illegal eviction part. One of us called up our liaison officer and he rushed to the scene with his lights flashing to tell his colleagues that they were in the wrong and there was no legal basis to evict us that instant. It was only a moral victory though, in practice we had to leave because of the threat of violence to us and our homes the moment the police departed.

One day he came to visit us and he was very down. He told us that his superiors weren't happy with the way he'd been helping us and that he was being transferred. Not only that but that out days in the area were numbered. He told us in no uncertain terms that his superiors had decided they wanted us out of their patch. We never saw him again but a couple of months later the police turned up and used the CJA against us. Section 62, which meant they offered some of us a pitch on an official site (one that was completely inappropriate for us as it was populated by different travellers with a different culture to ours). The choice was simple, either take the offered pitch or leave the county for 3 months. We opted for the latter.

My conclusion is that there are some decent coppers out there but that, as you suggest in your post, those individuals that make for decent coppers aren't the type of people that fit in well with the way policing works, and they probably don't last too long before becoming disillusioned with their job.


----------



## Elpenor (Apr 1, 2021)

A few thoughts:

A guy from school wrote in his yearbook entry for the “where will you be in 10 years time” question “nicking you, I’ll be joining the police to get some respect and won’t be taking any shit”

He ended up working for a music label I think so probably didn’t become a police officer, but that attitude probably exists for quite a few cops. 

I’m due to go to France 2023 rugby World Cup with 6 mates, and one of them  wanted his best man to come (a DI in a police force). None of us like the guy, he’s very odd and unsettling, and also as a copper you have to watch what you say / do around him as he’s never really off duty. I recognise that part must be difficult for him but it’s his choice to join up. Fortunately he’s going with his family so bar meeting him for a pint we should be spared his company.


----------



## seeformiles (Apr 1, 2021)

coming thick and fast today..









						Met PC found guilty of neo-Nazi group membership
					

Benjamin Hannam is the first British officer to be convicted of a terrorism offence.



					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 1, 2021)

seeformiles said:


> coming thick and fast today..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


but not the first to be a member of a fascist organisation see eg Police officers among BNP members listed on web


----------



## seeformiles (Apr 1, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> but not the first to be a member of a fascist organisation see eg Police officers among BNP members listed on web



It’s the Met’s apparent head scratching as to how someone like this could have been allowed to join and how nobody noticed 🤔


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 1, 2021)

seeformiles said:


> It’s the Met’s apparent head scratching as to how someone like this could have been allowed to join and how nobody noticed 🤔


yeh well national action's absence of vetting is a surprise.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Apr 1, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> but not the first to be a member of a fascist organisation see eg Police officers among BNP members listed on web



and weren't some cops members of the NF in the 70s?  i've read that some screws would wear NF badges on duty in the 70s


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 1, 2021)

Puddy_Tat said:


> and weren't some cops members of the NF in the 70s?  i've read that some screws would wear NF badges on duty in the 70s


the (griffin era) bnp numbered among its ranks one lance stewart, late of the metropolitan police and veteran of the (original) bnp of the 1960s. stewart emigrated to south africa in the 60s and rose to the rank of lieutenant-colonel in their police force before returning and becoming griffin's director of intelligence.

if you go back to the 50s i wouldn't be surprised if a cop or two had been a member of the league of empire loyalists or mosley's union movement and very confident the buf would have counted a few cuntstables among its membership


----------



## Sprocket. (Apr 1, 2021)

Incompetent allegedly. From earlier in the week.

Rotherham child sexual abuse: misconduct officer given warning Rotherham child sexual abuse: misconduct officer given warning
But it is South Yorkshire Police Service, again.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Apr 1, 2021)

Logically, you would hope that the filth should have a generally lower incidence of noncery and unacceptable deviance. Numbers seem to indicate that pig noncery & sexual violence is about the same as the general population. And they seem proud of that statistic


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 1, 2021)

not-bono-ever said:


> Logically, you would hope that the filth should have a generally lower incidence of noncery and unacceptable deviance. Numbers seem to indicate that pig noncery & sexual violence is about the same as the general population. And they seem proud of that statistic


no, logically you would expect there to be a higher incidence of noncery etc among the police, as we all know instinctively (not to mention from the litany of reported cases) that nonces seek out positions which offer them easy access to victims, with some occupations (scout masters, priests) becoming notorious. so if their numbers seem only similar to the general populace it's my view that's because a) cops are better at hiding their offending; b) cases are often dealt with informally, eg by officers where caught resigning rather than facing charges; c) formal proceedings may end at internal discipline rather than being displayed to the wider public.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Apr 1, 2021)

You reckon ? I’m kinda asbergy in the way I view things sometimes and don’t always assume that there is an ulterior motive going on


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 1, 2021)

not-bono-ever said:


> You reckon ? I’m kinda asbergy in the way I view things sometimes and don’t always assume that there is an ulterior motive going on


there's always an ulterior motive. but where cops themselves aren't actively noncing, we know that all too often they're assisting people who are - for instance the police refusal to take action against nonces in rotherham and elsewhere, the police refusal to act against the likes of cyril smith, the police refusal to act against sir jimmy savile obe kcsg (see eg Police detective failed to report Jimmy Savile intelligence)


----------



## Crispy (Apr 1, 2021)

Peter Painter said:


> Although I am very aware of how many members of the police can behave very badly and abuse their power (aware not just because of what I read, watch and listen to, but also because of personal experience), I'm disinclined to believe, literally, that ACAB. That's not to say that I don't agree that as a working hypothesis it, regarding all coppers as bastards, is a sensible option. After all, so many of them are, and as it's not always possible to quickly ascertain whether or not they are, it's probably safer to err on the side of caution and assume that they are.


Even the nicest cops will close ranks with their comrades when one of them goes full bastard. That's the All bit.
Person to person, I'm sure there's a reasonably high percentage of decent cops. I've met a few. But I believe they'd all be willing to protect one of their own regardless of (almost) any crime. 
Ninety Five Percent of Coppers Are Bastards doesn't really roll off the tongue anyway, and good luck tattooing NFPOCAB on the knuckles of one hand.


----------



## likesfish (Apr 1, 2021)

seeformiles said:


> It’s the Met’s apparent head-scratching as to how someone like this could have been allowed to join and how nobody noticed 🤔


fucks sake back in the day the TA did a better job at vetting, admittedly it was trying to find the exact regulation that means Nazis cant join. but the two would be race warriors who gave up on the three-mile run. That was when the Eastbourne platoon ran a color bar and nobody noticed as the ethnic makeup of Eastbourne was white and when they actually got an ethnic recruit he was the son of the local curry house they let him in. White supremacy or discount on curries,curries won


----------



## quiet guy (Apr 1, 2021)

Crispy said:


> ...
> Ninety Five Percent of Coppers Are Bastards doesn't really roll off the tongue anyway, and good luck tattooing NFPOCAB on the knuckles of one hand.


Tattoo it across both hands


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Apr 1, 2021)

Puddy_Tat said:


> and weren't some cops members of the NF in the 70s?



and a reminder has come up on tweeter


----------



## GarveyLives (Apr 1, 2021)

Jurors at Worcester Crown Court have _failed to reach a verdict_ in the trial of West Mercia Police officer, *PC Michael Darbyshire* who was accused of _rape and five counts of sexual assault_.

It was alleged that *PC Michael Darbyshire* had attacked his first victim following a date when he drunk drove to her home and stripped completely naked, having earlier groped her in the beer garden of the White Hart pub in Fernhill Heath in in November 2019.  It was also alleged that he sexually assaulted another woman on 29 August 2019, after meeting her on dating site Match.com; the victim claimed he forcibly put her hands down her underwear 'while making grunting noises' after being invited to her home.







(Source: as stated in image)​
The prosecution said they would be seeking a retrial of *PC Michael Darbyshire* (above). This will take place on 28 February 2022, if it proceeds, although the trial judge, Judge James Burbidge QC, said he would do his utmost to bring that date forward if he could.


----------



## seeformiles (Apr 2, 2021)

Puddy_Tat said:


> and a reminder has come up on tweeter


----------



## GarveyLives (Apr 13, 2021)

Meet the Metropolitan Police's *PC Charlie Harrison* ...






(Source: as stated in image)​
.... earlier today,  *PC Charlie Harrison* was jailed two years and three months at Southwark Crown Court, having been  previously found guilty of _causing grievous bodily harm_ in what Judge Gregory Perrins called _a 'clear case of racial profiling'_.  *PC Charlie Harrison* broke an innocent black father's leg in front of his sons as they dropped flowers off at their mother's grave; *PC Charlie Harrison* kicked Carl Abrahams in the knee, causing a fracture that left him on crutches for three months.  Mr Abrahams can no longer play any sport, and requires regular physiotherapy three years after the attack in Forest Gate, east London.

*PC Charlie Harrison* has been suspended from duty.


----------



## GarveyLives (Apr 19, 2021)

Meet West Midlands Police's *PC Colin Noble* ...






(Source: as stated in image)​
.... earlier today, 50-year old married father-of-two *PC Colin Noble*, a serving officer with West Midlands Police for 20 years, was dismissed for _"appalling" gross misconduct_ following a six-day disciplinary hearing.

*PC Colin Noble* turned up at a domestic violence victim's house unannounced _up to 30 times_ and told her she was 'too pretty' for her boyfriend, the tribunal heard. He allegedly touched the leg and neck of a woman, known as Miss A, and asked to see her tattoos.  In her evidence, Miss A said *PC Colin Noble* 'asked _if I had ever slept with a black man'_ on one of his visits to her home.  Miss A said *PC Colin Noble* had turned up '20 to 30 times' and they had 'conversations about what I had been up to, if I had met anybody, or if I had been sleeping with anybody'.  He also touched her neck, asking to see her tattoos, and whether he could see those on her thighs.  Giving evidence, Miss A said *PC Colin Noble*'s remarks made her feel 'weird and sick' - adding: 'It's just not nice... you believe you can trust people but you can't.'

Another complainant, Miss C, said she and *PC Colin Noble* had developed a 'semi-relationship'.  The domestic abuse victim said *PC Colin Noble* had asked her _'How can you be single wearing those boots?'_ - referring to the thigh-high boots she had been wearing during a police interview.  *PC Colin Noble* told her _he could 'get into trouble' for contacting her_ but had also asked her out for a drink.

Another of his victims, Miss B, said *PC Colin Noble* had _phoned her three times, to insist he needed to meet her at her home, alone_. Giving evidence, she described him as 'being too pushy', adding he 'just wouldn't lay off', and in the end she lied about having moved away from the Midlands to stop his calls. _'It felt a little bit like the way my ex treated me, putting pressure on me, doing things I don't want to,'_ she said.

*PC Colin Noble* claimed he only called one woman 'fit' in a 'ham-fisted' attempt at 'boosting her confidence', and _had a particular 'style' aimed at building rapport_. But *PC Colin Noble* _also looked at her breasts, asking to 'see what you are working with', suggested she 'unbutton' her shirt, and inquired if she 'had any nudes'_, He was secretly recorded by that complainant, known as Miss X, because of her concerns about his behaviour.  Audio of those conversations was played during the disciplinary hearing.












(Source: as stated in image)​
Miss A, Miss B and Miss C all came forward to report *PC Colin Noble* following publicity surrounding his criminal trial at Birmingham Crown Court in 2019, at which _he was acquitted of a charge of misconduct in a public office in connection with the allegations made by Miss X_.


----------



## glitch hiker (Apr 19, 2021)

GarveyLives said:


> Meet the Metropolitan Police's *PC Charlie Harrison* ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wait...just _suspended?_

Throw the cunt off a cliff! (In Minecraft obviously...)


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Apr 19, 2021)

glitch hiker said:


> wait...just _suspended?_



i'm not expert here, but think the process is suspend first, then if there's criminal charges, let them take their course before dealing with it as a disciplinary matter.

guardian report says " the Met said on Tuesday he faces a fast-track discipline process " - i guess there may be legal complications of having the two investigations / processes going on at the same time, and (i may be being naive here) i'd have thought that getting a serious conviction is fairly strong grounds for being slung out of the plodforce


----------



## two sheds (Apr 19, 2021)

second line says he was dismissed?


----------



## existentialist (Apr 20, 2021)

Sprocket. said:


> Incompetent allegedly. From earlier in the week.
> 
> Rotherham child sexual abuse: misconduct officer given warning Rotherham child sexual abuse: misconduct officer given warning
> But it is South Yorkshire Police Service, again.


From that article:


> Panel chairman Simon Mallett said "it would be wrong" to make Det Con Hampshire "personally accountable for the systemic failings of the force".



And there's the whitewash. So the officer isn't going to be made accountable for systemic failings...but who WILL be? Because my guess is that they go through this, and when the dust settles, they go back to exactly how they were, no accountability, no changes. Because the institutional mindset prevails.


----------



## GarveyLives (Apr 21, 2021)

Meet *Sergeant Geraint Jones* of Devon and Cornwall Police,  a custody sergeant in Torquay with 23 years' service in the police ...






(Source: as stated in image)​
... earlier today, *Sergeant Geraint Jones* was found _not guilty_ by District Judge Joanna Matson at Plymouth Magistrates' Court of sending an offensive, indecent, obscene or menacing image via a public electronic communications network, contrary to the Communications Act 2003.






(Source: Devon Live)​

*Sergeant Geraint Jones* sent an the image of George Floyd to a private, encrypted WhatsApp group called 'Works Social', the members of which included serving police officers, a retired policeman and a civilian member of staff, just five days after the entire world saw footage and images showing Mr Floyd being murdered in the United States after being knelt on by police for ten minutes.  The image sent by *Sergeant Geraint Jones* showed Mr Floyd being knelt on by African American pornographic actor Wardy Joubert III; what had been the knee of the police officer had been replaced by the penis of the male pornographic star.  The image had no caption and, the prosecution said, formed no part of the ongoing conversation.

During his trial, *Sergeant Geraint Jones* said _the issue of whether the image had a racial angle 'never even entered my mind'_.   Although *Sergeant Geraint Jones* accepted sharing the image with the group, he denied knowing that it "was liable to cause gross offence to those to whom it relates, namely the black and minority ethnic community", District Judge Joanna Matson said.

She acknowledged the majority of people would have found the image "disgusting and grossly offensive" but said the prosecution "have not made me sure it was not intended as a joke by Mr Jones."  Representing *Sergeant Geraint Jones*, Jamas Hodivala QC provided 54 pages of character references for his client, and described the defendant as a _'caring family man' and a 'diligent' and professional police officer_.




​*Devon and Cornwall Police confirmed that Sergeant Geraint Jones remains suspended from the force. Temporary assistant chief constable Steve Parker said "while the court has found Sgt Jones not guilty, this matter remains subject to an internal disciplinary process".*


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Apr 21, 2021)

“Although Sergeant Geraint Jones accepted sharing the image with the group, he denied knowing that it "was liable to cause gross offence to those to whom it relates, namely the black and minority ethnic community",

He’s a police sergeant, he’ll have had lots of diversity training, none of which he’s managed to take in, time for a sacking then.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Apr 21, 2021)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> “Although Sergeant Geraint Jones accepted sharing the image with the group, he denied knowing that it "was liable to cause gross offence to those to whom it relates, namely the black and minority ethnic community",
> 
> He’s a police sergeant, he’ll have had lots of diversity training, none of which he’s managed to take in, time for a sacking then.


By 'a sacking', I assume you mean 'a few months off work, on full pay, until it blows over?


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Apr 21, 2021)

Saul Goodman said:


> By 'a sacking', I assume you mean 'a few months off work, on full pay, until it blows over?




 Yeah


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 21, 2021)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> “Although Sergeant Geraint Jones accepted sharing the image with the group, he denied knowing that it "was *liable to cause gross offence to those to whom it relates, namely the black and minority ethnic community"*


this suggests that those weren't members of this community would be absolutely fine with it. such fuckwittery


----------



## GarveyLives (Apr 28, 2021)

GarveyLives said:


> On the other hand, it _may_ be that not one of the _13_ Metropolitan Police officers is prosecuted over this atrocity.  Time will tell:
> 
> Met Police Officers May Face Criminal Charges Over Photos Of Sisters Killed In Wembley Park




Two Metropolitan Police officers have now been charged following an investigation by the Independent Office for Police Conduct into inappropriate images taken at a murder scene.

It is alleged that they took 'selfies' next to the bodies of two murdered sisters, *Nicole Smallman* and *Bibaa Henry*, who were stabbed to death in Fryent Country Park, Wembley in the early hours of 6 June 2021.

The Crown Prosecution Service has confirmed that two Police Constables, *PC Deniz Jaffer*, aged _47_, and *PC Jamie Lewis*, _32_, have been charged with misconduct in public office.

Both are based on the Metropolitan Police's North East Command.

They will appear at Westminster Magistrates’ Court on 27 May 2021 for their first hearing.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Apr 29, 2021)

GarveyLives said:


> Two Metropolitan Police officers have now been charged following an investigation by the Independent Office for Police Conduct into inappropriate images taken at a murder scene.
> 
> It is alleged that they took 'selfies' next to the bodies of two murdered sisters, *Nicole Smallman* and *Bibaa Henry*, who were stabbed to death in Fryent Country Park, Wembley in the early hours of 6 June 2021.
> 
> ...


I'll bet 'The pressure of the pandemic made me do it' is their defense.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 29, 2021)

GarveyLives said:


> Two Metropolitan Police officers have now been charged following an investigation by the Independent Office for Police Conduct into inappropriate images taken at a murder scene.
> 
> It is alleged that they took 'selfies' next to the bodies of two murdered sisters, *Nicole Smallman* and *Bibaa Henry*, who were stabbed to death in Fryent Country Park, Wembley in the early hours of 6 June 2021.
> 
> ...


2020. we haven't yet reached june '21


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 29, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> 2020. we haven't yet reached june '21


We have reached 2021 though


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 29, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> We have reached 2021 though


nice to see you're on the ball today


----------



## GarveyLives (May 1, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> 2020. we haven't yet reached june '21




Many thanks for identifying this typographical error. 





*PC Deniz Jaffer* who, together with *PC Jamie Lewis*, is accused of taking 'selfies' next to the bodies of two murdered sisters, *Nicole Smallman* and *Bibaa Henry*, who were stabbed to death in Fryent Country Park, Wembley in the early hours of *6 June 2020*.


----------



## GarveyLives (May 1, 2021)

Meet _ex-_Metropolitan Police *Detective Constable Mark Collins*, a 58-year old father of two and former member of the Metropolitan Police's Southern Area Command Unit ...






(Source:  Metropolitan Police)​
... yesterday, having previously pleaded guilty to _attempting to incite *a child* to engage in sexual activity_ and having also _admitted *six *counts of trying to engage in sexual communications with a child_, _ex-_Metropolitan Police *Detective Constable Mark Collins* was imprisoned for for two years and four months at the Central Criminal Court.

_Ex-_Metropolitan Police *Detective Constable Mark Collins* thought he was talking to a 13-year-old girl when _he sent pictures of his genitals_ over the Kik Messenger app in November 2019.  He also commented on her "body developing" and talked about "naughty urges" and "being horny" in _conversations that he said should be deleted_.

He was suspended from duty until he retired after 30 years service in February of this year - a month after he pleaded guilty. He was found to have committed gross misconduct at a disciplinary hearing on 21 April 2021.


----------



## tony.c (May 1, 2021)

PC sacked for striking vulnerable teenage girl with learning disabilities at least 30 times with baton.








						PC dismissed after vulnerable teenager hit with baton 'at least' 30 times
					

A PC has been dismissed after he used "unreasonable force" against a vulnerable teenager in Newham.




					www.newhamrecorder.co.uk


----------



## TopCat (May 1, 2021)

tony.c said:


> PC sacked for striking vulnerable teenage girl with learning disabilities at least 30 times with baton.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fucking grim.


----------



## GarveyLives (May 1, 2021)

tony.c said:


> PC sacked for striking vulnerable teenage girl with learning disabilities at least 30 times with baton.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Former Metropolitan Police *PC Benjamin Kemp's* attack on girl with learning difficulties:

















*PC Benjamin Kemp - now on a street near you?*​


----------



## GarveyLives (May 6, 2021)

GarveyLives said:


> Former Metropolitan Police *PC Benjamin Kemp's* attack on girl with learning difficulties:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




See:

​


----------



## brogdale (May 6, 2021)

GarveyLives said:


> See:
> 
> ​



Good that C4News led with this last night.


----------



## TopCat (May 6, 2021)

Vomits


----------



## likesfish (May 6, 2021)

Can't even imagine what went through the potato in a cop outfits head🤬.
 Apprantly they are going to retrain police.
  Not sure how you can train " if somebody ask them for help don't Assualt them repeatedly even if they are black"🤬.

Bit like the prison officer who was dismissed after a years suspension on pay for locking a nurse in a cell and refusing to let them out till they agreed to go in a date with them🙄😳.
 Think the Governor hoped they'd resign so she didn't have to deal with it, something's are just so fucking stupid your afraid the stupid is catching.
 Some people are terrified of the mentally ill but if your that scared, coppering isn't for you.🤔If your a racist bully plenty of opportunities in policing to at least have plausible deniability for your thuggish behaviour 😡


----------



## quiet guy (May 6, 2021)

Hoisted by his own dash-cam


----------



## Shechemite (May 6, 2021)

GarveyLives said:


> See:
> 
> ​




not the main point obviously but learning difficulties and learning disability are different things.


----------



## seeformiles (May 7, 2021)




----------



## likesfish (May 8, 2021)

They are trained in C and R it's part of their fucking job to use force while exercising legitimate authority.
  Kicking someone once you've tasered them isn't.😡


----------



## rubbershoes (May 8, 2021)

likesfish said:


> They are trained in C and R it's part of their fucking job to use force while exercising legitimate authority.
> Kicking someone once you've tasered them isn't.😡



Nature and nurture isn't it. The police is an attractive career for bullies and no amount of training is going to stop them being who they are


----------



## GarveyLives (May 13, 2021)

This is the Metropolitan Police's former *PC Kashif Mahmood*, who used his uniform and patrol car to pretend to stop and search drug dealers so he could steal their money ...






(Source: Metropolitan Police)​
... former *PC Kashif Mahmood*,  seized hundreds of thousands of pounds for an organised crime gang controlled from Dubai.






(Source: Metropolitan Police)​
Earlier today, Southwark Crown Court heard that it was _not the first time_ that former *PC Kashif Mahmood* had been before the courts for a criminal offence during his 10 year career as a police officer.

Two years ago, he was ordered to do 200 hours of community service after _assaulting a man at a crime scene in Lower Clapton_.

_*He was allowed to stay in the Metropolitan Police*_.


----------



## two sheds (May 13, 2021)

He got an award for it


----------



## GarveyLives (May 13, 2021)

Meet former Metropolitan Police *Sergeant Syed Ali* ... 






(Source: Metropolitan Police)​
... yesterday, he was sentenced at Westminster Magistrates' Court to six weeks' imprisonment, suspended for 18 months, having previously pleaded guilty to one count of _harassment without violence_ on 24 March 2021.

Former *Sergeant Syed Ali* _sent nearly 500 messages and images of a sexual nature_ to a woman between May 2020 and July 2020, five years after they had last spoke when she had reported a crime while he was working for the Metropolitan Police's Counter Terrorism Command in 2015.  He transferred to the East Area command three years later.

Former *Sergeant Syed Ali* also has to carry out 200 hours of unpaid work; pay £200 compensation to the victim and is subject to a three year-long restraining order barring him from contacting the woman that he harassed.


----------



## Elpenor (May 14, 2021)

Even cows aren’t safe from the police, Thames Valley Police in this instance 









						Runaway cow in Woodley killed after being hit by police van
					

A video shows the moment the animal is hit by the vehicle as it walked on a road in Berkshire.



					www.bbc.co.uk
				




The video in the link is not at all pleasant.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (May 14, 2021)




----------



## Johnny Vodka (May 18, 2021)

CH4 News putting the boot into the police right now.


----------



## Fozzie Bear (May 18, 2021)

Johnny Vodka said:


> CH4 News putting the boot into the police right now.


Yup


----------



## steveo87 (May 18, 2021)

Not sure where to put this, but at least one if them isn't a bellend:









						Met officer who shouted 'free Palestine' at demo under investigation
					

The uniformed police officer was filmed at a Palestine solidarity demonstration on Saturday.



					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## GarveyLives (May 18, 2021)

Self-explanatory:


​


----------



## tony.c (May 19, 2021)

GarveyLives said:


> Self-explanatory:
> 
> 
> ​



There was a topic on this on BBC Radio 4 Woman's Hour this morning. a number of women who had abusive police partners rang or emailed in.


----------



## GarveyLives (May 19, 2021)

*PC EA252 Steven Green* of Sussex Police has been found by a disciplinary panel to have 'broken professional standards' by telling a female police community support officer ("PCSO") colleague that he stirred her cup of tea with his genitals and making disgusting sexual comments to her between May 2020 and July 2020.

Nine separate charges against *PC EA252 Steven Green* were found to have been proved.

*PC EA252 Steven Green* watched the PCSO changing in the female locker room and had given her a shoulder massage without her permission.  A witness said *PC EA252 Steven Green* told the female officer: 'I'm a PC, you're a PCSO.

_'If *I* say bend over a table, *you just do it*._







*PC EA252 Steven Green said: 'I was having a bit of a laugh. It was never my intention to make her feel bad.

'I didn't want to do anything malicious or make her feel uncomfortable. I misjudged the friendship.'*​


----------



## existentialist (May 19, 2021)

GarveyLives said:


> *PC EA252 Steven Green* of Sussex Police has been found by a disciplinary panel to have 'broken professional standards' by telling a female police community support officer ("PCSO") colleague that he stirred her cup of tea with his genitals and making disgusting sexual comments to her between May 2020 and July 2020.
> 
> Nine separate charges against *PC EA252 Steven Green* were found to have been proved.
> 
> ...


Cunt.


----------



## GarveyLives (May 20, 2021)

Meet West Yorkshire Police's Wakefield District neighbourhood police community support officer ("PCSO") *Jonathan Plummer*, who worked as a 'Cyber Prevent Officer' ...






(Source: West Yorkshire Police)​
... on 17 May 2021, *PCSO Jonathan Plummer* was found guilty at Leeds Crown Court of _three counts of making indecent images of *children*, one count of distributing indecent images of *children*, one count of possession of extreme images and one count of possession of prohibited images_.

*PCSO Jonathan Plummer* has been sentenced to two years imprisonment. He has also been made the subject of a Sexual Harm Prevention Order and added to the Sex Offenders Register for 10 years.  A digital examination of *PCSO Jonathan Plummer's* Samsung mobile phone revealed _339 still images and 133 moving images of category A - the most serious category_.
There were also _258 still images and 25 moving images of category B and 1,256 still images and 42 moving images of category C_.

All the images were created between 7 July 2017, and 13 August 2018, with *PCSO Jonathan Plummer* being arrested on 14 August 2018.

It was discovered that *PCSO Jonathan Plummer* had made multiple searches for “rape, raping and raped”, on his personal devices before his arrest, and *PCSO Jonathan Plummer* was also found to have looked up sexual offences and _cases involving decent images of *children* in order to avoid detection_.







(Source: SWNS)

*PCSO Jonathan Plummer* told the jury he had “many sexual preferences” but no interest in indecent images of children.

*PCSO Jonathan Plummer* was suspended from duty at point of arrest in August 2018 and _misconduct proceedings will *now* be commenced_.​


----------



## GarveyLives (May 27, 2021)

GarveyLives said:


> ...  *PC Deniz Jaffer* who, together with *PC Jamie Lewis*, is accused of taking 'selfies' next to the bodies of two murdered sisters, *Nicole Smallman* and *Bibaa Henry*, who were stabbed to death in Fryent Country Park, Wembley in the early hours of *6 June 2020*.













(Source: as stated in images)​
Earlier today, both *PC Jamie Lewis* (left) and *PC Deniz Jaffer* (right), each of whom is based at Forest Gate Police Station in the Metropolitan Police’s North East Command, appeared before Westminster Magistrates' Court charged with misconduct in public office.   

In court the both *PC Jamie Lewis* and *PC Deniz Jaffer* issued an apology through their lawyer and indicated they would plead guilty,  indicating they plan to admit ‘taking non-official and inappropriate photographs’.

The case was transferred from Westminster Magistrates' Court to the Old Bailey, with a plea hearing was set for 24 June 2021.  Both *PC Jamie Lewis* and *PC Deniz Jaffer* were released on bail.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (May 27, 2021)

^^^^they are very sorry for getting caught what they have done.


----------



## Dystopiary (Jun 8, 2021)

https://www.theguardian.com/uk-news/2021/jun/08/ex-police-constable-guilty-of-gross-misconduct-after-choking-female-officer

A highly experienced former police officer has been found guilty of gross misconduct after he choked a new female colleague, brandished scissors in her face and aimed highly sexualised insults at her.

PC Simon Hawxwell, who served in Hampshire constabulary for 18 years, left his young co-worker “fearful she would be sliced” when he held scissors to her cheek in the office.

Hawxwell, 47, who refused to attend his disciplinary hearing, was found guilty of two counts of gross misconduct.

. . . . . . . . . . . . .

The panel heard that Hawxwell and the woman, Officer A – the only female on the team – were on a break at Portsmouth central station in June 2020 when he put his arm around her throat, leaving her struggling to breathe, and asked if she liked to be choked while having sex.

A day later, during a chat about staff vacancies, Hawxwell said new recruits needed to have “massive” breasts.

Officer A, who had only been on the team for six months, said: “He would make sexualised comments quite often so I was not surprised by it but I was getting a bit fed up of it, it made me feel quite mad.

“I don’t think he liked the fact I answered back, the smirk that was on his face went and his voice became more serious. He said something to me and I told him, ‘Don’t speak to me like that’, and then he said, ‘I will speak to you however I want to, you little slut’.

“He came towards my face with scissors, they didn’t touch my face but they were an inch and a half away … for a split second I was fearful I was going to get sliced.”


----------



## tony.c (Jun 9, 2021)

Dystopiary said:


> https://www.theguardian.com/uk-news/2021/jun/08/ex-police-constable-guilty-of-gross-misconduct-after-choking-female-officer
> 
> A highly experienced former police officer has been found guilty of gross misconduct after he choked a new female colleague, brandished scissors in her face and aimed highly sexualised insults at her.
> 
> ...


Shouldn't he have received criminal assault charges?


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jun 9, 2021)

tony.c said:


> Shouldn't he have received criminal assault charges?



It's a filth disciplinary hearing, not a criminal prosecution.

Yes it should absolutely be an assault charge. But it's standard practice to drag these things out via internal investigations.


----------



## tony.c (Jun 11, 2021)

Met detective sergeant convicted of voyeurism








						Police officer who spied on woman in shower claimed he was looking for his razor
					

Met sergeant took photos over bathroom door




					www.independent.co.uk


----------



## ddraig (Jun 11, 2021)

Look at his piggy face!


----------



## TopCat (Jun 11, 2021)

Oink


----------



## GarveyLives (Jun 16, 2021)

Full discussion _here_: The Murder of Daniel Morgan - tell me more.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jun 16, 2021)

presume the bit about corrupt relationships between plod and journalists is in the bit on pages 6 to 9?


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jun 23, 2021)

'Teflon' claim Durham Police officer jailed for sex attacks
					

Former PC Kevin Bentley subjected five woman and a girl to "horrific abuse", a court was told.



					www.bbc.co.uk
				




*A former police officer who claimed he was "Teflon" as his position of authority meant no charges could stick has been jailed for sex assaults.*
Kevin Bentley, now retired from Durham Police, subjected his victims - five women and a girl - to "horrific abuse".
The former constable denied the 24 serious sexual and physical assaults but was convicted following a trial at Durham Crown Court.
Bentley, 69, of Pearson Street, Spennymoor, was jailed for 28 years.
He will have to spend an extra six years under licence supervision.
The conviction followed a report of sexual assault by one of his victims in 2018, and five others were traced during a three-year investigation.
Bentley retired as a constable in 2006 and none of his offences related to his police work.
However, he had tried to use his job as a form of "shield" to prevent the victims reporting his actions.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jun 23, 2021)

Dalian Atkinson: PC guilty of former footballer's manslaughter
					

Dalian Atkinson's family says "the whole country now knows the truth" about how he died.



					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## GarveyLives (Jun 29, 2021)

*PC Benjamin Monk* of West Mercia Police was today sentenced to eight years' imprisonment at Birmingham Crown Court for the *mansalighter* of former footballer, *Dalian Atkinson*, nearly five years ago.






After his conviction, it had emerged that *PC Benjamin Monk* had previously committed *gross misconduct*, but had kept his job and *been given a stun gun*.​


----------



## GarveyLives (Jul 24, 2021)

> _"A total of 160 Metropolitan Police officers have been accused of sexual misconduct in the last two years alone, new figures have shown ..."_



*160* Metropolitan Police officers accused of sexual misconduct in just 2 years













(Source: as stated in image)

*“I have 44,000 people working in the Met. Sadly, some of them are abused at home, for example, and sadly, on occasion, I have a bad ’un”*

*- Metropolitan Police Commissioner, Dame Cressida Dick CBE QPM, speaking at the Women’s Institute, Tuesday 8 July 2021 *​


----------



## seeformiles (Aug 2, 2021)

West Midlands Police officer convicted of assaults
					

The police watchdog says there is no evidence to support complaints the attacks were racially driven.



					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## Elpenor (Aug 19, 2021)

GarveyLives said:


> Meet *Sergeant Geraint Jones* of Devon and Cornwall Police,  a custody sergeant in Torquay with 23 years' service in the police ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Given a final written warning 









						George Floyd: Torquay officer warned over offensive meme
					

Sgt Geraint Jones admitted gross misconduct and has been given a final written warning.



					www.google.co.uk


----------



## not-bono-ever (Aug 19, 2021)

Police officer sent sexual messages to women he met through job on work phone
					

Marc Hopkins, of North Shields, was warned a prison sentence is a possibility after he pleaded guilty to three counts of misconduct in public office




					www.chroniclelive.co.uk
				






a bad apple

luckily the head of standards understands how rare this is 

“We want to reassure the public that his actions are in no way representative of the officers and staff who every single day display the highest levels of professionalism and commitment to the communities we are proud to serve."

"


----------



## Badgers (Aug 29, 2021)




----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 29, 2021)

Elpenor said:


> Given a final written warning
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In most jobs admitting gross misconduct would surely lead to a p45


----------



## DaveCinzano (Sep 13, 2021)

Another sex case 









						Officer pleads guilty to voyeurism offences
					

Detective Inspector Neil Corbel, from the Met’s Continuous Policing Improvement Command, pleaded guilty to 19 counts of voyeurism.




					news.met.police.uk


----------



## teqniq (Sep 16, 2021)

This is fucking grim:


----------



## Badgers (Sep 16, 2021)

#filth


----------



## GarveyLives (Sep 18, 2021)

Friday 10 September 2021: Cressida Dick to remain commissioner of the Metropolitan Police. until 2024, government ministers announce

Monday 13 September 2021: Black man, _70_, hospitalised with facial injuries sustained in Bromley arrest 














*"I thought that I would be the next George Floyd"*​


----------



## GarveyLives (Sep 22, 2021)

GarveyLives said:


> Friday 10 September 2021: Cressida Dick to remain commissioner of the Metropolitan Police. until 2024, government ministers announce
> 
> Monday 13 September 2021: Black man, _70_, hospitalised with facial injuries sustained in Bromley arrest
> 
> ...






> _"“The team from the *Metropolitan Police Federation* have witnessed the body worn footage of this latest incident in question. We can say we will be robustly defending the actions of these officers and are supporting them at this time.
> 
> “These police officers acted incredibly professionally ...”_



‘We have nothing to hide’: Police Federation calls for footage to be released of Black pensioner hospitalised after arrest







*“How can it be right or fair for police officers to be put on trial by social media?’ chairman of Metropolitan Police Federation asks*​


----------



## Chilli.s (Sep 23, 2021)

*“How can it be right or fair for police officers to be put on trial by social media?’*

Lets see the footage then, quickly, not in a few years time like all their other "investigations".

 I'm surprised the cameras haven't developed some kind of fault, oh they probably have, we'll find out in a couple of years or so.


----------



## GarveyLives (Sep 24, 2021)

An update on "the occasional bad 'un":

More Than Half of Met Police Officers Found Guilty Of Sexual Misconduct *Kept their Jobs*














(Source: as stated in image)

*“I have 44,000 people working in the Met. Sadly, some of them are abused at home, for example, and sadly, on occasion, I have a bad ’un”*

*- Metropolitan Police Commissioner, Dame Cressida Dick CBE QPM, speaking at the Women’s Institute, Tuesday 8 July 2021 *​


----------



## Chilli.s (Sep 25, 2021)

Weezil is the thought that floats around my brain when I hear anything she says


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 25, 2021)

Chilli.s said:


> Weezil is the thought that floats around my brain when I hear anything she says











						Weezil
					

Weezil is an evil knight from the Knights' Kingdom line released in 2000. Weezil was Cedric The Bull's trailblazer. Weezil is an expert at finding new trails, and even the most impenetrable forest cannot prevent him from doing his job. Because of Weezil, no one ever knows where Cedric and his...




					brickipedia.fandom.com


----------



## Chilli.s (Sep 25, 2021)

oops, spelling!  Weasel


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 25, 2021)

Chilli.s said:


> oops, spelling!  Weasel


----------



## seeformiles (Sep 30, 2021)

As expected









						Sarah Everard murder: Wayne Couzens given whole-life sentence
					

Sentencing Wayne Couzens to a whole-life term, the judge said he had eroded confidence in the police.



					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## GarveyLives (Sep 30, 2021)

At least 15 serving or former police _have killed women_ in UK since 2009 – report






*Times have changed.*​


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Sep 30, 2021)

Couzens was actually known by his colleauges in the police as 'the rapist'.

 ACAB


----------



## albionism (Oct 1, 2021)

Count Cuckula said:


> Couzens was actually known by his colleauges in the police as 'the rapist'.
> 
> ACAB


They chose to ignore the fact he was exposing himself and was a danger.


----------



## steveo87 (Oct 1, 2021)

__





						Redirect Notice
					





					www.google.com
				




....

Cos running from the police is always a good idea.


----------



## Chilli.s (Oct 1, 2021)

Course if all the dodgy filth were suspended/sacked then the .gov would have to recruit worldwide and issue visas for temporary migrants or we'd end up with a terrible shortage and then nothing would get investigated


----------



## mx wcfc (Oct 1, 2021)

FFS - complete scum.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Oct 1, 2021)

mx wcfc said:


> FFS - complete scum.



Winning hearts and minds in the War Against Women and Girls


----------



## Chilli.s (Oct 1, 2021)

So the training says lead with a kick to a suspect before talking to them?  I bet it doesn't


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Oct 1, 2021)

tory police commissioner says

"So women, first of all, need to be streetwise about when they can be arrested and when they can't be arrested. She should never have been arrested and submitted to that,"









						Sarah Everard murder: Police boss Philip Allott urged to quit over comments
					

Commissioner Philip Allott said women "need to be streetwise" in the wake of the Sarah Everard case.



					www.bbc.co.uk
				




i think we need to research a cure for tories


----------



## elbows (Oct 4, 2021)

Metropolitan Police officer accused of raping woman he met on Tinder
					

PC David Carrick, 46, appears in court charged with raping a woman in Hertfordshire.



					www.bbc.co.uk
				






> He was off-duty at the time of the alleged offence on 4 September last year in St Albans, police said.
> 
> Met Police commissioner Dame Cressida Dick said she was "deeply concerned" at the news, and a referral has been made to the police watchdog.
> 
> Mr Carrick is based within the Met's Parliamentary and Diplomatic Protection Command, Scotland Yard said.


----------



## Chilli.s (Oct 4, 2021)

He was off-duty at the time of the alleged offence on 4 September last year in St Albans,


took a wile to charge him then


----------



## TopCat (Oct 4, 2021)

ddraig said:


> Look at his piggy face!


Definitely looks like a nonce.


----------



## TopCat (Oct 4, 2021)

Chilli.s said:


> He was off-duty at the time of the alleged offence on 4 September last year in St Albans,
> 
> 
> took a wile to charge him then


They should have publicised his arrest. To go public after charging him is just bad news management. No one can comment directly.


----------



## existentialist (Oct 4, 2021)

TopCat said:


> They should have publicised his arrest. To go public after charging him is just bad news management. No one can comment directly.


I did wonder, when I saw that story, whether police forces around the country might be having a very careful look at the pending prosecutions of police officers for sexual offences, and "flying the flag" by publicising them now: "look at how much we are doing to stamp out sexual assault by police officers" 

Cynical, moi?


----------



## Lurdan (Oct 4, 2021)

Slightly longer story about this latest case in The Times. Archived copy of it here

Met police officer David Carrick charged with rape 

It quotes details from a story in yesterday's Mail (that's archived here) 






From The Times:



> Among those who remained in their jobs was a constable who took a photo of a dead victim and shared it on WhatsApp and another who set the neo-Nazi “SS” symbol as a profile picture. The Met recorded the highest number of allegations with 277 despite providing data only for the past year.
> 
> At Avon and Somerset, a superintendent and detective chief inspector were among those investigated for misusing social media. The force recorded 126 allegations, including a “vulnerable female” who said that an officer had been trying to contact her “extensively” through his force mobile phone and Instagram after meeting her at an incident.
> 
> At Cumbria police, staff were investigated for sending sexual messages to underage girls and “unsolicited follow requests” to a victim on Instagram. A special constable in Surrey’s force resigned after posting “inappropriate and racist posts” on their social media and a staff member was disciplined for ‘racially offensive’ Facebook posts. A PC at the constabulary was dismissed without notice after being found to have initiated an ‘inappropriate relationship’ with a 16-year-old girl over Facebook.



This brings to mind the fact that during the search for Sarah Everard a probationary Met officer



> was removed from their duties after allegedly sharing an "inappropriate graphic" with colleagues.
> 
> The force said a graphic was shared via social media on Friday and was reported by a number of officers "who were concerned by its content".



Perhaps the officers who complained were concerned that it wasn't up their usual high standards.


----------



## two sheds (Oct 4, 2021)

.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 4, 2021)

elbows said:


> Metropolitan Police officer accused of raping woman he met on Tinder
> 
> 
> PC David Carrick, 46, appears in court charged with raping a woman in Hertfordshire.
> ...





> Mr Carrick was based within the Met's Parliamentary and Diplomatic Protection Command, Scotland Yard said.



Free pass then


----------



## elbows (Oct 4, 2021)

Some additional detail about that case emerged.









						Metropolitan Police officer accused of raping woman he met on Tinder
					

PC David Carrick, 46, appears in court charged with raping a woman in Hertfordshire.



					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## Badgers (Oct 4, 2021)

Met Police officer charged with rape
					

A Metropolitan Police officer will appear virtually at Hatfield Remand Court on Monday, 4 October




					news.met.police.uk


----------



## Badgers (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## Elpenor (Oct 8, 2021)

Jaffa Cakes allegation prompts Halifax PC's misconduct hearing
					

PC Chris Dwyer is alleged to have taken them from a charity tuck shop without paying in full.



					www.bbc.co.uk
				




Cake (or biscuit) thief cop. How daft!


----------



## Badgers (Oct 8, 2021)

Elpenor said:


> Jaffa Cakes allegation prompts Halifax PC's misconduct hearing
> 
> 
> PC Chris Dwyer is alleged to have taken them from a charity tuck shop without paying in full.
> ...


If he is willing to steal from a charity tuck shop then what else is he stealing?


----------



## Elpenor (Oct 8, 2021)

Badgers said:


> If he is willing to steal from a charity tuck shop then what else is he stealing?


I feel he deserves some credit for not conforming to stereotype by stealing doughnuts.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 8, 2021)

Elpenor said:


> I feel he deserves some credit for not conforming to stereotype by stealing doughnuts.


no doubt he'd devoured the evidence of doughnut theft


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 8, 2021)

that reminds me, US protestors often taunt cops with donuts:


----------



## not-bono-ever (Oct 8, 2021)

A bad apple. Ffs people , give the police service a break, they are workers too


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 8, 2021)

not-bono-ever said:


> A bad apple. Ffs people , give the police service a break, they are workers too


isn't it strange about how everyone else is supposed to give the cops a break but it's almost unheard of for them to let other people off eg riot or violent disorder - and tap a cop with a notebook and you could be facing an assault pc charge


----------



## Badgers (Oct 8, 2021)

> The Metropolitan Police is investigating allegations of sex offences and domestic abuse against serving officers and staff in the wake of Sarah Everard’s murder.
> 
> Britain’s largest force said it had launched an “urgent” review of current cases, looking at past conduct, supporting victims and ensuring investigations are “absolutely thorough”.
> 
> ...











						Met Police to probe sex offence and domestic abuse allegations against officers
					

Force examining current and past investigations that resulted in accused officers remaining in service




					www.independent.co.uk


----------



## 16simon (Oct 8, 2021)

But seriously we should expect the police to be held to such ethical standards.


----------



## existentialist (Oct 8, 2021)

16simon said:


> But seriously we should expect the police to be held to such ethical standards.


See? It took us 10 pages, but we got there in the end


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 8, 2021)

16simon said:


> But seriously we should expect the police to be held to such ethical standards.


such high ethical standards as expecting them not to assault, rape and murder?


----------



## Sprocket. (Oct 8, 2021)

Everyday another offence.

South Yorkshire PC arrested on misconduct and corruption charges


----------



## GarveyLives (Oct 9, 2021)

GarveyLives said:


> It appears that ultimately, the taxpayer will end up paying for the legal consequences of the depraved behaviour of former Metropolitan Police officer and deputy general secretary and treasurer of the Metropolitan Police Federation *Detective Sergeant Stephen Redgewell*:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



His victim speaks here:


​


----------



## TopCat (Oct 9, 2021)

Badgers said:


> If he is willing to steal from a charity tuck shop then what else is he stealing?


A thieving cunt who would loot the dead.


----------



## TopCat (Oct 9, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> that reminds me, US protestors often taunt cops with donuts:
> View attachment 291709


The protesters are too skinny. They should eat the doughnuts for a bit.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 10, 2021)




----------



## DaveCinzano (Oct 10, 2021)

Badgers said:


>



Given Jolly's predilection for dispatching wild animals on a whim, I'm surprised that Badgers got so close to his Twitter feed 😱


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 10, 2021)

DaveCinzano said:


> Given Jolly's predilection for dispatching wild animals on a whim, I'm surprised that Badgers got so close to his Twitter feed 😱


I'm glad Badgers got back unscathed


----------



## Elpenor (Oct 11, 2021)

At least 750 sexual misconduct claims against UK police officers in five years
					

158 Greater Manchester police officers have been accused of sexual assault, new data shows




					www.theguardian.com
				




750 allegations of sexual misconduct made against police officers over the last 5 years according to a FOI request. That’s 3 per week. And those are just the ones which are reported.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Oct 12, 2021)

__





						Boston police arrested a Black man having a stroke. After $1.3 million payout, it's unclear if anything's changed
					





					amp.wbur.org
				




🤬


----------



## Serge Forward (Oct 12, 2021)

Police officer boasted about sex with boy, 14, court hears


----------



## seeformiles (Oct 14, 2021)

If they be sacked over a biscuit, surely more serious offences should see more of them getting the boot? (Unless of course there’s been rumours of worse and this was the only offence where they had rock solid evidence )









						Jaffa Cakes row PC Chris Dwyer sacked from force
					

PC Chris Dwyer's actions harmed West Yorkshire Police's reputation, a misconduct trial finds.



					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## Teaboy (Oct 14, 2021)

seeformiles said:


> If they be sacked over a biscuit, surely more serious offences should see more of them getting the boot? (Unless of course there’s been rumours of worse and this was the only offence where they had rock solid evidence )
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What an absurd way to lose your job.  That's some proper hard-wired dishonesty.

Point of order though.  Jaffa cakes are a cake not a biscuit, the courts have ruled.


----------



## seeformiles (Oct 14, 2021)

Teaboy said:


> What an absurd way to lose your job.  That's some proper hard-wired dishonesty.
> 
> Point of order though.  Jaffa cakes are a cake not a biscuit, the courts have ruled.



Indeed they are since biscuits go soft and cakes go hard when out of date (as my VAT aware wife told me way back in the mists of time)


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Oct 14, 2021)

Teaboy said:


> What an absurd way to lose your job.  That's some proper hard-wired dishonesty.


The cunt prob had form so they proper stabbed him in the back. Anyway, fuck him.


----------



## elbows (Oct 14, 2021)

Mr.Bishie said:


> The cunt prob had form so they proper stabbed him in the back. Anyway, fuck him.


At a minimum it sounds like he had other tuckshop form:



> He told the hearing another allegation a colleague had made about him walking away from another tuckshop with "four or five" chocolate bars was false, adding he had paid in full "with cash".











						Jaffa Cakes row PC Chris Dwyer 'had emotional collapse'
					

PC Chris Dwyer says the accusation of stealing was untrue and caused him emotional distress.



					www.bbc.co.uk
				






> She told the hearing that, months earlier, she had seen seen PC Dwyer emerge from a tuck shop at another station with "four or five" chocolate bars.
> 
> He had no clear evidence of payment, but she "couldn't prove" he'd stolen them, she said.











						Jaffa Cakes misconduct trial hears PC suspected of tuck shop theft
					

A colleague says Chris Dwyer was previously suspected of short-changing police station sweet stalls.



					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Oct 14, 2021)




----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Oct 15, 2021)

Badgers said:


> If he is willing to steal from a charity tuck shop then what else is he stealing?




Sacked.

Instant dismissal.

Underpaying Jaffa Cakes and you're out.

Being nicknamed The Rapist and multiple indecent exposures, fine...


----------



## petee (Oct 15, 2021)

get out your political slide rules









						NY AG Will Investigate Off-Duty NYPD Officer's Killing Of Ex's New Girlfriend
					

Officer Yvonne Wu was charged with murder and attempted murder after shooting her ex and fatally shooting her ex's new girlfriend.



					gothamist.com


----------



## DaveCinzano (Oct 17, 2021)

Les Filths


----------



## Sprocket. (Oct 19, 2021)

Not shocked are we?
Lord Janner: Police shut down MP child abuse investigations - report


----------



## Elpenor (Oct 20, 2021)

Another day, another bad apple.

Hampshire this time. (Ab)Using his position to harass a domestic abuse victim, inviting her out for cocktails. 









						Police officer who harassed abuse victim granted anonymity
					

Hampshire police chief admits decision by misconduct panel opens service up to lack of transparency accusations




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## Chilli.s (Oct 20, 2021)

Never has "no shit sherlock" been more appropriate


----------



## Badgers (Oct 21, 2021)

Woman who had drink spiked felt 'gaslit' by police - BBC News
					

Robyn says she found it difficult to get a toxicology test to prove what happened.




					www-bbc-co-uk.cdn.ampproject.org


----------



## Badgers (Oct 22, 2021)




----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 23, 2021)




----------



## angusmcfangus (Oct 23, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


>



Apparently he stole a can of beer and wouldn't comply with the officers.
So got what he deserved, according to some of the twitter replies.
Fuckin bully wants a taste of his own medicine.


----------



## GarveyLives (Oct 26, 2021)

> _"Between April 2018 and March 2021, 66 officers and police staff faced misconduct proceedings having been investigated for abusing their position for a sexual purpose, including 42 in the past year alone ..."_



Cases of police abusing role for sexual gain have _risen sharply_, says watchdog


----------



## Chilli.s (Oct 26, 2021)

angusmcfangus said:


> Apparently he stole a can of beer and wouldn't comply with the officers.
> So got what he deserved, according to some of the twitter replies.
> Fuckin bully wants a taste of his own medicine.


i can understand that he might of been a bit of a handful for 1 pig to deal with, but after the other 2 showed up the first one delivers a kick which was absolutely unnecessary and probably not within allowed or trained procedure


----------



## ElizabethofYork (Oct 26, 2021)

Chilli.s said:


> i can understand that he might of been a bit of a handful for 1 pig to deal with, but after the other 2 showed up the first one delivers a kick which was absolutely unnecessary and probably not within allowed or trained procedure


They don't even care that they're being filmed.  They don't give a shit for public opinion and have no fear of getting in trouble for their vile behaviour.  That kick was totally out of order and the poor old bloke had a head injury.


----------



## Chilli.s (Oct 26, 2021)

ElizabethofYork said:


> That kick was totally out of order and the poor old bloke had a head injury.


Absolutely, could have made a bad situation a whole lot worse, could have concussed/killed him. At the least it has opened them up to a compo claim for not following procedure. Very glad they got filmed doing it.


----------



## ElizabethofYork (Oct 26, 2021)

Chilli.s said:


> Absolutely, could have made a bad situation a whole lot worse, could have concussed/killed him. At the least it has opened them up to a compo claim for not following procedure. Very glad they got filmed doing it.


Hertfordshire police have concluded that the officer's actions were "appropriate", after a review by its professional standards department.


----------



## Chilli.s (Oct 26, 2021)

ElizabethofYork said:


> professional standards department


Aren't they exclusively staffed by ex-pigs who took early retirement?


----------



## ElizabethofYork (Oct 26, 2021)

Chilli.s said:


> Aren't they exclusively staffed by ex-pigs who took early retirement?


The old bloke was arrested for assaulting a police officer.


----------



## Elpenor (Oct 26, 2021)

Chilli.s said:


> Aren't they exclusively staffed by ex-pigs who took early retirement?


Mixture of civilian police staff which could include ex cops, and serving officers.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Oct 26, 2021)

ElizabethofYork said:


> The old bloke was arrested for assaulting a police officer.


A life lesson in the perils of a job half done


----------



## TopCat (Oct 26, 2021)

Elpenor said:


> Mixture of civilian police staff which could include ex cops, and serving officers.


A bunch of cunts.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 26, 2021)

ElizabethofYork said:


> The old bloke was arrested for assaulting a police officer.


assaulting a cop's boot from the looks of it


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 26, 2021)

Chilli.s said:


> Aren't they exclusively staffed by ex-pigs who took early retirement?


yeh lest they be thrown out for gross misconduct no doubt


----------



## TopCat (Oct 26, 2021)

It’s not quite the political accountability I want.


----------



## Chilli.s (Oct 26, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> gross misconduct


that's piggy speak for early retirement isn't it


----------



## two sheds (Oct 26, 2021)

ElizabethofYork said:


> The old bloke was arrested for assaulting a police officer.


Hitting the cop's foot with his head.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 26, 2021)

Chilli.s said:


> that's piggy speak for early retirement isn't it


no, it's cop speak for embarking on a second career as a security consultant or private investigator


----------



## Elpenor (Oct 26, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> no, it's cop speak for embarking on a second career as a security consultant or private investigator


A lot of them will be getting out in the runup to April 2022 as the McCloud judgement impacts heavily on the legacy pension arrangements for long-serving plod.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 26, 2021)

Chilli.s said:


> i can understand that he might of been a bit of a handful for 1 pig to deal with, but after the other 2 showed up the first one delivers a kick which was absolutely unnecessary and probably not within allowed or trained procedure


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Oct 26, 2021)

In other news;


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 26, 2021)

Mr.Bishie said:


> In other news;



be nice to see more blue on blue incidents like that


----------



## seeformiles (Oct 26, 2021)

Mr.Bishie said:


> In other news;




Ouch! 😉


----------



## brogdale (Oct 26, 2021)

Mr.Bishie said:


> In other news;



One for Bone's calendar.


----------



## Elpenor (Oct 26, 2021)

Remedial driving course required


----------



## seeformiles (Oct 26, 2021)

Serving West Midlands Police officer charged with sexual assault
					

PC Joseph Powell of West Midlands Police is accused of an historical offence between 2009 and 2011.



					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## GarveyLives (Oct 26, 2021)

GarveyLives said:


> The bodies of sisters Bibaa Henry, 46, and Nicole Smallman, 27, were found earlier this month at Fryent Gardens, a north west London park in Wembley.  The sisters were thought to have been among a group of about 10 people who gathered in the park on the evening of Friday 5 June 2020 to celebrate Bibaa’s birthday. Police said the two sisters had stayed behind in the park after their friends left. The sisters were reported missing by their families late on Saturday 6 June 2020 when they did not return home.  Their bodies were discovered around 1.00 p.m. on Sunday 7 June 2020.
> 
> The women were the daughters of Wilhelmina Smallman, who was the archdeacon of Southend in the diocese of Chelmsford until her retirement in 2016. Known as Mina, she was the Church of England’s first female archdeacon from a 'minority ethnic' background.
> 
> ...




*Sickening beyond belief ... almost:*















(Source: as stated in image)

*“I have 44,000 people working in the Met. Sadly, some of them are abused at home, for example, and sadly, on occasion, I have a bad ’un”*

*- Metropolitan Police Commissioner, Dame Cressida Dick CBE QPM, speaking at the Women’s Institute, Tuesday 8 July 2021*​


----------



## GarveyLives (Oct 26, 2021)

GarveyLives said:


> Cases of police abusing role for sexual gain have _risen sharply_, says watchdog



*An example of what they are talking about:*


​


----------



## seeformiles (Oct 26, 2021)




----------



## GarveyLives (Oct 26, 2021)

A serving Metropolitan Police officer has been _charged with theft and perverting the course of justice_.

*PC Mohammad Ghalayini*, attached to North Area BCU, was arrested on Wednesday 24 March 2021 following an investigation by the Met’s Directorate of Professional Standards.

He was charged on Monday 25 October 2021 and will appear at Thames Magistrates’ Court on Thursday 18 November 2021.

*PC Ghalayini* has been suspended from duty.







(Source: as stated in image)

*“I have 44,000 people working in the Met. Sadly, some of them are abused at home, for example, and sadly, on occasion, I have a bad ’un”*

*- Metropolitan Police Commissioner, Dame Cressida Dick CBE QPM, speaking at the Women’s Institute, Tuesday 8 July 2021*​


----------



## Badgers (Oct 27, 2021)

Met Police officer charged with rape
					

PC Adam Zaman, 28, suspended from duty after alleged attack in City of London




					www.independent.co.uk


----------



## equationgirl (Oct 27, 2021)

Was just coming to post that.


----------



## souljacker (Oct 27, 2021)

So when they said one bad apple, they meant one bad apple on trial at a time.


----------



## Elpenor (Oct 27, 2021)

There’s a whole orchard of them


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 28, 2021)

Elpenor said:


> There’s a whole orchard of them


a filthy verminous putrid orchard run by a farmer who insists her cider is the finest in all the land


----------



## Badgers (Oct 29, 2021)

Busy week 









						Met police officer denies attempting to groom a teenage girl for sex
					

A serving Metropolitan Police officer has denied allegations that he attempted to groom a 13-year-old girl for sex.




					www.standard.co.uk


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 29, 2021)

Badgers said:


> Busy week
> 
> 
> 
> ...


he's been charged, no doubt, because he wouldn't share


----------



## TopCat (Oct 29, 2021)

Elpenor said:


> A lot of them will be getting out in the runup to April 2022 as the McCloud judgement impacts heavily on the legacy pension arrangements for long-serving plod.


Tell us more.


----------



## Elpenor (Oct 29, 2021)

TopCat said:


> Tell us more.


It’s a public sector pension change - doesn’t just affect police, also firefighters and local govt. 

As far as I understand after April 2022 affected people start to lose accrued pension rights under the legacy scheme which is based on final salary. These pension rights are replaced with a lower entitlement from the existing scheme which is based on career average earnings.

Must stress I’m not an expert but I think it’s beneficial for older people to retire early to protect their pension. So could mean an exit for a sizeable rump of plod who joined in the early to mid 90s.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 29, 2021)

Elpenor said:


> Must stress I’m not an expert but I think it’s beneficial for older people to retire early to protect their pension. So could mean an exit for a sizeable rump of plod who joined in the early to mid 90s.


The #ToryScum voter base?


----------



## DaveCinzano (Oct 29, 2021)

Looks like a shitstorm is brewing



			https://www.met.police.uk/foi-ai/metropolitan-police/misconduct-hearings/2021/november/hearing-for-chief-superintendent-paul-martin-chief-inspector-davinder-kandohla-ps-james-di-luzio-and-pc-karina-kandohla/


----------



## Badgers (Oct 29, 2021)

Turned out nice for once


----------



## TopCat (Oct 29, 2021)

You can register and be virtually present as the cunts all get slapped wrists.


----------



## _Russ_ (Oct 29, 2021)

I might sign up for that just to get a reminder of wtf the filth look like these days, I havnt seen one for about a year


----------



## not-bono-ever (Oct 29, 2021)

Like an accidental shit in your pants when you are wearing sand coloured chinos in an attempt to look presentable , , the filth appear at the worst possible moments


----------



## equationgirl (Oct 29, 2021)

DaveCinzano said:


> Looks like a shitstorm is brewing
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.met.police.uk/foi-ai/metropolitan-police/misconduct-hearings/2021/november/hearing-for-chief-superintendent-paul-martin-chief-inspector-davinder-kandohla-ps-james-di-luzio-and-pc-karina-kandohla/


I wonder what they've all been up to. Two of them might be related too.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Oct 29, 2021)

Ex-copper asks question we're all thinking


----------



## DaveCinzano (Oct 29, 2021)

equationgirl said:


> I wonder what they've all been up to. Two of them might be related too.


I believe he is the father in law of her. Awks 😬


----------



## Badgers (Oct 29, 2021)

DaveCinzano said:


> I believe he is the father in law of her. Awks 😬


Spicy


----------



## equationgirl (Oct 29, 2021)

Why now, he asks.

Probably something like : blah blah improve public trust blah blah not all coppers blah blah bad apples blah blah


----------



## GarveyLives (Oct 29, 2021)

At Southwark Crown Court earlier today, a serving Metropolitan Police officer, 44-year old *PC Adnan Arib*, who is accused of arranging to meet two girls, and asking one to lie in an interview, denied _two charges of misconduct in a public office_.

*PC Adnan Arib*, of Harts Lane, Barking, who is based at the Central East Command Unit, allegedly questioned a 15-year-old without a parent present and told her to lie about questions regarding a theft, _before arranging to meet her out of work_.   He also allegedly _invited a 16-year-old girl out_ and messaged her for non-policing purposes for two months.  _He met both children during the course of his duties_. 

The charges follow a criminal investigation undertaken by the Independent Office for Police Conduct following a referral from the Metropolitan Police in July 2019.

*PC Adnan Arib* will go on trial on 10 February 2021.






(Source: as stated in image)

*“I have 44,000 people working in the Met. Sadly, some of them are abused at home, for example, and sadly, on occasion, I have a bad ’un”*

*- Metropolitan Police Commissioner, Dame Cressida Dick CBE QPM, speaking at the Women’s Institute, Tuesday 8 July 2021*​


----------



## equationgirl (Oct 30, 2021)

Is that trial date correct or should it be 2022?


----------



## quiet guy (Oct 30, 2021)

Cressida wears the Corps of Commissioners uniform well


----------



## existentialist (Oct 31, 2021)

quiet guy said:


> Cressida wears the Corps of Commissioners uniform well


That took me a moment or two...


----------



## bluescreen (Oct 31, 2021)

existentialist said:


> That took me a moment or two...


A fair number of pips on her shoulder.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 31, 2021)

That should sort it then. 









						UK police urged to end sexist ‘canteen culture’ to win back public trust
					

Head of Police Federation says forces have a behavioural problem that must be consigned to history




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## existentialist (Oct 31, 2021)

Badgers said:


> That should sort it then.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It'd be a start, so long as they don't just go down the "we're not supposed to let on that we think this way" route. Which, of course, they will.


----------



## keybored (Oct 31, 2021)

Serge Forward said:


> Police officer boasted about sex with boy, 14, court hears


Guilty, 6 years. 








						Ex Leicestershire cop jailed after saying he wanted to 'make love' to a child
					

Christopher Richards has been jailed following a trial in Nottinghamshire




					www.leicestermercury.co.uk


----------



## GarveyLives (Nov 2, 2021)

GarveyLives said:


> (Source: as stated in images)​
> Earlier today, both *PC Jamie Lewis* (left) and *PC Deniz Jaffer* (right), each of whom is based at Forest Gate Police Station in the Metropolitan Police’s North East Command, appeared before Westminster Magistrates' Court charged with misconduct in public office.
> 
> In court the both *PC Jamie Lewis* and *PC Deniz Jaffer* issued an apology through their lawyer and indicated they would plead guilty,  indicating they plan to admit ‘taking non-official and inappropriate photographs’.
> ...






At the Old Bailey this morning, serving Metropolitan Police officers 47-year old *PC Deniz Jaffer*  of Hornchurch, east London and *PC Jamie Lewis* from Colchester, Essex, both pleaded guilty to _misconduct in a public office_, after they admitted _sharing photos of two murdered sisters on WhatsApp - with one superimposing his own face onto one of the shots_.

The charge against each of them stated that _'without authorisation he entered a crime scene he had been assigned to protect, sending information about his attendance at the scene to members of the public via WhatsApp and taking photographs of the crime scene'_.









(Source: as stated in images) ​
*PC Deniz Jaffer* and *PC Jamie Lewis* had both been assigned to protect the scene after sisters *Bibaa Henry*, 46, and *Nicole Smallman*, 27, were found dead in bushes by friends and family in Fryent Country Park in Wembley, north-west London, after the Metropolitan Police had refused to search for them following reports that they were missing.

Instead, they breached the cordon to take 'inappropriate' and 'unauthorised' photographs of the bodies, which were then shared on WhatsApp.

*PC Deniz Jaffer* took four photographs and *PC Jamie Lewis*  took two, and one of the images sent to a female colleague had *PC Jamie Lewis'*  face superimposed onto it.

*PC Deniz Jaffer* and *PC Jamie Lewis* have both been released on bail ahead of sentencing.






(Source: as stated in image)

*“I have 44,000 people working in the Met. Sadly, some of them are abused at home, for example, and sadly, on occasion, I have a bad ’un”

- Metropolitan Police Commissioner, Dame Cressida Dick CBE QPM, speaking at the Women’s Institute, Tuesday 8 July 2021*​


----------



## elbows (Nov 2, 2021)

equationgirl said:


> I wonder what they've all been up to. Two of them might be related too.











						Met Police commander called pregnant colleague ‘f****** nutter’, hearing told
					

Ch Supt Paul Martin, west area borough commander, is said to have “bellowed from his office” to demand junior officers make his tea and porridge and wash up the bowl.




					www.londonworld.com
				






> A senior Metropolitan Police commander described a pregnant female colleague as a “f****** nutter” and allegedly approved over £5,500 of his own invalid expenses claims, a disciplinary panel heard.
> 
> Ch Supt Paul Martin, west area borough commander, is said to have “bellowed from his office” to demand junior officers make his tea and porridge and wash up the bowl.
> 
> The high-ranking office also allegedly told them they owed him “eternal loyalty or I will sink you” and claiming he “owned their souls”, a conduct hearing was told.





> on a trip to a conference in July 2018, Ch Supt Martin “took Sgt James Di-Luzio’s corporate card with him” and spent £5,584 on invalid expense claims - which he himself later approved, as Sgt Di-Luzio’s line manager.
> 
> These included flight upgrades, travel insurance, gifts, refreshments from 7/11 and alcohol.
> 
> Approved expenses for the trip amounted to just £105.98.





> He is also alleged to have made “derogatory remarks” such as “get a life” and “die” to colleagues, and was accused of failing to declare a conflict of interest in relation to the promotion of an officer he mentored and described as a “baby brother”, the panel were told.





> He also allegedly covertly recorded a conversation with another senior officer in relation to a DPS investigation and instructed a more junior officer to submit a report with an allegation of improper conduct by another chief superintendent knowing that such an allegation was unfounded.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Nov 2, 2021)

It's endless...

Just today in Get Surrey, three rotten pommes...









						Ex-police officer barred over relationship with domestic abuse victim
					

Former Police Sergeant Stephen Kirkpatrick was investigating the case involving the woman he went on to have a relationship with




					www.getsurrey.co.uk
				












						Dozens of Surrey officers accused sexual misconduct in five years
					

"It is not acceptable in Surrey Police for anybody to be derogatory towards women, to be sexist in their behaviour or to exchange messages with their friends"




					www.getsurrey.co.uk
				












						Ex-police officer handed suspended sentence over common assault against teen
					

The officer had put his knee on the chest of the 15-year-old who was already being restrained




					www.getsurrey.co.uk
				




Plus just over the border in Hampshire a caution for an up and coming Wayne Couzens: Man who took naked photo of woman in salon gets a caution


----------



## moochedit (Nov 2, 2021)

Posted this in another thread earlier about these rotten apples...

BBC News - Bibaa Henry and Nicole Smallman: Met Police officers admit sharing photos









						Bibaa Henry and Nicole Smallman: Mother calls for Met overhaul
					

Mina Smallman calls for Dame Cressida Dick to "get the rot out" of the Met Police.



					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Nov 2, 2021)

Vile low life scum









						Met police officer secretly filmed dozens of women while posing as airline pilot
					

‘If we can’t trust the police to protect us, what are we supposed to do?’ says victim of serial voyeur




					www.independent.co.uk


----------



## DaveCinzano (Nov 2, 2021)

Count Cuckula said:


> Vile low life scum
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> Edward Henry QC, defending, said the offences were not committed while Corbel was on duty and that he did not utilise his role or benefits as a police officer...
> 
> He told the court that Corbel suffers from obsessive compulsive disorder and sex addiction, adding: “*The sex addiction was used as a sort of medication to deal with the stress of his perfectionism in serving the public*.”


----------



## equationgirl (Nov 2, 2021)

I did not realise voyeurism was actually a medication to help with stress. How silly of me...


----------



## GarveyLives (Nov 2, 2021)

GarveyLives said:


> At the Old Bailey this morning, serving Metropolitan Police officers 47-year old *PC Deniz Jaffer*  of Hornchurch, east London and *PC Jamie Lewis* from Colchester, Essex, both pleaded guilty to _misconduct in a public office_, after they admitted _sharing photos of two murdered sisters on WhatsApp - with one superimposing his own face onto one of the shots_.
> 
> The charge against each of them stated that _'without authorisation he entered a crime scene he had been assigned to protect, sending information about his attendance at the scene to members of the public via WhatsApp and taking photographs of the crime scene'_.
> 
> ...




​


----------



## DaveCinzano (Nov 3, 2021)

Count Cuckula said:


> Vile low life scum
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It looks like some Counter Terrorism Command ex-colleagues of his have hastily deleted various LinkedIn endorsements


----------



## equationgirl (Nov 3, 2021)

These people need to realise that their actions have far reaching consequences long past the initial few minutes of the action.


----------



## GarveyLives (Nov 3, 2021)

Reports have emerged in the media this morning that _three more_ bad ’uns bad apples serving Metropolitan Police officers are under investigation over _another unauthorised photograph of a dead body at a suspected crimescene_.

One of them is suspected of taking and sharing a picture at the sudden death of a man they attended, while the other two either received or were aware of it.

This revelation comes one day after two other bad ’uns bad apples Metropolitan Police officers were told that they face imprisonment for sending colleagues pictures of two murdered women whose disappearance the Metropolitan Police had refused to investigate.

The _new_ three bad ’uns bad apples serving Metropolitan Police officers were all investigated by the *Independent Office of Police Conduct*, who have now passed their findings to the Metropolitan Police.

_The death happened in January 2020, but the suspected misconduct only emerged in the past few months_. 

So far the Metropolitan Police has not yet revealed what - _if any_ - action it has taken against them.

The case was uncovered by investigators looking into the actions of PCs *Deniz Jaffer* and *Jamie Lewis*.






(Source: as stated in image)

*“I have 44,000 people working in the Met. Sadly, some of them are abused at home, for example, and sadly, on occasion, I have a bad ’un”*

*- Metropolitan Police Commissioner, Dame Cressida Dick CBE QPM, speaking at the Women’s Institute, Tuesday 8 July 2021*​


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Nov 3, 2021)

Charged with rape, remanded in custody 









						Met Police officer 'raped victim after taking her back to luxury London hotel'
					

PC Adam Zaman 'strenuously denies' claims he raped the alleged victim after taking her from a pub in Romford, east London, to a luxury hotel in central London



					www.mirror.co.uk


----------



## Elpenor (Nov 4, 2021)

Police officer who feigned injury while taking 10,000 steps a day jailed
					

Matthew Littlefair claimed full pay and other benefits but was seen playing football, running and cycling




					www.theguardian.com
				






> For more than two years, PC Matthew Littlefair claimed full pay and other benefits while pretending his back was so badly hurt in a minor car crash that he could not even lift a kettle.





> “He complained of lasting injuries, chronic pain in most parts of his body and constant right knee pain so bad his knee could give way on him at any moment.”





> He was seen on one occasion pushing his children on a rope swing and playing football with them. A health application on his phone showed how many steps he had taken over 36 days … his phone recorded over 10,000 steps a day, the equivalent of five miles a day.
> He attended a Bath rugby game and swung an axe in his back garden. A surveillance team spotted him on several occasions driving to remote locations to walk his dog or go running.





> While on sick leave he fraudulently claimed about £150,000 in wages, tax contributions and pension costs, the court heard.



Thoroughly dishonest, and also his actions will likely mean that future genuine cases of ill health will be treated with suspicion.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 4, 2021)

Elpenor said:


> Police officer who feigned injury while taking 10,000 steps a day jailed
> 
> 
> Matthew Littlefair claimed full pay and other benefits but was seen playing football, running and cycling
> ...


to be fair there have been so many previous similar cases not involving cops that it is unlikely that this one will have any lasting impact, except on other cops


----------



## seeformiles (Nov 10, 2021)

Terminally ill man arrested for 'mooning' at speed camera
					

Darrell Meekcom criticised the "heavy" response after he exposed his behind to a speed-check van.



					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## GarveyLives (Nov 10, 2021)

Serving Metropolitan Police office, 27-year old *PC Jamie Rayner*, who was attached to the South Area Command Unit, and who was _found guilty of assaulting his partner in a coercive and controlling relationship, *tried to used “rough sex” as an excuse to hide his crimes*_.

He pleaded guilty to _assault causing actual bodily harm and engaging in controlling and coercive behaviour_ at Croydon Magistrates’ Court on 8  September 2021 and was sentenced to two years and three months’ imprisonment on 4 November 2021.






(Source: as stated in image)​

*The court heard that PC Jamie Rayner repeatedly pinned down and throttled Bonnie Hudson - a fellow police officer - towards the end of their ten-month relationship.*

*Eventually, PC Jamie Rayner kicked and punched his partner – causing bruises and a bloodied lip – and slammed a door into her stomach to leave her slumped on the floor in tears.*

*When Ms Hudson told colleagues about the abuse, PC Jamie Rayner threatened to make up false allegations about her and suggested she blame her injuries on “rough sex”.*






(Source: as stated in image)

*“I have 44,000 people working in the Met. Sadly, some of them are abused at home, for example, and sadly, on occasion, I have a bad ’un”

- Metropolitan Police Commissioner, Dame Cressida Dick CBE QPM, speaking at the Women’s Institute, Tuesday 8 July 2021*​


----------



## TopCat (Nov 15, 2021)

West Yorkshire officer’s use of chokehold was ‘indefensible’, hearing told
					

PC Graham Kanes denies using disproportionate force when arresting Hassan Ahmed in Halifax




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## bluescreen (Nov 16, 2021)

What a surprise. No point in vetting old Bill, he's worked here for years, we all know he's one of us:








						Police vetting: Thousands of staff members not properly checked
					

A BBC investigation finds more than 2,500 officers and staff without the correct level of vetting.



					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## equationgirl (Nov 16, 2021)

bluescreen said:


> What a surprise. No point in vetting old Bill, he's worked here for years, we all know he's one of us:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Towards the end of the article there is a quote from Zoe Billingham who says 'we know policing attracts predators'.

So what's being done to screen them out and regularly rdview them?


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 16, 2021)

equationgirl said:


> Towards the end of the article there is a quote from Zoe Billingham who says 'we know policing attracts predators'.
> 
> So what's being done to screen them out and regularly rdview them?


The wrong uns' target job to be in charge of vetting


----------



## equationgirl (Nov 16, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> The wrong uns' target job to be in charge of vetting


I fear you are correct.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Nov 16, 2021)

Hertfordshire police officer charged with rape of a child
					

James Ford, an intervention officer, is charged with a number of child sexual abuse offences.



					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## GarveyLives (Nov 17, 2021)

Meet ex-Humberside Police Detective Constable, 45-year old *Paul Clayton*, formerly of Anlaby, East Riding ...






(Source: as stated in image)​
... at Bristol Crown Court yesterday, he admitted to having sexual activity with a woman in front of her child and inciting the woman to send indecent photos of her ten-year-old daughter by pleading gulity to _encouraging or assisting an offence to be committed, downloading and possessing child abuse images, sexual communication with a child, causing or inciting a child to engage in sexual activity, sexual activity with a child and engaging in sexual activity in the presence of a child_.

A woman aged 43, who will remain anonymous in order to protect her daughter's anonymity, pleaded guilty to two charges of distributing two photos of her child to former Detective Constable *Paul Clayton*, facilitating him having sexual activity and engaging in sexual activity with him in the presence of her child.

Both defendants were handed Sexual Harm Prevention Orders designed to stop them from reoffending; they were both also put on the Sex Offenders Register and were barred from working with children and vulnerable adults.


----------



## equationgirl (Nov 18, 2021)

It really isn't just a few bad apples, is it? The whole orchard is infected.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 18, 2021)

equationgirl said:


> It really isn't just a few bad apples, is it? The whole orchard is infected.


It's worse than that, it's all the 48 or so orchards in the country


----------



## bluescreen (Nov 18, 2021)

> How do you treat apple rot?
> 
> 
> When you are managing bot rot of apples, *pruning off all dead wood is* important. After pruning apple trees, consider using a fungicide as a preventative.







__





						StackPath
					





					www.gardeningknowhow.com


----------



## GarveyLives (Nov 19, 2021)

Badgers said:


> Busy week
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Earlier today, serving Metropolitan Police officer *Detective Constable Francois Olwage*, 51, from Stevenage, pleaded not guilty at Winchester Crown Court, to _four charges including grooming a 13-year-old girl to meet up with him for sex_.

*Detective Constable Francois Olwage*, who is attached to the Metropolitan Police's specialist operations, is due to stand trial on 11 April 2022, with a further pre-trial hearing to be held on 18 March 2022.

Appearing via video-link from Winchester Prison, *Detective Constable Francois Olwage* pleaded not guilty to _engaging in sexual communication with a child_ and _attempting to incite a girl aged 13 to 15 to engage in sexual activity_.

*Detective Constable Francois Olwage* also entered not guilty pleas to _arranging the commission of a child sex offence_ and _meeting a girl under the age of 16 after grooming_.

*Detective Constable Francois Olwage* remains in custody. 






(Source: as stated in image)

*The Metropolitan Police previously said its Directorate of Professional Standards has been informed.*​


----------



## GarveyLives (Nov 20, 2021)

> A Met police constable who _slept with a suicidal woman who he met during a welfare visit to her home_ is among hundreds of officers to have faced sexual misconduct claims in recent years, a Standard investigation reveals.
> 
> Married *Pc Philip Hunter*, 58, first tried to kiss the 38-year-old mother weeks after being sent to her property because she was struggling to cope after her brother killed himself. He told her: “Come here you, you need a hug.”



See:  Met Pc _slept with suicidal woman_ after making an on-duty visit to her home






(Source: as stated in image)

*“I have 44,000 people working in the Met. Sadly, some of them are abused at home, for example, and sadly, on occasion, I have a bad ’un”*

*- Metropolitan Police Commissioner, Dame Cressida Dick CBE QPM, speaking at the Women’s Institute, Tuesday 8 July 2021*​


----------



## bluescreen (Nov 21, 2021)

The File on 4 covers The Filth - it's been well trailed in the press but worth listening to if you have the stomach for it:








						File on 4 - Who is policing the police? - BBC Sounds
					

Melanie Abbott reveals that thousands of police officers do not have adequate vetting.




					www.bbc.co.uk
				






> With the murder of Sarah Everard shining a light on police vetting procedures, File on 4 reveals that thousands of officers have still not been re-vetted to standards brought in in 2006. As a public inquiry tries to establish what’s going wrong with our policing, Melanie Abbott talks to the women who say they’ve been betrayed by police officers who should have kept them safe and to officers who say sexism and harassment are part of the job.


----------



## GarveyLives (Nov 23, 2021)

> _"A former Leicestershire Police officer says he was subjected to racist abuse when colleagues called him “Blackie Chan”, and that on several occasions a banana was left by his locker ..."_



]Former officer says he was racially abused by ‘institutionally racist’ Leicestershire police

​


----------



## equationgirl (Nov 23, 2021)

GarveyLives said:


> See:  Met Pc _slept with suicidal woman_ after making an on-duty visit to her home
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And yet, it looks like he was allowed to retire instead of the disciplinary action for gross misconduct..I bet he kept his retirement benefits too.


----------



## GarveyLives (Nov 24, 2021)

Lurdan said:


> Slightly longer story about this latest case in The Times. Archived copy of it here
> 
> Met police officer David Carrick charged with rape
> 
> ...






elbows said:


> Metropolitan Police officer accused of raping woman he met on Tinder
> 
> 
> PC David Carrick, 46, appears in court charged with raping a woman in Hertfordshire.
> ...






Earlier today, the Crown Prosecution Service announced that *PC David Carrick* of the Metropolitan Police's Parliamentary and Diplomatic Protection Command has been charged with _13 *more* criminal offences against women_. 

As a result, *PC David Carrick* is now facing a total of _14_ charges, including _rape_, _false imprisonment_ and _controlling behaviour_, after _three more alleged victims came forward_. 

*PC David Carrick* had initially been charged with one count of rape following a complaint by a separate woman last month.  




In relation to the first new alleged victim, *PC David Carrick* (above) is charged with _two counts of rape, one count of coercive and controlling behaviour, one count of false imprisonment, one count of sexual assault, one count of assault by penetration and one count of causing a person to engage in sexual activity without consent_.

In relation to the second new alleged victim, he is charged with _one count of assault by penetration, one count of sexual assault and one count of attempted sexual assault by penetration_.

And in relation to the third new alleged victim, he is charged with _one count of rape, one count of sexual assault and one count of coercive and controlling behaviour_.

*The Crown Prosecution Service reminded anyone speculating on the case on social media that they could be prosecuted for contempt of court.* 







(Source: as stated in image)

*“I have 44,000 people working in the Met. Sadly, some of them are abused at home, for example, and sadly, on occasion, I have a bad ’un”*

*- Metropolitan Police Commissioner, Dame Cressida Dick CBE QPM, speaking at the Women’s Institute, Tuesday 8 July 2021*​


----------



## equationgirl (Nov 24, 2021)

Christ.


----------



## GarveyLives (Nov 24, 2021)

GarveyLives said:


> At the Old Bailey this morning, serving Metropolitan Police officers 47-year old *PC Deniz Jaffer*  of Hornchurch, east London and *PC Jamie Lewis* from Colchester, Essex, both pleaded guilty to _misconduct in a public office_, after they admitted _sharing photos of two murdered sisters on WhatsApp - with one superimposing his own face onto one of the shots_.
> 
> The charge against each of them stated that _'without authorisation he entered a crime scene he had been assigned to protect, sending information about his attendance at the scene to members of the public via WhatsApp and taking photographs of the crime scene'_.
> 
> ...







GarveyLives said:


> ​












​Earlier today, these two disgraces to humanity were dismissed from the Metropolitan Police following an accelerated police misconduct panel hearing.  (To be precise, *PC Jamie Lewis* will be dismissed from the Metropolitan Police immediately, and *PC Deniz Jaffer*, who has already resigned, would have been dismissed without notice if he was still a serving officer.)

Neither *PC Jamie Lewis* nor *PC Deniz Jaffer* attended the hearing and instead sent a joint letter to panel chair Assistant Commissioner Helen Ball, who said _"no response or explanation" for their actions had been received_.

Bibaa Henry and Nicole Smallman: _Officers who shared photos of murdered sisters called them ‘dead birds’_






(Source: as stated in image)

*“I have 44,000 people working in the Met. Sadly, some of them are abused at home, for example, and sadly, on occasion, I have a bad ’un”*

*- Metropolitan Police Commissioner, Dame Cressida Dick CBE QPM, speaking at the Women’s Institute, Tuesday 8 July 2021*​


----------



## GarveyLives (Nov 25, 2021)

(Source: as stated in image)​
The mother of murdered sisters *Nicole Smallman* and *Bibaa Henry*, former Archdeacon of Southend, *Mina Smallman* (above), has argued that Dame Cressida Dick should resign over the way the case has been handled:


Bibaa Henry and Nicole Smallman: Met chief *Cressida Dick* _'should go'_











(Source: as stated in image)​
*Metropolitan Police Commissioner, Dame Cressida Dick CBE QPM, was awarded a two-year contract extension in September 2021 despite requests that she be removed from her position.*


----------



## bluescreen (Nov 25, 2021)

Mina Smallman is a woman of impressive integrity and dignity. How wronged she is.


----------



## Chilli.s (Nov 26, 2021)

bluescreen said:


> Mina Smallman is a woman of impressive integrity and dignity. How wronged she is.


A stark contrast to Dame Cressida Dick, who seems lacking in all those qualities.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 26, 2021)

Chilli.s said:


> A stark contrast to Dame Cressida Dick, who seems lacking in all those qualities.


Yeh, how wrong _she_ is


----------



## teqniq (Nov 29, 2021)

Somewhat mild compared to other posts on this thread but still. completely awful behaviour by Glasgow police:


----------



## seeformiles (Nov 29, 2021)

teqniq said:


> Somewhat mild compared to other posts on this thread but still. completely awful behaviour by Glasgow police:




Just more cuntish bastardy from the boys in blue. Bet they had a good laugh about it later too.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 29, 2021)

teqniq said:


> Somewhat mild compared to other posts on this thread but still. completely awful behaviour by Glasgow police:



huns


----------



## equationgirl (Nov 30, 2021)

There is a real poverty gap in Glasgow so these polis must have been on some kind of traffic ticket quota seeing as it's the end of the month. Inexcusable to ticket food bank collectors, just inexcusable.

Sectarian behaviour is still rife, despite claims to the contrary.


----------



## teqniq (Nov 30, 2021)

equationgirl said:


> There is a real poverty gap in Glasgow so these polis must have been on some kind of traffic ticket quota seeing as it's the end of the month. Inexcusable to ticket food bank collectors, just inexcusable.
> 
> Sectarian behaviour is still rife, despite claims to the contrary.


Follow-up tweet:


----------



## seeformiles (Nov 30, 2021)

equationgirl said:


> There is a real poverty gap in Glasgow so these polis must have been on some kind of traffic ticket quota seeing as it's the end of the month. Inexcusable to ticket food bank collectors, just inexcusable.
> 
> Sectarian behaviour is still rife, despite claims to the contrary.



I used to work with some Scots fellas who would opt for spending the 12th July in Glasgow over Belfast as there was more chance of a fight there. I’ve never met more virulent anti-Catholic sentiment (& behaviour) - plus lots of really annoying songs 😣


----------



## equationgirl (Nov 30, 2021)

seeformiles said:


> I used to work with some Scots fellas who would opt for spending the 12th July in Glasgow over Belfast as there was more chance of a fight there. I’ve never met more virulent anti-Catholic sentiment (& behaviour) - plus lots of really annoying songs 😣


Now that's dedication to the cause for you (and not in a good way).


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Nov 30, 2021)

teqniq said:


> Somewhat mild compared to other posts on this thread but still. completely awful behaviour by Glasgow police:




Imagine someone started a fundraiser to pay the fines to really shame the police.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 30, 2021)

Johnny Vodka said:


> Imagine someone started a fundraiser to pay the fines to really shame the police.


it always surprises me when people shout 'shame on you' at the police, because it's bloody obvious they have no shame.


----------



## teqniq (Nov 30, 2021)

Johnny Vodka said:


> Imagine someone started a fundraiser to pay the fines to really shame the police.


People on Twitter offered to pay the fines.


----------



## GarveyLives (Dec 3, 2021)

GarveyLives said:


> Earlier today, the Crown Prosecution Service announced that *PC David Carrick* of the Metropolitan Police's Parliamentary and Diplomatic Protection Command has been charged with _13 *more* criminal offences against women_.
> 
> As a result, *PC David Carrick* is now facing a total of _14_ charges, including _rape_, _false imprisonment_ and _controlling behaviour_, after _three more alleged victims came forward_.
> 
> ...



Metropolitan Police officer *David Carrick* denies _*20*_ sex offences


----------



## equationgirl (Dec 6, 2021)

The two met officers who took photos of Bibaa Henry and Nicole Smallman and shated them to a WhatsApp grouphave each been jailed for 33 months:








						Bibaa Henry and Nicole Smallman: Met PCs jailed for crime scene images
					

The men took photos of the bodies of Bibaa Henry and Nicole Smallman instead of guarding the scene.



					www.bbc.co.uk
				




I have no doubt this is to make an example of them but I shan't be crying any tears over this sentence. What they did was disturbing and disrespectful.


----------



## Serene (Dec 6, 2021)




----------



## not-bono-ever (Dec 6, 2021)

anyway/


----------



## GarveyLives (Dec 6, 2021)

GarveyLives said:


> ​Earlier today, these two disgraces to humanity were dismissed from the Metropolitan Police following an accelerated police misconduct panel hearing.  (To be precise, *PC Jamie Lewis* will be dismissed from the Metropolitan Police immediately, and *PC Deniz Jaffer*, who has already resigned, would have been dismissed without notice if he was still a serving officer.)
> 
> Neither *PC Jamie Lewis* nor *PC Deniz Jaffer* attended the hearing and instead sent a joint letter to panel chair Assistant Commissioner Helen Ball, who said _"no response or explanation" for their actions had been received_.
> 
> ...




​


Judge Mark Lucraft (sentencing):  

_'The public expects, and rightly so, the highest of standards from police officers.

'I am sure there will be many thousands of officers in police forces in this country and abroad utterly horrified by your actions.

'It is appalling and inexplicable conduct. Here, the two of you not only violated the police cordon with the effect that had on the scene and on the investigation, but then wholly disregarded the privacy of the two victims of horrific violence and their families for what can only have been some cheap thrill, kudos, a kick or some form of bragging right by taking images and then passing them to others.'  

'Not only did you violate the privacy of the two women who had been killed, but you also have undermined the trust and faith in police officers the public should be able to expect at times such as these.

'It is clear that the two of you acted without any thought as to the effect on the two women, their families or the wider public interest.'_















(Source: as stated in images)​
*PC Deniz Jaffer (left) and PC Jamie Lewis (pictured left and right, respectively) have not even had the decency to explain their acts of inhumanity ... which could also have jeopardised a criminal trial and allowed a murderer to go free. *

*Both of them were members of a social media group called A Team, comprised of 41 Metropolitan Police officers.*






(Source: as stated in image)

*“I have 44,000 people working in the Met. Sadly, some of them are abused at home, for example, and sadly, on occasion, I have a bad ’un”*

*- Metropolitan Police Commissioner, Dame Cressida Dick CBE QPM, speaking at the Women’s Institute, Tuesday 8 July 2021*​


----------



## GarveyLives (Dec 7, 2021)

GarveyLives said:


> ​
> 
> 
> Judge Mark Lucraft (sentencing):
> ...









A Metropolitan Police officer who took photographs of murdered sisters Bibaa Henry and Nicole Smallman also posted controversial “blackface” photos on his Facebook:

Met officer who snapped photos of murdered sisters uploaded Facebook images of himself in _‘blackface’_









(Source: as stated in images)






(Source: as stated in image)

*"Doesn't everyone have an occasional bad 'un'?*​


----------



## RainbowTown (Dec 10, 2021)

Another day, and another story of failure by our wonderfully inclusive Metropolitan Police force, whose "actions, (we firmly believe) were in part, driven by homophobia."

R.I.P. to all the victims. 









						Stephen Port: Met Police failings led to more deaths
					

The deaths were not treated as suspicious until weeks after the killer murdered his final victim.



					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## Chilli.s (Dec 10, 2021)

Shockingly poor work from the met, amater detectives could have done  a quicker, better job and saved lives,

To then take 5 years to investigate themselves just goes to show how inept they really are


----------



## not-bono-ever (Dec 13, 2021)

GarveyLives said:


> ​
> 
> 
> Judge Mark Lucraft (sentencing):
> ...



That Jaffa was a derivative sales monkey at Citibank and lehmans. He obviously was missing something from his life if he went from that to entry level coppery. Twat


----------



## GarveyLives (Dec 14, 2021)

*PC Phillip Rosa* has been given a _final written warning_ after he was accused on _two separate occasions_ of using excessive force in September 2019 and October 2019, including punching a man in the face:

Met Police officer given written _warning_ for 'punching man in the face'






(Source: as stated in image)

*“I have 44,000 people working in the Met. Sadly, some of them are abused at home, for example, and sadly, on occasion, I have a bad ’un”*

*- Metropolitan Police Commissioner, Dame Cressida Dick CBE QPM, speaking at the Women’s Institute, Tuesday 8 July 2021*​


----------



## GarveyLives (Dec 14, 2021)

_Three_ different Warwickshire Police officers - *Trainee Detective Constable Sukhinder Basi*, *Special Constable Benedict Parker* and *PC Michaela Venus* - have each been _barred from policing_ after being found guilty of breaching standards of professional behaviour:

_Three_ Warwickshire officers _barred from policing_ for breaching standards of professional behaviour


----------



## GarveyLives (Dec 14, 2021)

Two Metropolitan Police _firearms officers_ - *Sergeant Hayley Russell* and *PC Chris Strickland* - have been handed _final written warnings_ after _falsifying their training records_:

Met firearms officers handed _final written warnings_ after _falsifying training records_






(Source: as stated in image)

*“I have 44,000 people working in the Met. Sadly, some of them are abused at home, for example, and sadly, on occasion, I have a bad ’un”

- Metropolitan Police Commissioner, Dame Cressida Dick CBE QPM, speaking at the Women’s Institute, Tuesday 8 July 2021*​


----------



## existentialist (Dec 15, 2021)

GarveyLives said:


> Two Metropolitan Police _firearms officers_ - *Sergeant Hayley Russell* and *PC Chris Strickland* - have been handed _final written warnings_ after _falsifying their training records_:
> 
> Met firearms officers handed _final written warnings_ after _falsifying training records_
> 
> ...


Do you think you could dispense with the endlessly-repeated boilerplate? I completely appreciate the job you are doing of cataloguing the crimes of our Brave Boys And Girls In Blue, but I find the same old stuff wrapped around it every time a) detracts from the essential message, and b) pisses me off. I may not be the only one.


----------



## equationgirl (Dec 18, 2021)

Met PC sacked for racial slur uncovered during murder photos probe
					

The post was found during an investigation linked to the murders of Bibaa Henry and Nicole Smallman.



					www.bbc.co.uk
				




Another officer fired due to using a racial slur in connection with the Smallman sisters. Also barred from being a police officer in England and Wales - let's hope he doesn't head north of the border for his next job.


----------



## equationgirl (Dec 18, 2021)

existentialist said:


> Do you think you could dispense with the endlessly-repeated boilerplate? I completely appreciate the job you are doing of cataloguing the crimes of our Brave Boys And Girls In Blue, but I find the same old stuff wrapped around it every time a) detracts from the essential message, and b) pisses me off. I may not be the only one.


Yes, I think we can drop the picture of Cressida Dick now.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Dec 18, 2021)

Yeah, no more dick pics.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Dec 19, 2021)

Met police officer due in court on charge of sexual communication with a child
					

PC Will Scott-Barrett was charged after an investigation by the force’s online child sexual abuse command




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## GarveyLives (Dec 20, 2021)

Hampshire Police have suspended *PC John Apter*, who has also been served with a notice of investigation for potential breaches of police professional standards relating to _four separate alleged incidents_.

*PC John Apter* has also been advised that he is subject to criminal investigation, for sexual touching contrary to section 3 of the Sexual Offences Act 2003, in relation to two of those alleged incidents, which reportedly relate to _incidents at the Police Bravery Awards_ earlier this month.






(Source: as stated in image)​
*PC John Apter (pictured above in police uniform with David Wilbraham, the National Police Chaplain) is the National chair of the Police Federation of England and Wales, the statutory staff association which represents represents approximately 130,000 officers up to the rank of chief inspector.*


----------



## elbows (Dec 21, 2021)

A news item about that.









						Head of police association suspended over sexual touching allegations
					

John Apter, chair of Police Federation of England and Wales, facing two criminal investigations into gross misconduct




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## DaveCinzano (Dec 25, 2021)

Not so filthy, just mundanely mediocre:



> Merseyside police, who carried out extensive CCTV and witness inquiries, established that a man sold 40 iPads to a sell and exchange store in Liverpool last month...





> ..DI Steven O’Neill of Merseyside police said: “...Thanks to the hard work of our officers we have made an arrest in the run-up to Christmas."


The theft was on 19 November, the gear was fenced in November, but it took until 23 December before the _extensive inquiries_ of Liverpool's _hard-working_ filtherie pieced it together.

"Sarge, we've been drawing blanks with every single investigative lead, I don't think we've got a choice, I think we're gonna have to..."

"No, Smith, don't say it, I won't have you flying rogue on me again!"

"...Call Crack Converters..."









						Man held after 100 iPads stolen from children’s hospital in Liverpool
					

Merseyside police took 54-year-old into custody after £70,000 theft from Alder Hey




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## two sheds (Dec 25, 2021)

He's a fucking cunt though


----------



## DaveCinzano (Dec 25, 2021)

two sheds said:


> He's a fucking cunt though


Absolutely 👍


----------



## equationgirl (Dec 26, 2021)

Reminds me a detective sergeant I once has the misfortune to deal with after I was a witness to an assault. He claimed to have solved a string of crimes (all of which happened before and after the assault itself, and committed by the same person who committed the assault. All of which information was handed to the police at the time).

I may not have done myself a bunch of favours by pointing this out to him, but at least he stopped pretending he was a one man police service.


----------



## GarveyLives (Dec 27, 2021)

GarveyLives said:


> *PC Benjamin Monk* of West Mercia Police was today sentenced to eight years' imprisonment at Birmingham Crown Court for the *mansalighter* of former footballer, *Dalian Atkinson*, nearly five years ago.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Over five years since he was killed, West Mercia Police have now sent a written apology to the family of former footballer *Dalian Atkinson*, six months after an officer who Tasered him and kicked him in the head was jailed for manslaughter:

Police formally apologise over Dalian Atkinson death after officer’s conviction


----------



## seeformiles (Dec 28, 2021)

Nice local roundup here:









						The 10 disgraced cops sacked by West Yorkshire Police in 2021
					

One officer uploaded semi-naked photos of himself to Fab Swingers website while another was convicted of fraud




					www.leeds-live.co.uk


----------



## GarveyLives (Dec 29, 2021)

*PC Ryan Connolly*, who worked for Merseyside Police, _took selfies at a murder scene where a teenager had been stabbed to death_ and _sent ‘deplorable’ racist, homophobic and offensive images via WhatsApp_, as well as _taking photographs of mentally ill people being sectioned, someone who had slit their wrists and at least two men in hospital_, resigned in November prior to a disciplinary hearing taking place:

Police officer _took selfies at murder scene_ and _sent racist WhatsApp images_


----------



## not-bono-ever (Dec 29, 2021)

A bad apple. Nothing to see here.Move on please


----------



## DaveCinzano (Dec 29, 2021)

not-bono-ever said:


> A bad apple. Nothing to see here.Move on please


Meta should consider rolling out an instant messenger aimed specifically at coppers who like sharing crime scene photos and racist bantz - BadApp would be the ideal name


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Dec 29, 2021)

seeformiles said:


> Nice local roundup here:
> 
> 
> 
> ...






> PC Dwyer was sacked for underpaying for a packet of Jaffa Cakes.



Fuck off Dwyer.


----------



## seeformiles (Dec 29, 2021)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Fuck off Dwyer.



“Memories….” 😀


----------



## equationgirl (Dec 29, 2021)

DaveCinzano said:


> Meta should consider rolling out an instant messenger aimed specifically at coppers who like sharing crime scene photos and racist bantz - BadApp would be the ideal name


Applauds 

OneBadApp might be more apt, mind.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 29, 2021)

Does he keep his full pension? 









						Merseyside Police officer sacked over murder scene selfies
					

PC Ryan Connolly was also found to have taken "appalling homophobic, racist and offensive images".



					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## GarveyLives (Dec 29, 2021)

*10 September 2021*:  Former West Midlands Police cop *Declan Jones* jailed for six months over assaults on public

*29 December 2021*: Police officer sacked for attacking black teen found dead at his parent's home










(Source: as stated in image)​

_*PC Declan Jones*_*, who was jailed for attacking a 15-year-old 'black' boy and a 'black' cyclist while on duty, has been found dead at his parents' home. He was sacked from West Midlands Police after being found guilty of these assaults in August.  He was recorded on CCTV pulling a 44-year-old black cyclist to the floor in Birmingham before punching him and kicking him and later pushing his face into the bonnet of a patrol vehicle in April 2020. Less than 24 hours later, he was filmed kicking and punching the black teenager after wrongly accusing him of possessing drugs in the Newtown area of the city.
*
*PC Declan Jones is currently understood to have killed himself, having reportedly "smashed his house up earlier this week".*


----------



## bluescreen (Dec 29, 2021)

Now look what you've made him do.

Made him recognise his own degree of depravity, perhaps. A shame he wasn't able to face up to it and become a better person.


----------



## equationgirl (Dec 29, 2021)

Please forgive my confusion but if he was jailed on 10 September for six months, what was he doing at his parents house in late December? There's no mention of the sentence being suspended or deferred.


----------



## equationgirl (Dec 29, 2021)

And why is 'black' in inverted commas GarveyLives ? I don't think anyone is disputing, certainly not the victims, that they were actually black (as opposed to Rachel Dolezal 'black').


----------



## bluescreen (Dec 29, 2021)

equationgirl said:


> Please forgive my confusion but if he was jailed on 10 September for six months, what was he doing at his parents house in late December? There's no mention of the sentence being suspended or deferred.


Served half his sentence and let out on good behaviour?


----------



## equationgirl (Dec 29, 2021)

bluescreen said:


> Served half his sentence and let out on good behaviour?


Barely, barely half I reckon. I though it was two thirds and then let out?


----------



## equationgirl (Dec 29, 2021)

A bit more information in this Guardian article, including that he has been recently released but was about to start trial for ABH involving the use of a stun gun.









						Police officer jailed for attacking members of the public found dead
					

Body of Declan Jones, who is believed to have just left prison, discovered in Bromsgrove, Worcestershire




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## planetgeli (Dec 29, 2021)

equationgirl said:


> Barely, barely half I reckon. I though it was two thirds and then let out?



Has to be a 7 year sentence minimum to serve 2/3s.


----------



## equationgirl (Dec 29, 2021)

planetgeli said:


> Has to be a 7 year sentence minimum to serve 2/3s.


What about shorter sentences?


----------



## planetgeli (Dec 29, 2021)

equationgirl said:


> What about shorter sentences?



Half


----------



## equationgirl (Dec 29, 2021)

planetgeli said:


> Half


Seems barely worth jailing him.


----------



## planetgeli (Dec 29, 2021)

equationgirl said:


> Seems barely worth jailing him.



Yeah but all's well that ends well


----------



## equationgirl (Dec 29, 2021)

planetgeli said:


> Yeah but all's well that ends well


I see what you did there - yes, mustn't grumble.


----------



## GarveyLives (Dec 31, 2021)

Former police officer, *Andrew Stevens*, who sent inappropriate images of himself in uniform while on duty, would have been dismissed from Staffordshire Police had he not resigned, a misconduct hearing has found:

Ex-Staffordshire Police officer sent inappropriate images


----------



## bluescreen (Jan 10, 2022)

> A Metropolitan Police officer has been charged with committing six more rapes after new alleged victims came forward.
> David Carrick, 47, had previously been charged with 20 offences, including seven counts of rape, against four women.
> The Crown Prosecution Service (CPS) has now authorised nine new charges relating to four separate women.
> They are six counts of rape, one count of attempted rape, one count of assault by penetration and one count of coercive and controlling behaviour.
> ...





			https://www.independent.co.uk/news/uk/crime/met-police-officer-david-carrick-rape-charge-b1990141.htm


----------



## equationgirl (Jan 10, 2022)

And some more (although it's not clear if this includes the above mentioned charges or not):









						Met policeman David Carrick charged with further rapes
					

David Carrick is accused of a total of 29 crimes against eight women between 2009 and 2020.



					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## GarveyLives (Jan 10, 2022)

GarveyLives said:


> Metropolitan Police officer *David Carrick* denies _*20*_ sex offences






The Crown Prosecution Service has now said that it has authorised Hertfordshire Police to charge *PC David Carrick* of the Metropolitan Police's Parliamentary and Diplomatic Protection Command with nine _additional_ offences which relate to allegations involving different four women, _including six counts of rape_.

In total, *PC David Carrick* is now charged with _*29* different offences against *eight different women* between 2009 and 2020_, including: 

• Thirteen counts of rape;

• Five counts of sexual assault;

• Three counts of assault by penetration;

• Three counts of coercive and controlling behaviour;

• Two counts of false imprisonment;

• One count of attempted rape;

• One count of attempted sexual assault by penetration;

• One count of causing a person to engage in sexual activity without consent. 






(Source: as stated in image)​
*PC David Carrick will appear at Westminster Magistrates’ Court on 12 January 2022 in relation to the new charges.  PC David Carrick is already due to stand trial at St Albans Crown Court in relation to the 21 earlier charges.*


----------



## kenny g (Jan 10, 2022)

GarveyLives said:


> The Crown Prosecution Service has now said that it has authorised Hertfordshire Police to charge *PC David Carrick* of the Metropolitan Police's Parliamentary and Diplomatic Protection Command with nine _additional_ offences which relate to allegations involving different four women, _including six counts of rape_.
> 
> In total, *PC David Carrick* is now charged with _*29* different offences against *eight different women* between 2009 and 2020_, including:
> 
> ...


Scrumpy Jack has a lot to answer for.


----------



## GarveyLives (Jan 10, 2022)

This is 51 year-old father-of-three, former *PC Paul Chadwick* of Gwent Police ...






(Source: as stated in image)​
... on 20 December 2021, having previously pleaded guilty to _two charges of misconduct in public office_, former *PC Paul Chadwick* was sentenced to 18 months' imprisonment at Cardiff Crown Court.







(Source: as stated in image)​
*Former PC Paul Chadwick was imprisoned over relationships he had last year with two vulnerable women who had given him witness statements.  Former PC Paul Chadwick had sex with the first vulnerable woman up to 20 times during a four-month period after she had reported an assault.  He also kissed and exchanged over 240 text messages - some of a sexual nature discussing sexual preferences or sexual positions - with the second vulnerable woman.  Defending former PC Paul Chadwick, Susan Ferrier said: "At the time this happened there were a number of factors which were affecting him. His wife had been diagnosed with cancer.  This diagnosis was just before they were due to marry, and she was still receiving and does in fact still receive treatment.*

*Former PC Paul Chadwick retired from Gwent Police in June 2021, before these offences came to trial. *


----------



## Lurdan (Jan 11, 2022)

Have we had this one ? (Bit hard to keep up)

*Police officer appears in court over alleged inappropriate relationships with women* - Sky News








> Oliver Perry-Smith, who serves as a PC with Thames Valley Police, has been charged with misconduct in public office over the alleged incidents. (...) three misconduct charges, along with two counts of computer misuse (...) including having a sexual relationship with a woman he met through his work between October 2015 and December 2016. Perry-Smith had been dealing with her case after she had been accused of harassment (...)
> He is also charged with obtaining personal information about a woman he met in a shop in Newbury while on duty. He allegedly visited her home for non-police reasons and made "inappropriate remarks" to her in February 2019. Another charge refers to accusations that the constable engaged or attempted to engage in sexual relationships with female members of the public while on duty and in uniform.





> The accusations span more than a five-year period from September 2014.
> In 2019, Perry-Smith also allegedly used the police national computer system to find personal information about a woman, and data about another person. Previously, the IOPC said Thames Valley Police had referred the case to them in November 2019, and they completed their investigations in June last year. Perry-Smith was released on bail and will next appear at Reading Crown Court on 15 February.



So I went over to the IOPC site to look at their press release about him and instead found this about yet another one.

*Surrey Police officer given final written warning for inappropriate relationship with woman* - Independent Office for Police Conduct 



> A Surrey Police officer was given a final written warning after a disciplinary hearing which concluded on 7 January decided he had formed an inappropriate emotional relationship with a woman he had met during the course of his work, who was in a vulnerable position.
> Gross misconduct allegations against Police Constable (PC) Kuldip Bhart were found proven (...) Our six-month investigation, following a referral from Surrey Police in June 2020, looked at allegations that PC Bhart had formed an inappropriate relationship with a victim of crime while he was working for the force’s Safeguarding Investigation Unit.



According to Surrey Live:


> PC Bhart was presented with a Victim Care Award in November 2019. They were given the award for their work with the Safeguarding Investigations Unit, which tracks down and arrests offenders involved in serious sexual or domestic abuse.



You'd think that someone ought to be telling the filth that 'Me Too' doesn't mean what they evidently think it does.


----------



## Dystopiary (Jan 11, 2022)

GarveyLives said:


> *His wife had been diagnosed with cancer.  This diagnosis was just before they were due to marry, and she was still receiving and does in fact still receive treatment.*


That's his defence! It just makes him sound even more of a bad person.


----------



## equationgirl (Jan 11, 2022)

Dystopiary said:


> That's his defence! It just makes him sound even more of a bad person.


Yeah, it's not doing much for his credibility. Obviously thought if it was good enough for Bojo, it was good enough for him. Disgraceful.


----------



## GarveyLives (Jan 12, 2022)

Meet 40 year-old father-of-two, *PC Daniel Wallwork*, of Avon and Somerset Police ...




*... earlier today, he was dismissed without notice for gross misconduct.  *
*
PC Daniel Wallwork was sent to an address in Radstock on 16 April 2020 following the sudden death of 42-year-old Sharon Louise Stone, a woman he knew to be vulnerable.  While at the address, PC Daniel Wallwork used his own personal phone to take a photo of The Late Sharon Louise Stone as she lay dead, partially clothed and face down on a bed, before sending it to PC Steve Carey on WhatsApp.  Both had had previous policing contact with The Late Sharon Louise Stone.

The accompanying message read: "Look who’s turned up dead".
*
*The image was still on PC Daniel Wallwork's personal phone when it was examined by investigators, although he claimed he believed he had deleted it.  PC Daniel Wallwork served in the Army with the Royal Electrical Mechanical Engineers and as a prison officer before joining the police in 2014.*


----------



## existentialist (Jan 12, 2022)

GarveyLives said:


> Meet 40 year-old father-of-two, *PC Daniel Wallwork*, of Avon and Somerset Police ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There is a reasonable argument to be made that, since police officers encounter all kinds of upsetting and gruesome situations in their work, that this kind of hardening to such things is inevitable. It is, if you don't establish a thoroughly embedded psychological wellbeing approach to pre-empt such hardening.

Each of these officers is culpable - nothing can excuse the decisions and choices they made. But the responsibility goes a long, long way further up the chain.


----------



## GarveyLives (Jan 16, 2022)

DaveCinzano said:


> Looks like a sh!tst*rm is brewing
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.met.police.uk/foi-ai/metropolitan-police/misconduct-hearings/2021/november/hearing-for-chief-superintendent-paul-martin-chief-inspector-davinder-kandohla-ps-james-di-luzio-and-pc-karina-kandohla/






*Chief Superintendent Paul Martin* and *Chief Inspector Davinder Kandohla* of the Metropolitan Police have both been dismissed without notice for _gross misconduct_, both having been found to have breached standards of professional behaviour.

*Chief Superintendent Paul Martin* and *Chief Inspector Davinder Kandohla* were both found to have _failed to declare conflicts of interest in a promotion, been involved in improper spending of police funds and mistreated more junior colleagues_.

The disciplinary panel found that *Chief Superintendent Paul Martin* _did not disclose a conflict of interest in the promotion process for_ *Chief Inspector Davinder Kandohla*.  *Chief Superintendent Paul Martin* was also found to _have misused a corporate credit card and behaved badly towards a pregnant colleague_.

*Chief Inspector Davinder Kandohla* _failed to declare a conflict of interest in his own promotion process, misled an investigation into an expenses claim he had made and also behaved badly towards junior colleagues_, the disciplinary panel found.

The same disciplinary panel also considered allegations against two other officers.

*Sergeant James Di-Luzio* was found to have _misused a corporate credit card and behaved badly towards his junior colleagues and was issued with management advice_.
Allegations made against *PC Karina Kandohla* _were *not* proven_.






*Chief Inspector Davinder Kandohla (left) and Chief Superintendent Paul Martin (right) at work ... before they were dismissed without notice.*






(Source: as stated in image)

*"Have you got one of these?" *​


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jan 17, 2022)

GarveyLives said:


> *Chief Superintendent Paul Martin* and *Chief Inspector Davinder Kandohla* of the Metropolitan Police have both been dismissed without notice for _gross misconduct_, both having been found to have breached standards of professional behaviour.
> 
> *Chief Superintendent Paul Martin* and *Chief Inspector Davinder Kandohla* were both found to have _failed to declare conflicts of interest in a promotion, been involved in improper spending of police funds and mistreated more junior colleagues_.
> 
> ...


Crime reporter Jon Austin provided some detail on the actual offences and alleged offences in this pre-hearing report:









						LINE OF DUTY: Senior Met officers in probe over bullying, credit card and false DPS investigation
					

FOUR Met Police officers, including a borough commander, a chief inspector and a police sergeant are facing disciplinary proceedings amid allegations of bullying, false allegations about a colleague, misuse of a corporate credit card and issues during promotional assessments. The month-long...




					www.essexnewsandinvestigations.com


----------



## GarveyLives (Jan 17, 2022)

Earlier today, 33 year-old *PC Will Scott-Barrett* of the Metropolitan Police's intelligence command pleaded guilty at Isleworth Crown Court to a charge of _sexual communication with a child on or before 3 February last year_.  *PC Will Scott-Barrett* was off-duty at the time that he _sent videos of himself performing a sex act as well as pictures of his genitalia to the child, who was aged 15 at the time_, on Snapchat and Discord social media apps; these activities are reported to be unconnected with *PC Will Scott-Barrett's* role in the  Metropolitan Police.






(Source: as stated in image)​
*PC Will Scott-Barrett who, while serving as a member of the Northcote Safer Neighbourhood Team in March 2016, had helped save the life of a man who had collapsed in the street n Battersea, will be sentenced at Isleworth Crown Court on 28 February 2022.*


----------



## JimW (Jan 18, 2022)

PC guilty of gross misconduct over colleague shower filming
					

Jonathan Eaton, who has since quit his job, was acquitted of a voyeurism charge last year




					www.gloucestershirelive.co.uk
				



Perving at a colleague, allowed to resign.


----------



## Elpenor (Jan 18, 2022)

JimW said:


> PC guilty of gross misconduct over colleague shower filming
> 
> 
> Jonathan Eaton, who has since quit his job, was acquitted of a voyeurism charge last year
> ...


Just a minor point here - and certainly not defending him or his actions - it’s quite common for cops to resign just prior to the hearing - but “allowed” isn’t really the right word as it’s an option to anyone who’s been suspended in any job role really.

When this happens it is recorded in police HR systems as “resigned - would have been dismissed” so it’s not totally brushed under the carpet.

I’m not 100% sure of the impact on pension of either dismissal or “would have been dismissed” - I think you need to have been convicted of a crime - but while you’re suspended on full pay you’re certainly still accruing time in the scheme - and of course being paid. 

At worst I think a pension would be based only on the cops own contributions, so no employer contributions included in any pension payment made to a disgraced ex cop.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jan 18, 2022)

Elpenor said:


> When this happens it is recorded in police HR systems as “resigned - would have been dismissed” so it’s not totally brushed under the carpet.


Suspect that Ian Tomlinson might have a different perspective on that, except for the fact that he's dead and not capable of holding any perspectives at all, what with his having been murdered by Simon 'retired from Met to avoid disciplinary, hired as civvie then rejoined as TSG thug' Harwood


----------



## Elpenor (Jan 18, 2022)

DaveCinzano said:


> Suspect that Ian Tomlinson might have a different perspective on that, except for the fact that he's dead and not capable of holding any perspectives at all, what with his having been murdered by Simon 'retired from Met to avoid disciplinary, hired as civvie then rejoined as TSG thug' Harwood


Quite - perhaps the irony in my post was not sufficiently clear.

I was trying to point out that it isn’t recorded the same way within an HR system as a regular resignation. As you say, makes very little difference to the victim


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jan 21, 2022)

Met Police detective Neil Corbel jailed for three years for voyeurism
					

Det Insp Neil Corbel covertly recorded women with spy cameras in hotel rooms over several years.



					www.bbc.co.uk
				




*A model who was secretly filmed by a senior detective has been left with bald spots after pulling out her hair through stress, a court has heard.*
*Met Police Det Insp *Neil Corbel conducted fake photoshoots in hotel rooms and Airbnbs across the UK.

He used cameras in tissue boxes, phone chargers and glasses to film women. The model told Isleworth Crown Court her life had been "completely derailed".

"The fact he is a policeman is a huge deal," one said. "These people are meant to protect us.

"Following the murder of Sarah Everard this feels a very frightening time to be a woman.

"If the police can't protect us what can we do?"


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jan 24, 2022)

Met apologises to woman for ‘sexist, derogatory’ language in strip-search
					

Force pays compensation to Dr Konstancja Duff for language used after CCTV captures officers’ comments




					www.theguardian.com
				






> “It was such an effective gaslighting: ‘We were just concerned for your mental health, that was why we had to – for your own good – forcibly strip you naked and mash you up.’
> 
> “It was so obviously not what they were doing at the time. They were doing it as punishment, they were doing it as intimidation, they wanted to soften me up and get my details.”






> ...In a cell, three female officers bound Duff by her hands and feet, pinned her to the floor and cut her clothes off with scissors. Duff described the ordeal, which left her with a number of visible injuries, as like a sexual assault.
> 
> The CCTV footage then shows the officers who searched Duff returning to the reception. A male officer asks them: “Didn’t find anything untoward on her, ladies?”
> 
> ...


----------



## Petcha (Jan 24, 2022)

Amazing. The police are cunts. Who knew.

On a slightly different slant here though, I (a guy) was subjected to some pretty awful shit by an all female team while my ex and her friend stood by sniggering, them in the warmth of the inside of a tube station, me being made to stand outside while this went on. I was also on crutches at the time with a broken ankle and when I asked if I could make a complaint I was told I couldn't and at that point I just gave in and hobbled downstairs.

What can you do. It's men, its women. If you work for the pigs you're exactly that.

My 'crime' by the way was asking the ex in question why she was two hours late to pick up our son from outside the tube station. Controlling a 2yo kid while on crutches in January is not easy so I decided to 'leg' it with said son before being intercepted by the cops. The mockery was the worst. They asked if I would prefer to sit in the squad car rather than outside the station. Cunts.


----------



## existentialist (Jan 24, 2022)

I wonder when (if?) the police are going to stop regarding these things as a series of isolated occurrences, and actually admit to themselves that this is part of an endemic culture of oppression, sexism, racism, and violence?


----------



## equationgirl (Jan 24, 2022)

existentialist one really hopes sooner rather later, however my sceptical side says 'never'.


----------



## planetgeli (Jan 24, 2022)

DaveCinzano said:


> Met apologises to woman for ‘sexist, derogatory’ language in strip-search
> 
> 
> Force pays compensation to Dr Konstancja Duff for language used after CCTV captures officers’ comments
> ...



Yeah I read this earlier. Good to see things have changed at Stoke Newington since the bad old days eh?

Cunts.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jan 24, 2022)

DaveCinzano said:


> Met apologises to woman for ‘sexist, derogatory’ language in strip-search
> 
> 
> Force pays compensation to Dr Konstancja Duff for language used after CCTV captures officers’ comments
> ...





“The crucial issue is that racism, misogyny [and] sexual violence, are normalised in policing,” said Duff, who has written widely on the politics of police abolition.

“And the way in which they treated me, the fact that’s normal is shown by the way that at every level of the system it was rubber-stamped for eight years.

“Because the scrutiny is always placed on the person who has been subject to violent policing, looking for something about them which means that they deserved it. Any way in which you have not complied, or you have stood up to them, or you have resisted, is taken as a justification for an escalation of force and violence against you.”



Good for her seeing that through, not sure I'd have the stomach for a fight like that.


----------



## Raheem (Jan 24, 2022)

DaveCinzano said:


> Met apologises to woman for ‘sexist, derogatory’ language in strip-search
> 
> 
> Force pays compensation to Dr Konstancja Duff for language used after CCTV captures officers’ comments
> ...


Unless I'm misunderstanding, the Met has apologised for an officer saying her knickers were smelly, rather than for conducting a needless strip-search apparently as a form of torture.


----------



## seeformiles (Jan 24, 2022)

DaveCinzano said:


> Met apologises to woman for ‘sexist, derogatory’ language in strip-search
> 
> 
> Force pays compensation to Dr Konstancja Duff for language used after CCTV captures officers’ comments
> ...



That is fucking unbelievable! 😡


----------



## equationgirl (Jan 24, 2022)

8 years since the initial incident and yet the Met says that the investigation into the incident is still ongoing. That's fucking unbelievable.


----------



## existentialist (Jan 24, 2022)

equationgirl said:


> 8 years since the initial incident and yet the Met says that the investigation into the incident is still ongoing. That's fucking unbelievable.


I imagine it's because they only decided to start investigating it when it looked like they might be publicly called to account for it. Which is both utterly unsurprising, and disgusting. Because it means that they think it doesn't matter unless it becomes public knowledge.


----------



## equationgirl (Jan 24, 2022)

existentialist said:


> I imagine it's because they only decided to start investigating it when it looked like they might be publicly called to account for it. Which is both utterly unsurprising, and disgusting. Because it means that they think it doesn't matter unless it becomes public knowledge.


No, I think there was a sergeant involved that was under investigation early on, according to an earlier Guardian article, but it wasn't clear whether they were disciplined or not.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jan 24, 2022)

equationgirl said:


> No, I think there was a sergeant involved that was under investigation early on, according to an earlier Guardian article, but it wasn't clear whether they were disciplined or not.




She was taken to Stoke Newington police station, where Sgt Kurtis Howard, in charge of the custody area, ordered the search when she refused to cooperate with officers.

In 2018 Howard appeared before a disciplinary panel, which cleared him of gross misconduct.


----------



## equationgirl (Jan 24, 2022)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> She was taken to Stoke Newington police station, where Sgt Kurtis Howard, in charge of the custody area, ordered the search when she refused to cooperate with officers.
> 
> In 2018 Howard appeared before a disciplinary panel, which cleared him of gross misconduct.


RAGE 
ALL OF THE RAGE


----------



## existentialist (Jan 24, 2022)

equationgirl said:


> RAGE
> ALL OF THE RAGE


It shouldn't be possible for them to just buy their way out of the shit with a settlement. This stuff should stick to them, properly.


----------



## little_legs (Jan 24, 2022)

existentialist said:


> I imagine it's because they only decided to start investigating it when it looked like they might be publicly called to account for it. Which is both utterly unsurprising, and disgusting. Because it means that they think it doesn't matter unless it becomes public knowledge.


And presumably forcing the victim to pay a ton of personal money for her legal representation for the complaint to be even taken seriously.


----------



## RainbowTown (Jan 24, 2022)

existentialist said:


> It shouldn't be possible for them to just buy their way out of the shit with a settlement. This stuff should stick to them, properly.





equationgirl said:


> 8 years since the initial incident and yet the Met says that the investigation into the incident is still ongoing. That's fucking unbelievable.




Sadly, it's entirely believable to me. That's the way these organizations work. Play it out and play it out, and then stretch it out as far as they can with time-delaying tactics to try and make any complainant more and more weary about proceeding further; until finally they no longer have the will or stomach to continue. Or failing that little strategy, for things to be settled behind the scenes, with the usual disingenuous public 'apology' and 'lesson will be learnt'  statement etc etc  _ad nauseum. _Complete, of course, with some top brass reading it to the assembled media with the 'serious' 'concerned' face and a freshly washed and ironed uniform for added gravitas effect.

Job done. Until the next incident comes along. Then the one after that, and the one after that, and the one after..............


----------



## hitmouse (Jan 25, 2022)

Duff's own article on the subject:








						The Met Just Apologised After Strip-Searching Me. I Don’t Believe a Word of It | Novara Media
					

For eight years before their recent U-turn, the officers who assaulted Koshka Duff claimed they were just doing their jobs. They were right, she says: sexual violence is policing’s bread and butter.




					novaramedia.com


----------



## two sheds (Jan 25, 2022)

This is the bit I hadn't realized: "I had been arrested for offering a legal advice card to a 15-year-old who was being stopped and searched."  

fucking cunts it's sexual assault, they enjoyed it.


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Jan 25, 2022)

two sheds said:


> This is the bit I hadn't realized: "I had been arrested for offering a legal advice card to a 15-year-old who was being stopped and searched."
> 
> fucking cunts it's sexual assault, they enjoyed it.



It does seem that the only reason it was done was to teach her a lesson because they didn't like what she was doing. It is an assault.

Cunts. The apology is a PR exercise.


----------



## JimW (Jan 25, 2022)

> For eight years, the officers who assaulted me claimed that they were just doing their jobs, and the entire complaints system backed them up. Perhaps we should take them at their word.


Yep. Fair play to her, what a grind to get this half-arsed justice.


----------



## hitmouse (Jan 25, 2022)

Throbbing Angel said:


> It does seem that the only reason it was done was to teach her a lesson because they didn't like what she was doing. It is an assault.
> 
> Cunts. The apology is a PR exercise.


_“To the extent that the incident was traumatic for the Claimant,” pronounced the police’s solicitor with Dickensian flourish just last year, “[she] has been the author of her own misfortune.”_


----------



## hitmouse (Jan 25, 2022)

Clarkson's Sun column on it is worth recording as well, although a strong stomach is obviously advised:








						Why are police wasting time not solving crime?
					

AT the beginning of October we were told that the police will no longer deal with lost property. So if you find someone’s wallet, and you feel like being a Good Samaritan, there’s no point going to…




					web.archive.org


----------



## Serge Forward (Jan 26, 2022)

Hasn't that Clarkson been killed in front of his children yet?


----------



## seeformiles (Jan 26, 2022)

hitmouse said:


> Clarkson's Sun column on it is worth recording as well, although a strong stomach is obviously advised:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Crikey he really is an even bigger piece of fucking shit than I originally thought. I hope he gets similar treatment from plod at some point in the future.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 26, 2022)

hitmouse said:


> _“To the extent that the incident was traumatic for the Claimant,” pronounced the police’s solicitor with Dickensian flourish just last year, “[she] has been the author of her own misfortune.”_


She was interviewed on women's hour today for over half an hour, well worth listening to


----------



## hitmouse (Jan 26, 2022)

Definitely intend to read her book when I get around to it.


----------



## seeformiles (Jan 26, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> She was interviewed on women's hour today for over half an hour, well worth listening to



Heard it - how dare the police deny an arrested person their legal rights…


----------



## planetgeli (Jan 26, 2022)

Thirty years before this, on the same spot, Colin Roach was lured to his death where he was shot in the foyer of the station - and despite it being one of London's busier stations there were no witnesses. Cold blooded murder went down as suicide by the corrupt Coroner despite all the evidence pointing to it not being suicide (evidence from the police surgeon who was the first responder, forensic evidence of the gun and Roach's belongings). They killed, or helped kill Colin Roach and got away with it.

Not happy with that they had at least one other (Trevor Monerville) suspicious death in/after custody. And then went on the most rampant corrupt drug and prostitution racket the Met has ever seen. For which nobody was ever convicted. Detective Ronald Palumbo survived a lengthy 'inquiry' which completely absolved him of any serious drug crimes (they were feeding drugs back to the street for personal profit, planting drugs all over the place) then got nicked two days after the inquiry and sentenced to 10 years for separate drug offences. But the whole station was corrupt and the worst that happened to them was that they were politely asked to resign.

Stoke Newington police station should know all about stinks.

Colin Roach, never forget.


----------



## seeformiles (Jan 26, 2022)

planetgeli said:


> Thirty years before this, on the same spot, Colin Roach was lured to his death where he was shot in the foyer of the station - and despite it being one of London's busier stations there were no witnesses. Cold blooded murder went down as suicide by the corrupt Coroner despite all the evidence pointing to it not being suicide (evidence from the police surgeon who was the first responder, forensic evidence of the gun and Roach's belongings). They killed, or helped kill Colin Roach and got away with it.
> 
> Not happy with that they had at least one other (Trevor Monerville) suspicious death in/after custody. And then went on the most rampant corrupt drug and prostitution racket the Met has ever seen. For which nobody was ever convicted. Detective Ronald Palumbo survived a lengthy 'inquiry' which completely absolved him of any serious drug crimes (they were feeding drugs back to the street for personal profit, planting drugs all over the place) then got nicked two days after the inquiry and sentenced to 10 years for separate drug offences. But the whole station was corrupt and the worst that happened to them was that they were politely asked to resign.
> 
> ...



If only such stories were the rare exception..


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jan 26, 2022)

planetgeli said:


> Thirty years before this, on the same spot, Colin Roach was lured to his death where he was shot in the foyer of the station - and despite it being one of London's busier stations there were no witnesses. Cold blooded murder went down as suicide by the corrupt Coroner despite all the evidence pointing to it not being suicide (evidence from the police surgeon who was the first responder, forensic evidence of the gun and Roach's belongings). They killed, or helped kill Colin Roach and got away with it.
> 
> Not happy with that they had at least one other (Trevor Monerville) suspicious death in/after custody. And then went on the most rampant corrupt drug and prostitution racket the Met has ever seen. For which nobody was ever convicted. Detective Ronald Palumbo survived a lengthy 'inquiry' which completely absolved him of any serious drug crimes (they were feeding drugs back to the street for personal profit, planting drugs all over the place) then got nicked two days after the inquiry and sentenced to 10 years for separate drug offences. But the whole station was corrupt and the worst that happened to them was that they were politely asked to resign.
> 
> ...


The police certainly never forgot - they tried damn hard to _less-than-legally_ get hold of the cop-watch database of the Hackney Community Defence Association which was based at the community centre named for him, deploying spycops and _other methods_.









						Opening statement from Core Participants represented by Mike Schwarz, Simon Creighton, Tamsin Allen and Jules Carey - Undercover Policing Inquiry
					






					www.ucpi.org.uk


----------



## seeformiles (Jan 28, 2022)

Stephen Kyere: Ex-Met police officer charged with rape
					

Former PC Stephen Kyere will appear at Wimbledon Magistrates' Court next month.



					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## ruffneck23 (Feb 1, 2022)

Quite horrific report on the radio about bullying/racism etc in the Met.









						Met Police racism, misogyny and harassment revealed by watchdog’s probe
					

IOPC investigation began in March 2018 after officer accused of having sex with drunk person at police station




					www.independent.co.uk


----------



## teqniq (Feb 1, 2022)

Thread on the above with excerpts from WhatsApp conversations. Jesus H Christ:


----------



## DaveCinzano (Feb 1, 2022)

Butwhataboutthegoodapples, eh..?









						Met officers joked about raping women, police watchdog reveals
					

Met denies culture of misogyny as damning report reveals sexist, racist and homophobic messages sent as ‘banter’




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## ElizabethofYork (Feb 1, 2022)

"Jokes and banter".  Oh, that's okay then.


----------



## two sheds (Feb 1, 2022)

Do these sort of reports ever lead to people appealing their arrests/sentences because of the officers involved? Are they named at all?


----------



## Lurdan (Feb 1, 2022)

two sheds said:


> Do these sort of reports ever lead to people appealing their arrests/sentences because of the officers involved? Are they named at all?


IOPC webite (link):



> During our investigation 14 officers were put under notice that they were being investigated. Two officers were dismissed for gross misconduct and put on the barred list preventing future employment with the police. One of the officers resigned prior to these hearings. A further four officers attended misconduct meetings and a fifth would have attended a misconduct meeting had they not resigned from the force. A further two officers received management action and another officer received practice requiring improvement. One of the officers who attended a misconduct meeting also received practice requiring improvement.



This was an IOPC investigation that began in 2018 after reports that a police officer had sex with a drunken woman at Charing Cross Police Station (possibly the one known to colleagues as "mcrapey rapeperson", although that might be another one) and expanded as more of the culture at the station came to light.



> We began our investigations in March 2018 following a conduct referral alleging that an officer had sex with a drunk person at a police station. That led to us taking over an internal harassment investigation. As the operation expanded concerns were identified involving officers predominantly based at Charing Cross Police Station. Officers responded after we made a witness appeal within the MPS seeking evidence in relation to bullying, violence towards women, perverting the course of justice, discriminatory language and other inappropriate behaviours.



These press reports today follow the IPOC publishing its recommendations for the lessons it thinks the Met should learn.



> We are today (Tuesday 1 February) publishing wide ranging recommendations made to the Metropolitan Police Service (MPS) to change policing practice after nine linked investigations found evidence of bullying and discrimination within the ranks.



Times story about this by the author of that twitter thread (archived)
Rape comments and racism revealed in Met Police messages 



> Among other messages referring to women was one that read: “Getting a woman in to bed is like spreading butter. It can be done with a bit of effort using a credit card, but it’s quicker and easier just to use a knife.”


----------



## Lurdan (Feb 1, 2022)

Another archived Times story from a few weeks ago suggesting that Forest Gate Police Station is under investigation following the events which led to PC Deniz Jaffer and PC Jamie Lewis being jailed for taking and sharing photographs of the bodies of Bibaa Henry and Nicole Smallman in June 2020. 

Forest Gate police station under scrutiny as a hotbed of misconduct  - Times Dec 29 2021



> Six other officers at the station were shown or sent the photographs of the bodies of the sisters, or were aware of their existence. None of them challenged Jaffer or Lewis, and three of them will face misconduct proceedings. (...)





> The litany of inappropriate behaviour raises questions about the culture at Forest Gate, which was at the centre of a police brutality case this year. Benjamin Kemp, another constable working at Forest Gate, was sacked in April after he hit a vulnerable, mentally ill 17-year-old girl with a baton 34 times. Kemp, who also sprayed CS gas in her face, was found to have used “utterly inappropriate” force.


----------



## teqniq (Feb 1, 2022)

Along with the truly dreadful misogyny, we also have this:











						Revealed: Police officer joked about ‘turning my gaff into Auschwitz’
					

Shocking report by the Independent Office for Police Conduct uncovers sick racist, misogynistic and homophobic messages from serving officers




					www.jewishnews.co.uk


----------



## equationgirl (Feb 1, 2022)

I have no words. I am furious. How many more reports like this are going to come out?


----------



## ruffneck23 (Feb 1, 2022)

As abhorrent as this report is into the police, dont you think the timing is all a bit operation save big dog ?


----------



## RainbowTown (Feb 1, 2022)

equationgirl said:


> I have no words. I am furious. How many more reports like this are going to come out?



Nothing surprises me about this organization anymore. Not fit for purpose.


----------



## equationgirl (Feb 1, 2022)

Surely Cressida Dick will go now


----------



## ruffneck23 (Feb 1, 2022)

equationgirl said:


> Surely Cressida Dick will go now


I actually think Johnson is going to throw dick and javid's bro under the bus to save himself, and it wont save him.

It would of course be a lovely thing if it weren't for the fact that its all so horrible.


----------



## RainbowTown (Feb 1, 2022)

Cressida Dick is the female Johnson. Totally out of her depth,  totally unsuitable for the job, and whose tenure has been, at best, been marked by incompetence and ineptitude.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Feb 1, 2022)

RainbowTown said:


> Cressida Dick is the female Johnson. Totally out of her depth,  totally unsuitable for the job, and whose tenure has been, at best, been marked by incompetence and ineptitude.


Far more than that, killing an innocent Jean Charles de Mendes and the Daniel Morgan cover up bullshit.

Failing upwards, like as you say, a female Johnson.


----------



## agricola (Feb 1, 2022)

ruffneck23 said:


> As abhorrent as this report is into the police, dont you think the timing is all a bit operation save big dog ?



doubt it, this (investigation) has been going on for years


----------



## ruffneck23 (Feb 1, 2022)

agricola said:


> doubt it, this (investigation) has been going on for years


I mean the timing of releasing it. 

But then again, I am a cynical one.


----------



## Dystopiary (Feb 1, 2022)

Thought this piece in the i worth a read, about misogyny and how women's genitals are used to shame them, in light of the way Dr Koshka Duff was treated by Met officers. It was written by Emma Barnett after the piece on the matter on Woman's Hour, mentioned upthread by Pickman's model.

Emma Barnett: Throughout life women's vaginas are used against them - and it stinks 

"The police’s full statement did not refer to what had actually been said. (It also didn’t mention what had been ordered by Sergeant Kurtis Howard, who was in charge when ordering Dr Duff’s search. He told officers to show her “resistance is futile” and to search her “by any means necessary”, adding: “Treat her like a terrorist. I don’t care.”)

Many of the broadcast news bulletins did not mention the “smelly knickers”. Which is why it’s so important to say and write the actual words, that so many recognise, and let them linger like the truly bad smell they are. Many listeners got in touch during and after the show expressing their gratitude that I actually repeated their direct words and didn’t paraphrase or sanitise in any way.

Women’s bodies, especially their vaginas, are still used against them. Our genitals have been made into monsters that stink, bleed and should be ridiculed."


----------



## GarveyLives (Feb 1, 2022)

*"The Metropolitan police have denied the force is plagued by a culture of misogyny after an official report revealed shocking details of officers sharing messages about hitting and raping women, as well as the deaths of black babies and the Holocaust."*

Metropolitan police officers joked about raping women, police watchdog reveals

Is there _anyone_ left who doesn’t think the Metropolitan Police is racist?






(Source: as stated in image)​
*Metropolitan Police Commissioner, Dame Cressida Dick CBE QPM, was awarded a two-year contract extension in September 2021 despite requests that she be removed from her position.*


----------



## ouirdeaux (Feb 1, 2022)

ruffneck23 said:


> Far more than that, killing an innocent Jean Charles de Mendes and the Daniel Morgan cover up bullshit.
> 
> Failing upwards, like as you say, a female Johnson.



Well, quite. That's what I don't get about it. Both Johnson and Dick (and you don't know how much self-restraint is necessary to keep from making childish jokes here) gave ample warning of what sort of people they were. Frankly, they did everything apart from sing it in C sharp. How the fuck can anyone be surprised?


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Feb 2, 2022)

Rastafarian woman 'humiliated' by police strip order Rastafarian woman 'humiliated' by police strip order

Ms Farrell said officers said they were taking her clothes because she would not tell them who she was. 



Strip searching as punishment is all too common, it’s assault.


----------



## Dogsauce (Feb 2, 2022)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Rastafarian woman 'humiliated' by police strip order Rastafarian woman 'humiliated' by police strip order
> 
> Ms Farrell said officers said they were taking her clothes because she would not tell them who she was.
> 
> ...


And look at what the result was - the police pay out 45 grand of public money to her, a few platitudes about needing to make improvements and that appears to be it.  No word of disciplinary action, sackings, nothing. That seems to be how things work bar the most extreme cases.  They need to take the compensation money off the officers involved then throw them out. The barrel is rotten.


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 2, 2022)

equationgirl said:


> Surely Cressida Dick will go now


You're surely joking


----------



## equationgirl (Feb 2, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> You're surely joking


Well, not entirely, but I remain natively hopeful.


----------



## equationgirl (Feb 2, 2022)

Also, see this article:








						Woman humiliated by police strip order
					

The case of a woman who was sat naked in a cell prompts calls for officers to be more understanding of minorities.



					www.bbc.co.uk
				




Another misuse of strip search, this time on s Rastafarian woman who was left naked as she would not give her name.

Hertfordshire Police said ' on this occasion we did not get everything right'.


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 2, 2022)

equationgirl said:


> Also, see this article:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeh what they mean is she fought back legally.


----------



## bluescreen (Feb 2, 2022)

equationgirl said:


> Also, see this article:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A shocking story. And from that BBC article, also this:


> *Hertfordshire Police's professional standards department initially rejected Ms Farrell's complaint*. She then enlisted the help of solicitor Iain Gould, who specialises in claims against the police.



They couldn't see what they'd done wrong. 

And there is a solicitor (probably many more than one) who specialises in claims against the police, because it is such a regular thing.


----------



## equationgirl (Feb 2, 2022)

The solicitor's name is Ian Gould of DPP Law, n case anyone ever needs it in the future.


----------



## Serge Forward (Feb 2, 2022)

Might be an idea to have a thread for listing good briefs?


----------



## equationgirl (Feb 2, 2022)

Serge Forward said:


> Might be an idea to have a thread for listing good briefs?


I mean, sure, I think this guy is good.. But I have no first hand experience.

A legal resources thread, pinned in P&P is a great idea.


----------



## Lurdan (Feb 2, 2022)

One of the officers from Charing Cross Police Station who was sacked for gross misconduct has been identified.

Charing Cross police officer threatened to kill female colleague - The Times (archived)








> James McLoughlin-Goodchild, a constable at Charing Cross, was under investigation for sexual harassment of a female colleague when he threatened to stab her and two other officers if they came to arrest him. After a trial at Hendon magistrates’ court he was convicted of sending by public communication network an offensive, indecent, obscene or menacing message and was sacked by the Met in 2019.





> According to court reports, he said: “I will kill them, I will murder them if I see them, I know where they live and what cars they drive. If they come to my home and arrest me they are going to get stabbed. I will not go to prison alive.” (...)





> After his sacking he remained under investigation for a series of disturbing messages that were the subject of an Independent Office of Police Conduct inquiry.





> The Met has refused to name McLoughlin-Goodwin even though he was the subject of a public criminal conviction. When the behaviour of McLoughlin-Goodwin and PC B reached the disciplinary hearing in September, the independent chairman gave them anonymity due to concerns of the welfare of one of the officers.





> An IOPC press release said in September: “Allegations proven against former PC A included the bullying and harassment of a colleague and sending WhatsApp message or texts messages to other officers threatening to harm that person when a complaint was made about the bullying. It was also found that former PC A exchanged inappropriate text messages with former PC B during which comments were made about drug taking and derogatory remarks made about women, referencing domestic abuse and prostitution.”





> *Of 14 officers investigated at Charing Cross, nine are still serving and one who resigned has returned as a contractor.*


----------



## Chilli.s (Feb 2, 2022)

Filth is seeming to be becoming too lighter descriptor


----------



## existentialist (Feb 2, 2022)

Chilli.s said:


> Filth is seeming to be becoming too lighter descriptor


"Cunts" is not a permissible word in thread titles, sadly.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Feb 2, 2022)

existentialist said:


> "Cunts" is not a permissible word in thread titles, sadly.



and would cause confusion with the government who are a different bunch of cunts


----------



## Dystopiary (Feb 2, 2022)

Another faction of the bastards, Gwent, South Wales


----------



## GarveyLives (Feb 3, 2022)

GarveyLives said:


> This is the Metropolitan Police's former *PC Kashif Mahmood*, who used his uniform and patrol car to pretend to stop and search drug dealers so he could steal their money ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...






*This is former PC Shareen Kashif of the Metropolitan Police's Central East Command Unit ...*




*... on 31 January 2022, former PC Shareen Kashif was sentenced to two years’ imprisonment, suspended for 21 months, and ordered to complete 150 hours of unpaid work following her guilty plea at Southwark Crown Court in September 2021 to concealing criminal property.  Former PC Shareen Kashif had concealed money she knew had been illegally obtained by her husband, former PC Kashif Mahmood. * 

*When officers from the Metropolitan Police's Anti-Corruption Crime Command went to arrest former PC Kashif Mahmood in the middle of the night on 28 April 2020, former PC Shareen Kashif hid a box belonging to PC Kashif Mahmood with the stolen money inside.*






(Source: Metropolitan Police)​*
Former PC Shareen Kashif was dismissed on 2 December 2021.  When questioned following her arrest in July 2020, former PC Shareen Kashifadmitted that she knew what her husband had been doing, but had not reported him to police. The box containing stolen money that she hid has never been recovered, with police admitting they will never know how much was inside.*


----------



## GarveyLives (Feb 3, 2022)

On 2 February 2022, serving Lincolnshire Police officer, 23 year-old *PC Fraser McDowall* was _charged with raping a woman_ in Lincoln in the early hours of 16 October 2021 while off duty.

*PC Fraser McDowall* has been suspended from his duties and has been released on police bail.  He is due to appear at Lincoln Magistrates' Court on 10 March 2022.


----------



## equationgirl (Feb 3, 2022)

On Cressida Dick's future with the Met:









						London mayor puts Met commissioner Dame Cressida Dick on notice
					

Sadiq Khan's spokesperson said he told Dame Cressida Dick Londoners would not "put up with this".



					www.bbc.co.uk
				




There's mention of determining if 'Dick is the right person to lead the Met' in the article.


----------



## Chilli.s (Feb 3, 2022)

Always amazed by how these bent coppers get off so lightly, is there some parallel universe justice system that their job gets them into?


----------



## existentialist (Feb 3, 2022)

Chilli.s said:


> Always amazed by how these bent coppers get off so lightly, is there some parallel universe justice system that their job gets them into?


No, it's worse - it's the same justice system we're subject to, and which generally treats police evidence with more credulity than yours or mine.


----------



## Badgers (Feb 4, 2022)

> Cops at Charing Cross station called black officers “monkeys” and one had sex with an arrested woman, amid a “toxic” culture dating back to 2006, a former constable has alleged.





> At its worst, it puts uneducated and emotionally unintelligent people with a toolbox of weapons and powers that can change someone’s life forever.











						Excl: IOPC probing ex-cop’s shock claims that police had sex with suspect in custody
					

Cops at Charing Cross station called black officers “monkeys” and one had sex with an arrested woman, amid a “toxic” culture dating back to 2006, a former constable has alleged.




					www.londonworld.com


----------



## GarveyLives (Feb 4, 2022)

GarveyLives said:


> *"The Metropolitan police have denied the force is plagued by a culture of misogyny after an official report revealed shocking details of officers sharing messages about hitting and raping women, as well as the deaths of black babies and the Holocaust."*
> 
> Metropolitan police officers joked about raping women, police watchdog reveals
> 
> ...







Inevitably:

Met officer was *promoted* despite misconduct over sexist and racist messages






(Source: as stated in image)​
*"The officer was promoted from the rank of constable to sergeant despite being sanctioned for failing to report wrongdoing, the Met confirmed.*


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 4, 2022)

Badgers said:


> Excl: IOPC probing ex-cop’s shock claims that police had sex with suspect in custody
> 
> 
> Cops at Charing Cross station called black officers “monkeys” and one had sex with an arrested woman, amid a “toxic” culture dating back to 2006, a former constable has alleged.
> ...


Think you'll find the toxic culture dates back to 1829


----------



## Badgers (Feb 6, 2022)




----------



## seeformiles (Feb 6, 2022)

Apologies for poor photo of Sunday broadsheet but this is a very creepy story - esp. where a senior detective tells a victim of crime:
 “I am as determined in my pursuit of criminals as I am of beautiful women”


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Feb 10, 2022)

Another day and another of Cressida Dick's officers...









						Met Police officer asked teenage girls out, court hears
					

PC Adnan Arib, 45, is accused of two counts of misconduct in public office.



					www.bbc.co.uk
				




*A Met Police officer arranged to meet a 15-year-old girl in a park where he put his arm round her, a court has heard.*
PC Adnan Arib, 45, is accused of two counts of misconduct in public office, one in connection with the 15-year-old and another with a second girl aged 16.
The officer, based at Bethnal Green police station in east London, is alleged to have told one she was "very pretty" before inviting her out.


----------



## Dystopiary (Feb 10, 2022)

Met Police officers 'Tasered and pepper sprayed pregnant women' after arresting them

The Metropolitan Police has used force thousands of times on women who said they were pregnant or possibly pregnant following arrest. Officers even Tasered some women, as well as using dogs, spray and batons.

The statistics, obtained by ITV News were uncovered following a Freedom of Information request to nearly 20 different forces across the UK, with the Met recording the largest number of incidents of force used on self-described pregnant or possibly pregnant women by far.


----------



## seeformiles (Feb 10, 2022)

Cressida Dick to step down as Metropolitan Police chief
					

A recent report into racist and sexist officers in London was one of many controversies she faced.



					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## DaveCinzano (Feb 10, 2022)

seeformiles said:


> Cressida Dick to step down as Metropolitan Police chief
> 
> 
> A recent report into racist and sexist officers in London was one of many controversies she faced.
> ...


Just a shame that she's going to get minted from cushy non-exec seats on shonky 'security' firms


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Feb 11, 2022)

DaveCinzano said:


> Just a shame that she's going to get minted from cushy non-exec seats on shonky 'security' firms




And a seat in the Lords. Maybe she could choose Stockwell as her place to be Baroness of, just to grind the de Menezes family’s nose firmly in to the ground.


----------



## Chilli.s (Feb 11, 2022)

So Dick resigns.   Possibly a sign that as the rot runs so deep and filthy, to fix the broken force would require sacking everyone and making them reapply for their jobs with a proper stringent interview and selection process. 

She always struck me as someone who was covering up how bad it was, a safe pair of hands in the most disgusting way


----------



## bluescreen (Feb 11, 2022)

Not really a surprise but still shocking.









						150 Met officers faced domestic violence claims in the past two years
					

Almost 150 Metropolitan Police officers have been accused of domestic violence against their spouses or partners in the last two years, an Evening Standard investigation has revealed.




					www.standard.co.uk
				






> A Freedom of Information request found 129 male officers and 18 female officers had faced domestic abuse allegations — but just eight per cent were charged. This amounts to more than one woman a week coming forward in London to report that their husband or partner, a serving officer in the Met, has been seriously abusing them.
> 
> Only 11 of the 129 accused male officers were charged and just one of the female officers. None of the remaining officers were cautioned.


----------



## Dogsauce (Feb 11, 2022)

Chilli.s said:


> So Dick resigns.   Possibly a sign that as the rot runs so deep and filthy, to fix the broken force would require sacking everyone and making them reapply for their jobs with a proper stringent interview and selection process.


I quite like how the US managed to weed out a lot of the cranky far right coppers using vaccine mandates. No jab, no job. I bet their force is measurably less racist as a result. I don’t know what equivalent would work here.


----------



## GarveyLives (Feb 11, 2022)

48-year-old Metropolitan Police *Sergeant George Panayi*, part of the Metropolitan Police's East Area Command Unit, will be stripped of his rank after he blamed his 'Mediterranean Greek background' for his 'entirely unprofessional' behaviour when _he kissed and pinched the cheek of a female junior officer_.

*Sergeant George Panayi* was today found guilty of misconduct after he was accused of _kissing and pinching the cheek of the female officer - without her consent - while on duty_.
He was _also accused of opening the door to a lavatory knowing the female officer was inside_.

*Sergeant George Panayi* _avoided dismissal_ but should face a reduction in rank after three allegations against him were proven to be misconduct, the disciplinary panel ruled. 

*Sergeant George Panayi* had told the hearing his behaviour could be partly attributed to his 'Mediterranean Greek background'.

He said it was not uncommon for him to kiss colleagues on the cheek when congratulating them, or when having "a bit of fun" with them.

He said: _"I am quite a touchy person when it comes to showing some kind of feeling or emotion."_

Met Police sergeant who kissed female officer and pinched her cheeks *keeps his job*







(Source: as stated in image)

*Don't we all have an "occasional bad 'un"?*​


----------



## Badgers (Feb 12, 2022)

> Shocking footage appears to show a police officer running up and kicking a teenage boy in the head after he was wrestled to the ground during an arrest.
> 
> The video shows cops wrestling with a teenager on the ground on Wednesday evening when a man, identified as a police officer by an eyewitness, runs up and directs a kick at him.











						Police officer filmed 'kicking' teen boy in head 'like a football' near bus stop
					

A witness said the officer 'came out of nowhere' and kicked the youth who was on the ground wrestling with police at a bus station in Ashton-under-Lyne




					www.mirror.co.uk


----------



## teqniq (Feb 12, 2022)

Fucksake:


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Feb 12, 2022)

teqniq said:


> Fucksake:



Cunt.


----------



## existentialist (Feb 12, 2022)

teqniq said:


> Fucksake:



I still recall my dad saying to me, when I was a kid, "Have as little to do with the police as you can possibly manage."

Wise words, and ones I continue to live by. This kind of video is an example of exactly why, and I have a few personal encounters which bear it out as well.


----------



## GarveyLives (Feb 13, 2022)

_Hundreds_ of UK police _kept jobs_ after sickening social media abuses






*"openDemocracy’s investigation now reveals that abusive messages are a widespread issue among police forces across the UK"*​


----------



## equationgirl (Feb 14, 2022)

Shocked I tell you, shocked.... whoever would have thought culture is endemic


----------



## Dystopiary (Feb 14, 2022)

Reading that piece linked to by GarveyLives last night, I clicked on a "related story" and it's written by someone who grew up with an abusive step-father, who was a senior detective with the Met. She talks about how he used that fact to terrorise his family with impunity. 

I survived abuse by a serving police officer, and I know where impunity leads 



> [W]hat is it about the police that attracts violent men, and allows that violence to go unchecked? This is an existential question for policing as an institution: who it recruits, how it recruits and the internal culture it breeds.


----------



## GarveyLives (Feb 14, 2022)

Meet 43 year-old *James Land* who has worked as a Police Community Support Officer for Derbyshire Constabulary since 2007, including in their  Cyber Crime Unit ...






(Source: as stated in image)​
*... Police Community Support Officer James Land has been charged with three counts of making indecent images (including of children), one count of possessing extreme images and six counts of voyeurism.  He is due to appear before Chesterfield Magistrates' Court on 14 March 2022, and has been suspended from his role as a Police Community Support Officer.*


----------



## Sprocket. (Feb 16, 2022)

Just seen this.

PC William Sampson: Officer accused of baton assault found dead PC William Sampson: Officer accused of baton assault found dead


----------



## GarveyLives (Feb 16, 2022)

GarveyLives said:


> *PC Ryan Connolly*, who worked for Merseyside Police, _took selfies at a murder scene where a teenager had been stabbed to death_ and _sent ‘deplorable’ racist, homophobic and offensive images via WhatsApp_, as well as _taking photographs of mentally ill people being sectioned, someone who had slit their wrists and at least two men in hospital_, resigned in November prior to a disciplinary hearing taking place:
> 
> Police officer _took selfies at murder scene_ and _sent racist WhatsApp images_






Yesterday, former *PC Ryan Connolly* of Merseyside Police appeared at Manchester Magistrates Court to face charges of misconduct in public office ...






(Source: as stated in image)






(Source: as stated in image)​
*... former PC Ryan Connolly has been bailed to appear at Manchester Crown Court tomorrow.  He is accused of taking photos of himself at the scene where a teenager had been stabbed to death, and is also accused of using his mobile phone to take photos of police documents and a number of individuals who police were dealing with.*


----------



## GarveyLives (Feb 17, 2022)

GarveyLives said:


> At Southwark Crown Court earlier today, a serving Metropolitan Police officer, 44-year old *PC Adnan Arib*, who is accused of arranging to meet two girls, and asking one to lie in an interview, denied _two charges of misconduct in a public office_.
> 
> *PC Adnan Arib*, of Harts Lane, Barking, who is based at the Central East Command Unit, allegedly questioned a 15-year-old without a parent present and told her to lie about questions regarding a theft, _before arranging to meet her out of work_.   He also allegedly _invited a 16-year-old girl out_ and messaged her for non-policing purposes for two months.  _He met both children during the course of his duties_.
> 
> ...







> _"A *Metropolitan Police* officer has been found *guilty* of *inappropriate behaviour towards two girls under the age of 18*.
> 
> *PC Adnan Arib*, 45, was found guilty today (16 February 2022) of two charges of misconduct in public office at Southwark Crown Court.
> 
> ...



Source: The Crown Prosecution Service, 16 February 2022






(Source: as stated in image)​
*During his trial, PC Adnan Arib told Southwark Crown Court he had only wanted to give "careers advice", and said he believed offering careers guidance to the two girls was part of his wider policing duties.*


----------



## hitmouse (Feb 17, 2022)

equationgirl said:


> I mean, sure, I think this guy is good.. But I have no first hand experience.
> 
> A legal resources thread, pinned in P&P is a great idea.


Network for Police Monitoring have a list of recommended solicitors here:








						Solicitors - Netpol
					

Netpol operates a Protest Solicitors List enabling campaigners to find a good recommendation for a solicitor. It is based on the pooled experience of many activists over many years, and all of the solicitors are graded by an experienced panel. Send your feedback and recommendations to...




					netpol.org
				




For barristers I would tend to say that you want Garden Court, but then legal stuff is tricky and iirc your solicitor hires your barrister, so if you get a decent solicitor in the first place then they'll hopefully either get you Garden Court or have a good reason for doing otherwise? You may need to push back a bit if they say you don't need a barrister and they reckon a solicitor advocate will do the job instead.


----------



## Serge Forward (Feb 17, 2022)

Yeah, equationgirl and I were looking at that. We we're thinking it might be problematic listing "good" legal firms on here as we wouldn't want to be recommending (or back door advertising) firms we'd had no dealings with. But a sticky thread with links to things like the netpol list (and any comments from those who've had dealings with them), green and black cross, etc, might be good.


----------



## equationgirl (Feb 17, 2022)

Yeah I need to pull my finger out and work on this.


----------



## Badgers (Feb 18, 2022)

Hertfordshire Police officers sacked over explicit photos
					

Photos were taken of a woman in a police car and in her home while PC Crompton was on duty.



					www.bbc.com


----------



## seeformiles (Feb 18, 2022)

GarveyLives said:


> Source: The Crown Prosecution Service, 16 February 2022
> 
> 
> 
> ...



“Careers guidance” eh? I’ve never heard it called that before 🙄


----------



## seeformiles (Feb 22, 2022)

Leeds police officer charged with child sex offences
					

PC Alan Dudzinki will appear at Leeds Magistrates' Court next week




					www.leeds-live.co.uk


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 22, 2022)

seeformiles said:


> Leeds police officer charged with child sex offences
> 
> 
> PC Alan Dudzinki will appear at Leeds Magistrates' Court next week
> ...


Someone that age, there's only one reason he joined the force


----------



## two sheds (Feb 22, 2022)

He's been suspended so that's ok now.


----------



## GarveyLives (Feb 23, 2022)

_*‘Record number’*_ of Met Police officers accused of _sexual offences_ last year







(Source: as stated in image)

*"I'm a record breaker !"*​


----------



## GarveyLives (Feb 25, 2022)

GarveyLives said:


> 48-year-old Metropolitan Police *Sergeant George Panayi*, part of the Metropolitan Police's East Area Command Unit, will be stripped of his rank after he blamed his 'Mediterranean Greek background' for his 'entirely unprofessional' behaviour when _he kissed and pinched the cheek of a female junior officer_.
> 
> *Sergeant George Panayi* was today found guilty of misconduct after he was accused of _kissing and pinching the cheek of the female officer - without her consent - while on duty_.
> He was _also accused of opening the door to a lavatory knowing the female officer was inside_.
> ...



A Metropolitan Police misconduct hearing has now determined that the actions of *Sergeant George Panayi* were misconduct, but _not_ judged to be gross misconduct which would warrant a dismissal.  Therefore, *Sergeant George Panayi*, who was _already on a final written warning_, has instead had his rank reduced.


----------



## GarveyLives (Feb 25, 2022)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Charged with rape, remanded in custody
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yesterday, the Metropolitan Police's *PC Adam Zaman*, who was charged with  raping a woman while off-duty in October 2020, had his _case dismissed at The Royal Courts of Justice_.

The prosecutor told the court: "After undertaking an objective review of all of the evidence the prosecution has taken the decision to offer no further evidence in this case."

She said there were matters of "significant concern" that when "objectively assessed" alongside representations from *PC Adam Zaman* meant _there was no longer a "realistic" prospect of conviction_.

She explained _the decision had been made at the "highest levels"_.






(Source: as stated in image)

*The complainant has been consulted about the decision, and has also been informed of her right to have the case reviewed.*​


----------



## GarveyLives (Feb 28, 2022)

The Metropolitan Police's *PC Tristan Downing* of their Central North Basic Command Unit has pleaded guilty to _soliciting a prostitute_ in the early hours of _14 January 2022_:

Serving Met police officer convicted of soliciting a prostitute in Edmonton






*“He (PC Tristan Downing) was caught as the result of a proactive operation targeting those who exploit sex workers"*​


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 1, 2022)

They even hate birds:








						Dorset police’s shiny HQ could pose ‘lethal threat’ to birds, says council
					

Wool parish councillors say proposed building would threaten lives of house martin and swift colonies




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## Dystopiary (Mar 1, 2022)

What a creep, such a nasty thing to do. *

Crimestoppers: PC 'made false claims' about student 


> *A police officer made false claims to Crimestoppers that a student was in a drugs gang after she rejected his advances, a jury has been told.*





> Crimestoppers hotline received an anonymous call claiming the student was storing a handgun at her home and that she and a friend were planning to shoot another man in a drugs feud.
> The court heard how around 20 armed officers had raided her home as a result, handcuffing her housemate and placing him in a police van as they searched the premises.





> A few months later in May 2020, Crimestoppers received another tip off - this time claiming the student had a gun and drugs buried in her garden. Officers called to the student's house as she was studying for her exams - again nothing was found.
> He was responsible for eight anonymous reports to Crimestoppers. The content of each report was false and untrue. The making of these reports had serious repercussions to those affected.



*If found guilty caviat of course 😒


----------



## two sheds (Mar 1, 2022)

that's a way you could get someone shot  in the US that's a way you _would _get someone shot.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 1, 2022)

two sheds said:


> that's a way you could get someone shot  in the US that's a way you _would _get someone shot.


Isn’t it called SWATing?


----------



## Dystopiary (Mar 3, 2022)

Police in half of UK forces are under investigation for abusing powers for sexual gain​ 
The police watchdog is looking into complaints against 31 officers across the country. One abuse survivor who waived her right to anonymity told Sky News that victims were 'still frightened to come forward and go through what I had to go through'. 

Police in half of UK forces are under investigation for abusing powers for sexual gain


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 3, 2022)

Dystopiary said:


> Police in half of UK forces are under investigation for abusing powers for sexual gain​
> The police watchdog is looking into complaints against 31 officers across the country. One abuse survivor who waived her right to anonymity told Sky News that victims were 'still frightened to come forward and go through what I had to go through'.
> 
> Police in half of UK forces are under investigation for abusing powers for sexual gain


31 officers. and the rest are all kosher. #tipofthefuckingiceberg


----------



## Dystopiary (Mar 3, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> 31 officers. and the rest are all kosher. #tipofthefuckingiceberg


Yeah right. The woman who waived her right to anonymity said "I don't think 31 is anywhere near the amount of people who should have their complaints investigated. I think victims are still frightened to come forward and go through what I had to go through."
Yes, I wonder. Plus if there're any complaints that haven't been investigated.
And, these are just ones _currently_ being investigated.
Hope more people start to realise that this is a job that obviously seems to attract certain kinds of people...


----------



## Dystopiary (Mar 3, 2022)

dp


----------



## Dystopiary (Mar 3, 2022)

tp


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 4, 2022)

Police sergeant guilty of dragging woman off sofa and raping her
					

A jury heard Lister dragged the woman to the floor and raped her in 2016




					www.leeds-live.co.uk


----------



## bluescreen (Mar 4, 2022)

Wow. Just wow.
How many police misconduct hearings are held in secret unnecessarily? Katie French describes one such case, which stinks - and asks how many more.









						Sacked policeman who tried to stop Gazette from publishing his name ‘acted improperly’
					

A SACKED policeman ‘acted improperly’ by claiming an anonymity order had been put in place to stop his name and details about his misconduct…




					www.basingstokegazette.co.uk
				




Her (long) twitter thread here instead if you aren't running an adblocker:


ETA: Her thread has more detail than the Basingstoke Gazette story, which is written by someone else.


----------



## two sheds (Mar 4, 2022)

Am running several adblockers and it loaded ok for me. Worth reading.


----------



## bluescreen (Mar 4, 2022)

two sheds said:


> Am running several adblockers and it loaded ok for me. Worth reading.


Well worth reading Katie French's twitter thread too, for her angle on it - she's the original reporter but not the one who wrote the article in the Basingstoke Gazette.


----------



## GarveyLives (Mar 4, 2022)

GarveyLives said:


> West Yorkshire Police have today issued the following statement:
> 
> _"A West Yorkshire Police Officer has been charged with *one count of rape and one count of sexual assault*.
> 
> ...




*Sergeant Ben Lister* of West Yorkshire Police has now been found guilty of rape and sexual assault after a retrial at Bradford Crown Court.  *Sergeant Ben Lister* impregnated his victim.  He has been sentenced to 10 years' imprisonment.






(Source: as stated in image)​
*Judge Jonathan Rose:   'The consequences will extend for many, many years and there are difficulties yet to come when the child asks 'who is my daddy?'*
*
He added: 'You were a police officer. That carries with it a requirement that you behave in an upright, decent and proper manner at all times, whether on or off duty.
*
*'Every woman of any age is entitled to go out and enjoy themselves and to do so knowing they will be safe throughout the evening and when they return to the comfort of a home.'*


----------



## GarveyLives (Mar 4, 2022)

25 year-old *Jack Mallinson* from Wakefield,  a trainee solicitor and _special police constable_ with West Yorkshire Police, has admitted to _posting online messages fantasising about abusing children and possessing thousands of child sexual abuse images_.

National Crime Agency  Officers found _3,710 indecent images of children_ on *Jack Mallinson's* mobile phone in categories A-C (A being the most severe) and _14 extreme pornographic bestiality images_ on his gaming laptop.

*Jack Mallinson* was charged with_ five counts of making and possessing indecent images and one count of publishing obscene posts_, and pleaded guilty to all the charges at Leeds Magistrates’ Court.






*Jack Mallinson will be sentenced on 30 March 2022.*​


----------



## Dystopiary (Mar 4, 2022)

Orang Utan said:


> Police sergeant guilty of dragging woman off sofa and raping her
> 
> 
> A jury heard Lister dragged the woman to the floor and raped her in 2016
> ...





Spoiler: Spoiler cos rape-related stuff






> The jury heard how the next morning Lister messaged the woman and even lied to her when she asked whether they had slept together. She went on to have his baby.
> 
> Lister told her they "did some stuff" but "didn't go that far".



So on top of what he done to her in the first place, by pretending that he didn't rape her, he potentially denied her a chance to find out as soon as possible that she could be pregnant. That makes his filthy behaviour even worse.


----------



## Dystopiary (Mar 5, 2022)

Some of the description in this article is quite heavy going to read, just thought I should put a warning there. 
At the same time, I think it's really good that all this shit's getting a light shone on it.

Greater Manchester police (GMP) have paid out £8,000 to a woman who reported being drugged and raped, only to be pressed into dropping the case without a proper investigation “because nothing will come of it”. 

Manchester police pay £8,000 to woman urged to drop rape claim


----------



## GarveyLives (Mar 8, 2022)

Serving Metropolitan Police Community Support Officer *PCSO Mohammed Zaman*, who is attached to the Metropolitan Police's West Area Command Unit, has been found guilty of _intimidating a witness in a harassment case_ following a trial at Willesden Magistrates’ Court.

On 24 March 2021, *PCSO Mohammed Zaman* was off duty when he met _a woman, who at the time was a *victim* in a harassment case_.

He spoke to her and used words that intimidated her, saying that _he and his friends knew where she lived_.

*PCSO Mohammed Zaman* will be sentenced at Willesden Magistrates’ Court on 8 April 2022.


----------



## izz (Mar 11, 2022)

Rush to recruit police officers risks hiring racists and criminals, warns watchdog​








						Rush to recruit police officers risks hiring racists and criminals, warns watchdog
					

Chief inspector of constabulary says England and Wales police must confront major problems to ‘rebuild public trust’




					www.theguardian.com
				




made oi larf


----------



## two sheds (Mar 11, 2022)

Well this has made me want to punch the fucker repeatedly in the face


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Mar 15, 2022)

Just foul 









						Black schoolgirl strip searched by police while on her period
					

A safeguarding review found that ‘racism (whether deliberate or not) was likely to have been an influencing factor’.




					www.standard.co.uk


----------



## teqniq (Mar 15, 2022)

Thread here, Jesus H Christ.  I see Fozzie Bear beat me to it


----------



## GarveyLives (Mar 15, 2022)

Black schoolgirl, _15_, from Hackney 'traumatised' after _strip search by police while on her period_







(Source: as stated in image)​*"The girl's intimate body parts were exposed during the incident and the search took place without an Appropriate Adult present and without notifying the girl's parent."*


----------



## Dystopiary (Mar 15, 2022)

BBC report - "Met Police apologises"
I don't think a week ever goes by without "Met police apologises."


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 15, 2022)

Dystopiary said:


> BBC report - "Met Police apologises"
> I don't think a week ever goes by without "Met police apologises."


At least twice a week


----------



## Dystopiary (Mar 15, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> At least twice a week


I was wondering that.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Mar 15, 2022)

Fozzie Bear said:


> Just foul
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Note it's a 'conduct investigation' not locking people up and charging them with sexual assault of a minor. The teachers involved have also fucked up badly enough that they should be barred from the profession. That child was in their care and they failed her utterly.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Mar 15, 2022)

And for fuck's sake GarveyLives can we please retire that picture of Killer Dick and her stupid fucking gong? And the whole practice of just C&P'ing stuff in GIGA FONT. Especially when it's just a link that's already been posted twice.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 16, 2022)

SpookyFrank said:


> And for fuck's sake GarveyLives can we please retire that picture of Killer Dick and her stupid fucking gong? And the whole practice of just C&P'ing stuff in GIGA FONT. Especially when it's just a link that's already been posted twice.


I quite like it!


----------



## Dystopiary (Mar 16, 2022)

That copper in South Wales who kept falsely reporting a woman to Crimestoppers, which led to her home being raided by armed police, has been found guilty. 
South Wales Police officer guilty of falsely accusing student



> PC Abubakar Masum made calls to Crimestoppers about a 23-year-old student between March and July 2020.
> He accused her of drug dealing, storing a gun and killing an Albanian gangster before dumping the body in the sea.
> Cardiff Crown Court heard PC Masum developed an "obsession" with the woman after they met at a nightclub.





> The judge called for a restraining order to be placed on the officer to stop him contacting the woman involved.
> He will be sentenced at a later date.


----------



## seeformiles (Mar 17, 2022)

Met police officer David Carrick charged with further rapes
					

David Carrick is accused of a total of 41 crimes against 11 women between 2003 and 2020.



					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## GarveyLives (Mar 17, 2022)

Is _anyone_ surprised?



> _"*Eight out of ten police employees accused of domestic abuse are still working*, an investigation by The Bureau of Investigative Journalism and ITV has found ..."_



Police officers accused of abuse avoid convictions _and_ keep their jobs


----------



## bluescreen (Mar 17, 2022)

GarveyLives said:


> Is _anyone_ surprised?
> 
> 
> 
> Police officers accused of abuse avoid convictions _and_ keep their jobs


Not surprised.
And relieved to be spared the ritual repeated Dick pic. Thanks for that restraint.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 17, 2022)

Maybe the Police Force should do a P&O and just sack the lot in one go.
and then get them to reapply to a panel of ordinary people who’ve been fucked over by cops previously


----------



## GarveyLives (Mar 22, 2022)

> _"Reporter Cara McGoogan investigates shocking claims of *bullying, sexual harassment and violence within the ranks of the police towards female officers*.
> 
> When the revelations about toxic behaviour at Charing Cross Police Station emerged, including WhatsApp messages boasting of graphic sexual violence against female police, officers up and down the country would have been deleting their messaging history. So says an ex-officer who has spoken to Cara McGoogan: “There’ll be a lot of people worried about the information they’ve shared.” ..."_






More information: 

Bad Apples, BBC Radio Four, 22 March 2022


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Mar 22, 2022)

Thanks GarveyLives Cara McGoogan did a great podcast on Spycops also. Will check that out.


----------



## seeformiles (Mar 26, 2022)

So wearing a coat while black is grounds for stop and search 🤔









						Black man 'not dressed for climate' searched by Met police
					

Officers are heard in footage saying it was "odd" the man was wearing a coat in warm weather.



					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## Elpenor (Mar 26, 2022)

Perhaps they will also start questioning those posh kids who walk around in shorts and flip flops when it’s cold. But perhaps not


----------



## JimW (Mar 26, 2022)

Elpenor said:


> Perhaps they will also start questioning those posh kids who walk around in shorts and flip flops when it’s cold. But perhaps not


Northumberland plod can't have time for anything else.


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Mar 26, 2022)

seeformiles said:


> So wearing a coat while black is grounds for stop and search 🤔
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cunts gonna cunt.


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Mar 28, 2022)

Elephant and Castle cops have strong views on appropriate dress for children too.


----------



## GarveyLives (Mar 30, 2022)

Meet 53 year-old *Rachel Beale* who worked as an 'offender manager' in Wiltshire Police’s Management of Sexual or Violent Offenders ...






(Source: as stated in image) ​
*... earlier today, Rachel Beale was sentenced to six months' imprisonment at Bristol Crown Court having previously pleaded guilty to one charge of misconduct in a public office, after being caught having sex with a convicted rapist, Marc Few, that she was 'supervising'.   Rachel Beale used her Keyworker status during the Covid-19 pandemic lockdowns to make hotel bookings knowing they were not for law enforcement purposes.  Rachel Beale  also allowed rapist Marc Few to smoke cannabis at her home in the village of Kencot, Oxfordshire. The offences were committed between February and September 2020.  Rachel Beale's partner Jason Elliott became suspicious when he woke one morning to find her missing, a court was told.

Prosecutor James Haskell said: 'He went to an address where he knew rapist Marc Few was staying and caught him naked in bed with Rachel Beale on top of him in a nightdress.*


----------



## GarveyLives (Mar 30, 2022)

seeformiles said:


> So wearing a coat while black is grounds for stop and search 🤔
> 
> 
> 
> ...








> _"A Black man says he feels “targeted” by police after being stopped and searched on two occasions just six days apart for no apparent reason ..."_



Black man stopped and searched for wearing a coat "cornered" by three police cars a week later in Croydon






(Source: as stated in image)​
*Eric Taylor said: “I'm scared to go out. Now I feel like cutting my hair or changing my looks when I'm going out. It's crazy. I don't even know how it happened to me again, just right now again. I'm scared now, I don't know. Yesterday the whole night I was shaking the whole time.”*


----------



## GarveyLives (Mar 30, 2022)

Lurdan said:


> Have we had this one ? (Bit hard to keep up)
> 
> *Police officer appears in court over alleged inappropriate relationships with women* - Sky News
> 
> ...













(Source: as stated in image)​
*Earlier today, at Reading Crown Court the apparently camera-shy former PC Oliver Perry-Smith, of Denman Drive, Newbury, Berkshire, who had been based at Newbury police station, admitted three counts of misconduct in a public office as well as two counts of misusing a police computer, all of which took place between September 2014 and November 2019, during which period former PC Oliver Perry-Smith engaged or attempted to engage in sexual relationships with female members of the public while on duty ... despite earlier previously any wrongdoing whilst employed by Thames Valley Police.  *

*He will be sentenced on 29 April 2022.*


----------



## GarveyLives (Mar 31, 2022)

Meet former Wiltshire Police officer, 44 year-old *PC Darren Thorn*, who worked as a response officer in Swindon until he was dismissed for gross misconduct in December 2021 ...






(Source: as stated in image)​
*... on 29 March 2022,  former PC Darren Thorn, was sentenced to nine months' imprisonment  after previously pleading guilty to corruption, computer misuse and misconduct in a public office. The charges centred on an inappropriate sexual relationship that former PC Darren Thorn, who is married, started with a vulnerable woman he met while on duty. A few months after he first met her as part of his duty, he accessed the police database to find her phone number and made the first unauthorised contact with her.  Shortly afterwards, the two became a couple until 2018, when she suffered a miscarriage and the relationship ended. *


----------



## muscovyduck (Mar 31, 2022)

GarveyLives said:


> *Shortly afterwards, the two became a couple until 2018, when she suffered a miscarriage and the relationship ended. *​



ime relationships (in particular 'relationships' like this) don't end _because_ of the miscarriage, they end either because the miscarriage causes an escalation in abusive behaviour or because before the miscarriage the woman had been trapped by the pregnancy.


----------



## ddraig (Mar 31, 2022)

Gwent Police: Officers' misconduct hearing to be held in private
					

The hearing's chairman decides to ban press and public and will only release a brief summary after.



					www.bbc.co.uk
				




*Misconduct proceedings probing the behaviour of three senior police officers are to be held in private.*
Acting assistant chief constable Marc Budden, Det Ch Supt Mark Warrender and Chf Insp Paul Staniforth, all of Gwent Police, face the hearing next month.

Hearing chairman John Bassett decided to ban the press and public and will release only a brief summary after the decision has been made.
The move has been criticised by two Members of the Senedd (MS).
They said it was important the public had confidence in the police following Sarah Everard's murder by a serving police officer and problems with misogyny, discrimination, bullying and harassment in the Metropolitan Police.


----------



## GarveyLives (Mar 31, 2022)

This is 25 year-old *Jordan Walker-Brown*, who fell from a wall after being hit with a Taser device in Haringey, north London, during an incident on 4 May 2020 when he ran away from the police because he was carrying a small amount of cannabis.  As a result, he was left paralysed from the chest down and has been told by doctors he will never walk again.  Mr Walker-Brown has told his family that he was handcuffed as he lay on the concrete and that officers were trying to make him stand up as he complained that he couldn't feel his legs or body.






(Source: as stated in image)






(Source: as stated in image)​
*A currently anonymous serving Metropolitan Police constable, who was therefore under the ultimate command of Dame Cressida Dick at the time of the incident, will be charged with assault causing grievous bodily harm and will appear appear at Westminster magistrates court on 19 April 2022.*


----------



## bluescreen (Mar 31, 2022)

Well, this is utterly shit









						Rotherham: Grooming gang detective cleared of misconduct
					

In total 47 officers were investigated over the handling of claims of child sex abuse in Rotherham.



					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 31, 2022)

GarveyLives said:


> This is 25 year-old *Jordan Walker-Brown*, who fell from a wall after being hit with a Taser device in Haringey, north London, during an incident on 4 May 2020 when he ran away from the police because he was carrying a small amount of cannabis.  As a result, he was left paralysed from the chest down and has been told by doctors he will never walk again.  Mr Walker-Brown has told his family that he was handcuffed as he lay on the concrete and that officers were trying to make him stand up as he complained that he couldn't feel his legs or body.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can we pls retire the picture of the nefandous dick?


----------



## Elpenor (Mar 31, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> Can we pls retire the picture of the nefandous dick?


I don’t see what the other chief constables have done to not deserve their pictures on this thread


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 31, 2022)

Elpenor said:


> I don’t see what the other chief constables have done to not deserve their pictures on this thread


I don't see what we've done to have chief cunts pictures on this thread


----------



## seeformiles (Apr 1, 2022)

*Click on this at your own risk**

 Features a PCSO using what one wit described as “an illegal chokehold” on himself in a London park. The sap must indeed be rising…


----------



## GarveyLives (Apr 1, 2022)

A Metropolitan Police officer will appear in court this morning charged with five offences.

*PC Swaleh Chaudhry* will appear in custody at Wimbledon Magistrates’ Court on Friday 1 April 2022 charged with:

_one count of voyeurism;_
_one count of possession of extreme pornography;_
_three counts of making an indecent image of a child._
He was arrested at an address in Wandsworth on the afternoon of Wednesday 30 March 2022.

*PC Swaleh Chaudhry*, who is attached to the Metropolitan Police's Taskforce, was off duty at the time of his arrest.






(Source: as stated in image)

*PC Swaleh Chaudhry has been suspended.*​


----------



## existentialist (Apr 1, 2022)

GarveyLives said:


> A Metropolitan Police officer will appear in court this morning charged with five offences.
> 
> *PC Swaleh Chaudhry* will appear in custody at Wimbledon Magistrates’ Court on Friday 1 April 2022 charged with:
> 
> ...


Please, GarveyLives, lose the unsolicited Dick pics...


----------



## teqniq (Apr 1, 2022)

She's not even in charge anymore FFS.


----------



## Dystopiary (Apr 1, 2022)

There'll be more "sorry"s from the Met. Wish I was up to doing a proper count.


----------



## existentialist (Apr 1, 2022)

Dystopiary said:


> There'll be more "sorry"s from the Met. Wish I was up to doing a proper count.


"Proper counts" are very much the Met's job....


----------



## bluescreen (Apr 1, 2022)

existentialist said:


> "Proper counts" are very much the Met's job....


Yep. No zeroes in that ^


----------



## GarveyLives (Apr 4, 2022)

Serving Metropolitan Police officer, *PC Joseph Demir*, who is attached to the North West Basic Command Unit, has been charged by post with _sexually assaulting a colleague while on duty_.   *PC Joseph Demir* is due to appear at Willesden Magistrates’ Court on Tuesday 5 April 2022.

The incident is alleged to have happened on _10 March 2020_ when *PC Joseph Demir* was a student officer at Hendon Training School. The offence was reported on 1 July 2020.

*PC Joseph Demir* has been placed on restricted duties.  A misconduct hearing will take place once criminal proceedings have concluded.






(Source: as stated in image)

*What a legacy she will leave.*​


----------



## jakethesnake (Apr 4, 2022)

Retired but still...Ex-Met police officer paid girl to pose naked


----------



## Dystopiary (Apr 4, 2022)

jakethesnake said:


> Retired but still...Ex-Met police officer paid girl to pose naked


Poor girl.  Horrible bastard.


----------



## GarveyLives (Apr 5, 2022)

Meet former Metropolitan Police *Sergeant Paul Storey* ...




*... former Metropolitan Police Sergeant Paul Storey has now been found by a misconduct panel to have raped two women.  He grabbed grabbed one of the women by the throat, dragged her down the stairs and threw her onto a table. One evening, he raped her.  He assaulted the second woman several times, including by hitting her around the head with a whisky bottle. Later, he raped her.*
*
The assaults occurred between 2012 and 2017.  On 28 November 2018, Essex Police, to whom the crimes were reported, provided the Crown Prosecution Service with a file of evidence.

In March 2020, the Crown Prosecution Service made a final decision not to charge the officer because of insufficent evidence.

The Metropolitan Police, which had been aware of the allegations since 2017, waited a further nine months before its Directorate of Professional Standards concluded there was a case to answer for gross misconduct.
*
*Former Sergeant Paul Storey resigned and left the Metropolitan Police in May 2021.*






(Source: as stated in image)​
*“I have 44,000 people working in the Met. Sadly, some of them are abused at home, for example, and sadly, on occasion, I have a bad ’un”*

*- Outgoing Metropolitan Police Commissioner, Dame Cressida Dick CBE QPM, speaking at the Women’s Institute, Tuesday 8 July 2021 ... the day on which one of her other officers pleaded guilty to murder, rape and kidnap.*


----------



## GarveyLives (Apr 6, 2022)

GarveyLives said:


> A Metropolitan Police officer will appear in court this morning charged with five offences.
> 
> *PC Swaleh Chaudhry* will appear in custody at Wimbledon Magistrates’ Court on Friday 1 April 2022 charged with:
> 
> ...






On 1 April 2022, *PC Swaleh Chaudhry* appeared in custody at Wimbledon Magistrates’ Court where he _pleaded guilty_ to:

_- one count of voyeurism;

- one count of possession of extreme pornography;

- three counts of making an indecent image of a child._




​*'Bad apple' PC Swaleh Chaudhry will appear in custody at Kingston Crown Court on a date yet to be confirmed for sentencing. Misconduct proceedings will take place as soon as possible.*


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 6, 2022)

GarveyLives said:


> On 1 April 2022, *PC Swaleh Chaudhry* appeared in custody at Wimbledon Magistrates’ Court where he _pleaded guilty_ to:
> 
> _- one count of voyeurism;
> 
> ...


I think you're going to overdo the bad apple picture just as you overdid the Cressida dick picture


----------



## GarveyLives (Apr 6, 2022)

seeformiles said:


> *Click on this at your own risk**
> 
> Features a PCSO using what one wit described as “an illegal chokehold” on himself in a London park. The sap must indeed be rising…







On 1 April 2022, the Metropolitan Police’s Roads and Transport Policing Command's *Police Community Support Officer Kevin Phillips*, a 56 year-old married father-of-two of  Milton Road, Croydon, appeared before Croydon Magistrates’ Court where he _pleaded guilty to outraging public decency_ after he was filmed by a member of the public masturbating in public after he took a break from his shift on 30 March 2022 at Dog Kennel Hill park in East Dulwich.   The footage showed *Police Community Support Officer Kevin Phillips* in uniform looking at his phone and masturbating while sitting on a bench in broad daylight.




*'Bad apple' Police Community Support Officer Kevin Phillips admitted the offence when questioned, and blamed his behaviour on 'stress' and 'a medical condition'.  

Police Community Support Officer Kevin Phillips was released on bail on the condition he does not enter a park or recreation ground in England or Wales, pending sentencing at Croydon Crown Court on a date to be fixed, and has been suspended from duty.*


----------



## GarveyLives (Apr 7, 2022)

On 5 April 2022, serving Greater Manchester Police officer, 42 year-old *Ernesto Ceraldi* of Darwen, appeared before Blackburn Magistrates' Court charged with _raping a woman_ in Edenfield, Lancashire, on 1 April 2022.

No pleas were entered and *Ernesto Ceraldi* was remanded  in custody until 4 May 2022, when he will appear before Burnley Crown Court.


----------



## seeformiles (Apr 7, 2022)

GarveyLives said:


> On 1 April 2022, the Metropolitan Police’s Roads and Transport Policing Command's *Police Community Support Officer Kevin Phillips*, a 56 year-old married father-of-two of  Milton Road, Croydon, appeared before Croydon Magistrates’ Court where he _pleaded guilty to outraging public decency_ after he was filmed by a member of the public masturbating in public after he took a break from his shift on 30 March 2022 at Dog Kennel Hill park in East Dulwich.   The footage showed *Police Community Support Officer Kevin Phillips* in uniform looking at his phone and masturbating while sitting on a bench in broad daylight.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Odd how any behaviour can be medicalised these days 🙄


----------



## teqniq (Apr 9, 2022)

Irredeemable:









						Wayne Couzens' Met unit celebrate George Floyd's murder in sick racist messages
					

A message shared by ex-officers from Wayne Couzens' elite unit celebrated the 2020 US police killing of George Floyd. They also shared an image of Prince Harry and Meghan Markle with racist language




					www.mirror.co.uk


----------



## bluescreen (Apr 11, 2022)

A summing up of some problems in police culture across the board, with reference to Sue Fish 'lifting the stone' on eg. APSP, the problems of poor documentation and the utter failure of some members of the farce to see what's wrong with their behaviour. 

FT article 'Scandal-hit Met signals wider problems in British policing'




__





						Subscribe to read | Financial Times
					

News, analysis and comment from the Financial Times, the worldʼs leading global business publication




					www.ft.com
				




archived here: archive.ph


----------



## hitmouse (Apr 11, 2022)

teqniq said:


> Irredeemable:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That story is one where the headline doesn't even capture quite how grim the full story is:


> A spoof pandemic poster shows a white mother and child two metres from a black child and the comment: “Quite right, probably carrying a blade.”
> ... And a message mocking the murder of Sarah Everard three days after Couzens’ arrest, says: “Sick b*****d, only a few people I can send this to will find it as funny as we do.”


----------



## Lurdan (Apr 12, 2022)

Headline on a story in today's Guardian.






I'd rather formed the impression that all Police forces already contained 'rape teams'.


----------



## GarveyLives (Apr 13, 2022)

Metropolitan Police officer *PC Nathan Hind* of their South West Command Unit,  covering Wandsworth, Richmond, Merton and Kingston, _has been dismissed without notice_ after appearing at a misconduct hearing on  11 & 12 April 2022 alleged to have breached the standards of professional behaviour in relation to discreditable conduct.

The hearing heard that on _four occasions_ between October 2019 and July 2020, *PC Nathan Hind* touched two female officers in a sexual way without their consent.
_Three of the four incidents took place while the officers were on duty_.

The panel found the allegations proven at the level of gross misconduct.

*PC Nathan Hind* will now be added to the barred list held by the College of Policing.






(Source: as stated in image)​
*On 8 April 2022, she was met with applause and cheers of "hip, hip, hooray" as she walked through a guard of honour outside Scotland Yard ahead of her last day in the job that weekend.*

*Her legacy lives on.*


----------



## mx wcfc (Apr 13, 2022)

One bad apple.









						Met Police officer tried to meet 'girl' on duty, jury told
					

Francois Olwage had been speaking to an undercover officer posing as a 13-year-old, a court hears.



					www.bbc.co.uk
				




Oh and, please stop posting that pic, Ta.


----------



## David Clapson (Apr 14, 2022)

.


----------



## David Clapson (Apr 14, 2022)

mx wcfc said:


> One bad apple.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He's been convicted Met officer found guilty of seeking sexual activity with 13-year-old girl


----------



## equationgirl (Apr 14, 2022)

Lurdan said:


> Headline on a story in today's Guardian.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


As had I, I must admit. I wonder why...


----------



## DaveCinzano (Apr 14, 2022)

teqniq said:


> Irredeemable:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The full version is on Michael Gillard's The Upsetter. It's even grimmer than you think.









						SLEEPER
					

Undercover in the police, a whistleblower emerges with an archive of hate.




					theupsetterstrikes.substack.com


----------



## equationgirl (Apr 14, 2022)

GarveyLives Please please PLEASE stop posting that photo of Cressida Dick. She's no longer part of the Met, plus it's superfluous to the discussion. We all know she was complicit up to her ears in the bad attitude, we don't need it repeated with every post.

That said, I appreciate your diligence in bringing all these bad apples together in a single compost heap.


----------



## GarveyLives (Apr 14, 2022)

GarveyLives said:


> Earlier today, serving Metropolitan Police officer *Detective Constable Francois Olwage*, 51, from Stevenage, pleaded not guilty at Winchester Crown Court, to _four charges including grooming a 13-year-old girl to meet up with him for sex_.
> 
> *Detective Constable Francois Olwage*, who is attached to the Metropolitan Police's specialist operations, is due to stand trial on 11 April 2022, with a further pre-trial hearing to be held on 18 March 2022.
> 
> ...







Earlier today, 52 year-old counter-terrorism officer *Detective Constable Francois Olwage*, of the Metropolitan Police's specialist operations unit, was _found guilty of three child sex offences_ at Winchester Crown Court after _he arranged to meet who he thought was a 13-year-old girl *while on duty*_.

*Detective Constable Francois Olwage* was found guilty of the following offences:

- _Attempting to engage in sexual communication with a child_ contrary to Section 1, Criminal Attempts Act 1981;

- _Attempt to cause / incite a girl 13 to 15 to engage in sexual activity (penetration)_, contrary to Section 1, Criminal Attempts Act 1981;

- _Attempt to meet a girl under 16 years of age following grooming_, contrary to Section 15 Sexual Offences Act 2003.

*Detective Constable Francois Olwage* also previously pleaded guilty to one count of _corruption or other improper exercise of police powers and privileges_, contrary to section 26(1) of the Criminal Justice and Courts Act 2015.






(Source: as stated in image)​
*The court heard that Detective Constable Francois Olwage had engaged in a sexualised conversation with someone he thought was a 13-year-old girl over an instant messaging app over a number of weeks in October 2021, and had arranged to meet her.*
*
However, he was in fact talking to an undercover officer. 

Detective Constable Francois Olwage was arrested on 29 October 2021 at a McDonald’s restaurant in Basingstoke by two undercover officers from Hertfordshire Constabulary as he was about to buy a McFlurry ice cream to take to his meeting with someone he thought was a 13 year-old girl.
*
*When searched, the officers found in his bag two condoms, a bottle of lubricant and a packet of Tadalafil erectile dysfunction tablets.  There was also a box of Ferrero Rocher chocolates which the prosecution suggested was a present for the "13 year-old girl".*






(Source: as stated in image)​
*Detective Constable Francois Olwage, who has been suspended from his duties with the Metropolitan Police since his arrest, has been remanded in custody ahead of sentencing which will take place on 27 April 2022 at Winchester Crown Court.*


----------



## DaveCinzano (Apr 14, 2022)

existentialist said:


> Please, GarveyLives, lose the unsolicited Dick pics...





Pickman's model said:


> I think you're going to overdo the bad apple picture just as you overdid the Cressida dick picture





mx wcfc said:


> Oh and, please stop posting that pic, Ta.





equationgirl said:


> GarveyLives Please please PLEASE stop posting that photo of Cressida Dick. She's no longer part of the Met, plus it's superfluous to the discussion. We all know she was complicit up to her ears in the bad attitude, we don't need it repeated with every post.


Thank you for calling the customer service hotline, your feedback is important to us


----------



## equationgirl (Apr 14, 2022)

DaveCinzano said:


> Thank you for calling the customer service hotline, your feedback is important to us


Snort


----------



## Storm Fox (Apr 20, 2022)

Somebody has just ruled themselves of their temporary position being made permanent.









						Met police culture problems ‘not just a few bad apples’, says acting head
					

Sir Stephen House calls for change in sacking procedures at home affairs select committee appearance




					www.theguardian.com
				






> The acting head of the UK’s biggest police force has admitted that cultural problems in the force are “not a few bad apples” and called for a change in procedures to allow managers to speedily sack errant officers.


----------



## bluescreen (Apr 26, 2022)

IOPC actually doing its job for once








						Police who handcuffed Bianca Williams to face gross misconduct charge
					

Police conduct panel finds case to answer against officers who searched British sprinter in front of her baby




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## DaveCinzano (Apr 26, 2022)

bluescreen said:


> IOPC actually doing its job for once
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> The Met is understood to have been unhappy with the recommendations.


Big surprise from the bent, lying, self-pitying fuckwits


----------



## two sheds (Apr 26, 2022)

Got caught doing it to someone well known the worst offence


----------



## Dystopiary (Apr 26, 2022)

Storm Fox said:


> Somebody has just ruled themselves of their temporary position being made permanent.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> House said a “significant campaign” has been launched to root out “subcultures” of racism and sexism.



They just won't deal with it properly will they, it is THE culture, not "subcultures." The whole thing needs a complete overhaul.


----------



## seeformiles (Apr 28, 2022)

West Yorkshire Police officer sentenced for making indecent images of children
					

A West Yorkshire Police officer has today been given a suspended custodial sentence after admitting making indecent images of children.




					www.yorkshireeveningpost.co.uk


----------



## equationgirl (Apr 29, 2022)

And another alleged rapist:








						Serving Met Police officer charged with rape
					

PC Ireland Murdock allegedly attacked his victim in Lambeth while he was off duty.



					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Apr 29, 2022)

Ex-cop jailed for 'engaging in sexual relationships' while on duty
					

For over five years he 'abused his position of power' to engage in sexual relationships, even using the police database to look up a woman




					www.getreading.co.uk
				




(thames valley plod, so can't blame cressida dick for this one)


----------



## Elpenor (Apr 29, 2022)

Devon and Cornwall Chief Constable Shaun Sawyer to leave force in summer
					

Shaun Sawyer has announced he will leave Devon and Cornwall Police after nine years as Chief Constable.



					www.bbc.co.uk
				




I note he has previous Met Service and of course would have been in charge of G7 policing last year. Maybe he’s going to be the new Dick?


----------



## nogojones (May 4, 2022)

Policeman sacked after falsely claiming woman had shot drug dealer
					

PC Abubakar Masum was immediately dismissed from South Wales Police after a panel concluded his criminal behaviour had damaged public confidence in policing




					www.walesonline.co.uk
				




Meanwhile in Swansea 









						Four police vehicles smashed up outside station by people on motorbike
					

South Wales Police said 'safety and lives of the public depends on the availability of the vehicles' and the force has appealed for help to catch those responsible




					www.walesonline.co.uk


----------



## Dystopiary (May 4, 2022)

nogojones said:


> Policeman sacked after falsely claiming woman had shot drug dealer
> 
> 
> PC Abubakar Masum was immediately dismissed from South Wales Police after a panel concluded his criminal behaviour had damaged public confidence in policing
> ...


It took them six weeks after being found guilty to sack him? 😡


----------



## _Russ_ (May 5, 2022)

nogojones said:


> Policeman sacked after falsely claiming woman had shot drug dealer
> 
> 
> PC Abubakar Masum was immediately dismissed from South Wales Police after a panel concluded his criminal behaviour had damaged public confidence in policing
> ...





> Footage released by South Wales Police shows one of the motorcyclists, who were both wearing helmets



Safety first👍


----------



## GarveyLives (May 6, 2022)

GarveyLives said:


> On 5 April 2022, serving Greater Manchester Police officer, 42 year-old *Ernesto Ceraldi* of Darwen, appeared before Blackburn Magistrates' Court charged with _raping a woman_ in Edenfield, Lancashire, on 1 April 2022.
> 
> No pleas were entered and *Ernesto Ceraldi* was remanded  in custody until 4 May 2022, when he will appear before Burnley Crown Court.




On 4 May 2022, at Preston Crown Court 43-year-old *PC Ernesto Ceraldi*, a specialist _firearms officer_ and dog handler with Greater Manchester Police,  and a serving police officer for 21 years, pleaded guilty to _attempting to rape a woman_.  *PC Ernesto Ceraldi* had previously been charged with rape but the indictment was amended to attempted rape.  *PC Ernesto Ceraldi* also admitted _assault occasioning actual bodily harm_.






(Source: as stated in image)​
*PC Ernesto Ceraldi was off duty on a night out with friends in Edenfield, Lancashire, on 2 April 2022, when he met his victim.  He won the woman’s trust by showing her his warrant card and photographs of his police dog.*

*They went to her house where she accused him of pulling her hair, spitting at her and putting his hands around her throat.  At 1.30 a.m., a neighbour heard a commotion and saw her outside the house screaming for help alongside a naked PC Ernesto Ceraldi.  When his colleagues arrived to investigate, PC Ernesto Ceraldi was sitting on the sofa naked. He told officers the sexual activity had been consensual.*

*PC Ernesto Ceraldi  will be sentenced at Preston Crown Court on 22 June 2022.*


----------



## teqniq (May 8, 2022)

Busted:


----------



## David Clapson (May 9, 2022)

Met police officer David Carrick charged with three more counts of rape
					

Carrick now charged with 44 offences, including coercive behaviour, sexual assault and false imprisonment




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## equationgirl (May 10, 2022)

David Clapson said:


> Met police officer David Carrick charged with three more counts of rape
> 
> 
> Carrick now charged with 44 offences, including coercive behaviour, sexual assault and false imprisonment
> ...


Let's call this one what he is - an allegedly serial predator with a reign of terror going back nearly two decades. I'd ask how he was allowed to get away with this for so long but he worked for the Met so...


----------



## Dystopiary (May 12, 2022)

Officers in Dorset said relatives of teenager Gaia Pope were "taking the piss" after they made a series of desperate calls when she was missing. 

They'd explained that she had been sent indecent images and that they'd triggered a severe mental health episode. She had PTSD after being raped at 16. 



> In one call played to the jury, a police constable can be heard telling a call handler: “This is the fifth call I’ve had. The last call ended with them talking absolute rubbish … I think they are taking the piss, to be honest.”
> 
> Pope, who had severe epilepsy, went missing from Swanage on 7 December 2017. Her body was found 11 days later near a local beauty spot called Dancing Ledge.



Officer said Gaia Pope’s family ‘taking the piss’ with pleas for help, jury hears


----------



## planetgeli (May 17, 2022)

If you want to kill someone and get a light sentence, do it in a car. If you want to kill someone and totally get away with it, do it in a police car.

My mate sent me this from the sleepy streets of Peacehaven.









						Peacehaven police car death: officer not suspended or arrested
					

THE police officer under investigation on suspicion of causing death by dangerous driving when a suspected uninsured driver was fatally injured in a…




					www.theargus.co.uk
				




And I'll tell you something else about that story. I first read it a week ago. And it contained this line, damning the dead man for having previous convictions for the killer drug cannabis, which has now been removed. 

_"Last weekend wasn’t the first time Arthur had been involved with the police. In 2018, he appeared at Eastbourne Magistrates’ Court, where he pleaded guilty to being in possession of a quantity of cannabis and was ordered to pay £85 costs. In 2019 he appeared in court for drug driving, possession of cannabis and driving without a licence."_

Luckily my mate had cut and pasted it to highlight it for me.


----------



## existentialist (May 17, 2022)

planetgeli said:


> If you want to kill someone and get a light sentence, do it in a car. If you want to kill someone and totally get away with it, do it in a police car.
> 
> My mate sent me this from the sleepy streets of Peacehaven.
> 
> ...


"he had it coming to him, damn criminal" 

We're fucked.


----------



## GarveyLives (May 24, 2022)

A 14-year-old menstruating mixed race and autistic girl who was forcibly strip-searched by officers from the Metropolitan Police was left traumatised by the incident and later tried to kill herself, her mother says:

Girl _tried to kill herself_ after strip-search by Met officers, mother says






(Source: as stated in image)​
*The incident happened in December 2020, the same month that a 15-year-old black girl known as Child Q was strip-searched while menstruating by Metropolitan Police officers at her school in Hackney, while this person was in charge.*
*
On 8 April 2022, she was met with applause and cheers of "hip, hip, hooray" as she walked through a guard of honour outside Scotland Yard ahead of her last day in the job that weekend.
*
*Her legacy lives on.*


----------



## Pickman's model (May 24, 2022)

GarveyLives said:


> A 14-year-old menstruating mixed race and autistic girl who was forcibly strip-searched by officers from the Metropolitan Police was left traumatised by the incident and later tried to kill herself, her mother says:
> 
> Girl _tried to kill herself_ after strip-search by Met officers, mother says
> 
> ...


for fuck's sake can you get rid of that fucking picture, you've done it to fucking death.


----------



## Chilli.s (May 24, 2022)

GarveyLives said:


> A 14-year-old menstruating mixed race and autistic girl who was forcibly strip-searched by officers from the Metropolitan Police was left traumatised by the incident and later tried to kill herself, her mother says:
> 
> Girl _tried to kill herself_ after strip-search by Met officers, mother says
> 
> ...


You diminish the importance of your message by cluttering up our forum with that giant picture. Take the hint, read the room.


----------



## existentialist (May 24, 2022)

Chilli.s said:


> You diminish the importance of your message by cluttering up our forum with that giant picture. Take the hint, read the room.


Oh, is he still doing that bullshit? I've got him on ignore now, purely on the strength of that.


----------



## equationgirl (May 25, 2022)

GarveyLives I very much appreciate what you're doing with regards to the information being collated, but for fucks sake you've been politely and repeatedly asked not to post that damn image, which is now out of date. So it's pointless as well as irritating.

Also your last paragraph makes it seem like the poor teenager got an honour guard whilst being marched off the premises, not Ms Dick.

Please stop posting the image. If I see it posted again from this point onwards I'll report it for persistently disrupting the thread.


----------



## GarveyLives (May 26, 2022)

GarveyLives said:


> This is 25 year-old *Jordan Walker-Brown*, who fell from a wall after being hit with a Taser device in Haringey, north London, during an incident on 4 May 2020 when he ran away from the police because he was carrying a small amount of cannabis.  As a result, he was left paralysed from the chest down and has been told by doctors he will never walk again.  Mr Walker-Brown has told his family that he was handcuffed as he lay on the concrete and that officers were trying to make him stand up as he complained that he couldn't feel his legs or body.
> 
> 
> 
> ...







Earlier today, *PC Imran Mahmood* of Plaistow, east London, a member of the Metropolitan Police Territorial Support Group, whose previous application to keep his identity out of the public domain was refused by the court, appeared at Southwark Crown Court and denied causing grievous bodily harm to *Jordan Walker-Brown*, who fell from a wall after being hit with a Taser device in Burgoyne Road, Haringey on 4 May 2020, and has been left paralysed from the chest down and told by doctors he will never walk again.






(Source: as stated in image)​
*PC Imran Mahmood, who was previously known only as IM or BX140 until a judge refused to grant him anonymity at Westminster Magistrates' Court last month, has been granted unconditional bail ahead of his trial  on 20 February 2023.*


----------



## Dystopiary (May 26, 2022)

A Black social worker, Edwin Afriyie, was tasered by police and suffered a head injury as a result, after being stopped driving home. He was briefly uncounscious. He was handcuffed while incapacitated; the cuffs were only removed after it was requested by medical staff.



> During discussions with officers he was Tasered and fell backwards, hitting his head on a stone window ledge.
> 
> Afriyie spent much of his working life trying to improve trust between young black Londoners and the police. Yet he believes he was singled out because he was a black man driving a Mercedes coupe.





> “I was always a big supporter of trying to bring the police and the community together. I tried to push that so hard over my career.
> 
> “But who am I to do that now? I’ve seen for myself that no matter how much you try there’s still racism in the police.”





> He was asked to put his hands behind his back to be handcuffed but did not, saying that he had been told to stop blowing into the [breathalyser].
> 
> Body-worn video evidence is expected to show that his arms were folded and he was speaking to his friend when a Taser was discharged into his chest.



Afterwards, he experienced severe headaches and other unpleasant symptoms. A psychiatric report says he suffered from post-traumatic stress disorder and depression after the incident, and he has had suicidal thoughts. He was off work for three months. Mr Afriyie is suing City of London Police. 

Black social worker Tasered by City of London police treated like ‘wild animal’


----------



## bluescreen (May 26, 2022)

Dystopiary said:


> A Black social worker, Edwin Afriyie, was tasered by police and suffered a head injury as a result, after being stopped driving home. He was briefly uncounscious. He was handcuffed while incapacitated; the cuffs were only removed after it was requested by medical staff.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They just can't help themselves, can they. They seem intent on making everything worse.


----------



## Dystopiary (May 26, 2022)

bluescreen said:


> They just can't help themselves, can they. They seem intent on making everything worse.


Yeah.  "Mistakes were made," "reviewed our [something or other]," and then "lessons have been learnt" til the next racist/misogynist wrongdoings come to light. And repeat...


----------



## bluescreen (May 26, 2022)

Dystopiary said:


> Yeah.  "Mistakes were made," "reviewed our [something or other]," and then "lessons have been learnt" til the next racist/misogynist wrongdoings come to light. And repeat...


Yes, everything in the passive, no one (named) actually did anything or will do anything.


----------



## GarveyLives (May 28, 2022)

On 28 July 2021, Sussex Police arrested serving Metropolitan Police officer, *Sergeant Laurence Knight*, who is attached to Met Detention, Stoke Newington Police Station, _after a woman reported being raped_ on Brighton beach on 17 July 2021.   *Sergeant Laurence Knight* was released on bail, pending further enquiries. 

On 27 May 2022,  *Sergeant Laurence Knight* was summoned to appear at Brighton Magistrates’ Court on 23 June 2022 _to face a charge of rape_.  *Sergeant Laurence Knight*, who was not on duty at the time of the reported offence, has been suspended from duty.


----------



## Pickman's model (May 28, 2022)

GarveyLives said:


> On 28 July 2021, Sussex Police arrested serving Metropolitan Police officer, *Sergeant Laurence Knight*, who is attached to Met Detention, Stoke Newington Police Station, _after a woman reported being raped_ on Brighton beach on 17 July 2021.   *Sergeant Laurence Knight* was released on bail, pending further enquiries.
> 
> On 27 May 2022,  *Sergeant Laurence Knight* was summoned to appear at Brighton Magistrates’ Court on 23 June 2022 _to face a charge of rape_.  *Sergeant Laurence Knight*, who was not on duty at the time of the reported offence, has been suspended from duty.


i think you'll agree with me that repetition doesn't improve your post


----------



## existentialist (May 28, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> i think you'll agree with me that repetition doesn't improve your post


It's not even like he's first with the news. Just looks like grandstanding on the suffering and abuse of others.


----------



## Lurdan (May 30, 2022)

Police officer who kept list of attractive workers sacked - BBC News



> A police officer has been sacked for misconduct offences including keeping a list of female colleagues he found attractive. Ch Insp Paul Crouch, from British Transport Police (BTP), also remarked he was aroused while reading about the sexual assault of a 17-year-old girl, a tribunal heard. It was told the London-based officer had been sexist over a 10-year period. He was dismissed without notice on Friday following the hearing in Camden. (...)





> Ch Insp Crouch also sexually harassed a female colleague over the same 10-year period. This included "smelling her hair and rubbing his thighs in her presence" and he also made remarks to another female colleague about her "appearance, weight and attractiveness".


----------



## equationgirl (May 30, 2022)

Christ on a pogo stick.


----------



## teqniq (May 30, 2022)

Another girl strip-searched:









						Watchdog investigating another Met police strip-search of a child
					

Confirmation of further case follows those of two teenage girls known as Child Q and Olivia




					www.theguardian.com
				




the last bit of the article is telling:


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jun 1, 2022)

Sarah Everard vigil: Met Police charges four attendees
					

Four people are due before magistrates accused of breaching Covid restrictions in March 2021.



					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jun 1, 2022)

Scum


----------



## bluescreen (Jun 3, 2022)

We all know it's not just the Met, but this analysis by the FT of figures from the IOPC appears to show some farces, eg GMP, have even worse levels of complaint. Clearly there are discrepancies in data gathering, and some forces reckon that complainers are more confident in coming forward in their area, so like is not always being compared with like. More research is needed.
Subscribe to read | Financial Times 



> *Police complaints data highlight widespread misconduct claims*
> Figures from forces across England and Wales suggest issues run much deeper than London’s Metropolitan Police





> <snippage> Nearly half of the 44 forces across England and Wales received more corruption and sexual misconduct complaints from members of the public, relative to their size, than the Met in the seven years to 2020, according to the data.
> 
> Greater Manchester Police (GMP) recorded around twice as many complaints as the Met in both categories. The Home Office classes the two forces as peers based on the crime-related demographic, social and economic characteristics of the areas they police.
> 
> GMP and West Yorkshire Police, another official peer of the Met, both received discrimination reports at a similar rate to the London force, around 60 per 1,000 employees. West Midlands Police — another peer force — recorded 35.


Paywall busted:


> archive.ph


----------



## TopCat (Jun 3, 2022)

Dystopiary said:


> Officers in Dorset said relatives of teenager Gaia Pope were "taking the piss" after they made a series of desperate calls when she was missing.
> 
> They'd explained that she had been sent indecent images and that they'd triggered a severe mental health episode. She had PTSD after being raped at 16.
> 
> ...


That is bleak.


----------



## Serge Forward (Jun 5, 2022)

Trigger warning. This is bad shit from the Met. The lad dies.


----------



## two sheds (Jun 6, 2022)

"Community policing" 🎶🎵🎶🎵


----------



## pseudonarcissus (Jun 6, 2022)

Serge Forward said:


> Trigger warning. This is bad shit from the Met. The lad dies.



this is horrible...obviously a taser is the _best_ solution to a mental health crisis...but to keep firing after he dropped the _alleged_ screwdriver ? I'm not sure what the solution is...a mental health nurse in every police station with a fast bike?


----------



## David Clapson (Jun 6, 2022)

This video will haunt the Met. We already knew they treat black men worse than dogs, but now everyone can see it.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jun 6, 2022)

Serge Forward said:


> Trigger warning. This is bad shit from the Met. The lad dies.



and of course we've moved on and learned lessons in the last 50+ years









						David Oluwale memorial plaque: Arrests over theft
					

Two men are arrested over the disappearance of the tribute and a third suspect is wanted by police.



					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## GarveyLives (Jun 7, 2022)

Serge Forward said:


> Trigger warning. This is bad shit from the Met. The lad dies.






David Clapson said:


> This video will haunt the Met. We already knew they treat black men worse than dogs, but now everyone can see it.








(Source:  as stated in image)​
*Condolences to the friends and family of The Late Oladeji Adeyemi Omishore of Pimlico, who is reported to have had some history of mental health issues.*


----------



## 8ball (Jun 7, 2022)

How the fuck did he wind up in the river? 

Edit:  ffs - watched the video 🤬😢
This is a person in crisis and they’re treating him like an escaped zoo animal.


----------



## GarveyLives (Jun 17, 2022)

GarveyLives said:


> On 1 April 2022, the Metropolitan Police’s Roads and Transport Policing Command's *Police Community Support Officer Kevin Phillips*, a 56 year-old married father-of-two of  Milton Road, Croydon, appeared before Croydon Magistrates’ Court where he _pleaded guilty to outraging public decency_ after he was filmed by a member of the public masturbating in public after he took a break from his shift on 30 March 2022 at Dog Kennel Hill park in East Dulwich.   The footage showed *Police Community Support Officer Kevin Phillips* in uniform looking at his phone and masturbating while sitting on a bench in broad daylight.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



On 15 June 2022, the Metropolitan Police’s Roads and Transport Policing Command's former *Police Community Support Officer Kevin Phillips* was _fined £500_ at Croydon Crown Court outraging public decency. 





*Former Police Community Support Officer Kevin Phillips resigned before a misconduct hearing, which found he would have been sacked if he was still a serving member of police staff, took place in May.*


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 17, 2022)

GarveyLives said:


> On 15 June 2022, the Metropolitan Police’s Roads and Transport Policing Command's former *Police Community Support Officer Kevin Phillips* was _fined £500_ at Croydon Crown Court outraging public decency.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the sentence outrages public decency


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 17, 2022)

GarveyLives said:


> On 1 April 2022, the Metropolitan Police’s Roads and Transport Policing Command's *Police Community Support Officer Kevin Phillips*, a 56 year-old married father-of-two of  Milton Road, Croydon, appeared before Croydon Magistrates’ Court where he _pleaded guilty to outraging public decency_ after he was filmed by a member of the public masturbating in public after he took a break from his shift on 30 March 2022 at Dog Kennel Hill park in East Dulwich.   The footage showed *Police Community Support Officer Kevin Phillips* in uniform looking at his phone and masturbating while sitting on a bench in broad daylight.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you missed an opportunity here


----------



## GarveyLives (Jun 25, 2022)

GarveyLives said:


> A 14-year-old menstruating mixed race and autistic girl who was forcibly strip-searched by officers from the Metropolitan Police was left traumatised by the incident and later tried to kill herself, her mother says:
> 
> Girl _tried to kill herself_ after strip-search by Met officers, mother says
> 
> ...




The Metropolitan Police has made _a further eight_ voluntary referrals to the Independent Office for Police Conduct involving strip searches of children aged between 14 and 17:

Metropolitan Police makes _eight more child strip-search referrals_






(Source: as stated in image)​
*The cases concerned happened between December 2019 and March 2022.*

*What a legacy.*


----------



## Serge Forward (Jun 26, 2022)

Not Dick's mug again. Stop it, it's doing my head in and you're coming across as a right pillock.


----------



## GarveyLives (Jun 26, 2022)

GarveyLives said:


> ‘We have nothing to hide’: Police Federation calls for footage to be released of Black pensioner hospitalised after arrest
> 
> 
> 
> ...




It has now been reported that the Metropolitan Police have dropped their criminal investigation into 70-year-old Jamaican pensioner *Errol Dixon* who weighs around eight stone, is 5ft 6ins tall and who has had multiple strokes, heart problems and is also on blood-thinning tablets.  *Errol Dixon* suffered a broken nose and a fractured eye socket after he stopped by police for a broken brake light.  He was arrested on suspicion of _assaulting an emergency worker_ and later released under investigation.






(Source: as stated in image)​
*Following the publicity of 70-year-old Mr Dixon's injuries, Ken Marsh, chairman of the Metropolitan Police Federation claimed that his colleagues were being 'subjected to trial by social media' and described allegations that the Metropolitan Police officers involved had assaulted Mr Dixon as "unsubstantiated and frankly false".*

*The Independent Office for Police Conduct is continuing to investigate the "unsubstantiated and frankly false" allegations against the police officers involved in inflicting the injuries to Mr Dixon.*


----------



## GarveyLives (Jun 28, 2022)

Serving Metropolitan Police officer *PC Emeri Ratucoko*, who is attached to their Central West Command Unit, was charged by post on 30 May 2022 with sexual assault and a public order offence.  He will appear at Wimbledon Magistrates' Court today.  The charges relate to an investigation into a report that _a woman was sexually assaulted_ at a bar in Kingston in February 2022.  *PC Emeri Ratucoko* was off-duty at the time of the incident.

*PC Emeri Ratucoko* has been placed on restricted duties since 7 February 2022, while criminal proceedings are ongoing.  In his current role with the Metropolitan Police he has no face to face contact with the public and no involvement in the investigation of sexual offences.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 28, 2022)

GarveyLives said:


> Serving Metropolitan Police officer *PC Emeri Ratucoko*, who is attached to their Central West Command Unit, was charged by post on 30 May 2022 with sexual assault and a public order offence.  He will appear at Wimbledon Magistrates' Court today.  The charges relate to an investigation into a report that _a woman was sexually assaulted_ at a bar in Kingston in February 2022.  *PC Emeri Ratucoko* was off-duty at the time of the incident.
> 
> *PC Emeri Ratucoko* has been placed on restricted duties since 7 February 2022, while criminal proceedings are ongoing.  In his current role with the Metropolitan Police he has no face to face contact with the public and no involvement in the investigation of sexual offences.


it's been clear for some time that the auld chants of 'police protect the fascists' or similar don't really hit the spot, everyone knows it's true but like the foolishness in chanting 'shame on you' at the cops when everyone knows they have no shame. police not only protect misogynists, rapists, racists and nonces but so often are nonces, rapists, misogynists, racists. maybe chants on demonstrations in the future should reflect this reality, which i suspect would rile and prickle them somewhat more than generic faded and painless chants of them protecting fascists which have been heard on demonstrations for more years than i care to think about


----------



## teqniq (Jun 28, 2022)

I wonder what will actually come of this? Got to be fairly embarrassing for them though - although actually are they beyond embarrassment right now?









						Metropolitan Police placed under special measures by watchdog
					

‘It’s amazing it took this long,’ say Sarah Everard vigil campaigners




					www.independent.co.uk


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 28, 2022)

teqniq said:


> I wonder what will actually come of this? Got to be fairly embarrassing for them though - although actually are they beyond embarrassment right now?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


they won't like it but more because of the grief they'll get from other cops than because they're embarrassed by what the public will think


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Jun 28, 2022)

Rightwing dogshit cunt furious the Met can't rape and murder women without any consequence.


----------



## 8ball (Jun 28, 2022)

Jeff Robinson said:


> Rightwing dogshit cunt furious the Met can't rape and murder women without any consequence.




If that comment was next to a pic of one of those rainbow police cars at least you could make some sense of it. 

This is just like “_of course_ the police rape and murder - what do you fucking people want??!”.


----------



## GarveyLives (Jun 28, 2022)

Having stated as recently as March 2022 that the Metropolitan Police's _approach to corruption is not fit for purpose_, *Her Majesty’s Inspectorate of Constabulary and Fire and Rescue Services* has now placed the institutionally racist, institutionally corrupt *Metropolitan Police* into special measures followed the uncovering of a litany of new “systemic” failings in fighting crime and serving victims, which include nearly 70,000 crimes going unrecorded and making errors on stop and search with the grounds for one quarter of stops not recorded, in addition to a number of highly publicised cases of misconduct and abuse of powers:

Why The Metropolitan Police Is In 'Special Measures', And What It Means






​


----------



## cloudyday (Jul 1, 2022)




----------



## Serge Forward (Jul 1, 2022)

Cheered me up no end, that video


----------



## 8ball (Jul 1, 2022)

Quite amazing bit of climbing there.

I’d have just insisted he’d got in the wheelie bin and that I was as confused as the copper.


----------



## Lurdan (Jul 2, 2022)

Concerned that their behaviour is starting to be favourably compared to that of Members of Parliament the Met are working hard to rebuild their reputation.







Ex-constables Paul Hefford and Sukhdev Jeer


Met police officers fired after sharing racist joke about Meghan - Guardian



> Two Metropolitan police officers have been sacked after posting offensive messages in a group chat, including a racist joke about the Duchess of Sussex. PC Sukhdev Jeer and PC Paul Hefford, who worked in a unit at Bethnal Green police station in east London, posted inappropriate, highly offensive and discriminatory content on WhatsApp in 2018. (...)
> Messages from Richard Hammond, a former officer who was also in the group, were regarded as misconduct by the tribunal panel. (...)





> Jeer, described as the “most active contributing member” of the group, posted a series of “highly discriminatory and offensive” pictures and messages. It was heard that in one message, Jeer shared an image of a “golliwog” toy that was captioned: “A sneak preview at Meghan’s wedding dress.” Another picture of a young boy in a hoodie captioned “Monkey in the jungle”. A further post said: “Everyone is so politically correct these days. You can’t even say, ‘Black paint,’ you have to say, ‘Tyrone, can you please paint that wall?”’ (...)





> The tribunal heard that PC Hefford posted a message of two black men lying next to two white women. It was captioned: “Girls’ trip to Jamaica. One came back pregnant, the other came back with syphilis. (Just kidding, they’re both still missing.)” (...)
> Hammond also sent a “discriminatory message” about the London borough of Tower Hamlets, it was said.


----------



## GarveyLives (Jul 5, 2022)

GarveyLives said:


> On 28 July 2021, Sussex Police arrested serving Metropolitan Police officer, *Sergeant Laurence Knight*, who is attached to Met Detention, Stoke Newington Police Station, _after a woman reported being raped_ on Brighton beach on 17 July 2021.   *Sergeant Laurence Knight* was released on bail, pending further enquiries.
> 
> On 27 May 2022,  *Sergeant Laurence Knight* was summoned to appear at Brighton Magistrates’ Court on 23 June 2022 _to face a charge of rape_.  *Sergeant Laurence Knight*, who was not on duty at the time of the reported offence, has been suspended from duty.



This morning, serving Metropolitan Police officer *Sergeant Laurence Knight*, who is attached to Met Detention, the Metropolitan Police's custody command, appeared at Westminster Magistrates’ Court charged with rape:

Serving Met Police officer 'raped woman on Brighton beach' after meeting her on stag do






(Source:  PA)




*Sergeant Laurence Knight was granted bail on the condition he does not contact any prosecution witnesses, and will next appear at Southwark Crown Court on 2 August 2022.
*


----------



## GarveyLives (Jul 9, 2022)

Serving Metropolitan Police *Special Constable Paul Hoile*, who is based in their North West Command Unit, has been charged with _anal rape, two counts of oral rape and an offence under section four of the Sexual Offences Act_ in relation to an incident on Sheriffhales Drive, Lilleshall, on 5 July 2022.






*Special Constable Paul Hoile is due to appear at Kidderminster Magistrates’ Court later today.*​


----------



## equationgirl (Jul 11, 2022)

Slightly different reporting from BBC on Paul Hoile - three counts of rape plus one other:








						Met Police special constable charged with rape in Shropshire
					

Paul Hoile, who has been suspended from the Met, appears in court accused of four offences.



					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## Lurdan (Jul 11, 2022)

Met officer charged with a number of offences - Metropolitan Police 



> Following an investigation by officers from the South East Command Unit, on Monday, 11 July PC Thomas Andrews was charged with:
> 
> ABH
> Criminal Damage
> Three counts of intentional strangulation. (...)





> The charges follow an incident that happened around 01:00hrs on Saturday, 9 July in Brockley Rise, SE23. Patrolling officers had been alerted by a member of the public to an incident. (...)
> 
> A  woman at the location, who was known to the man, reported the she had been assaulted and her phone damaged.


----------



## equationgirl (Jul 13, 2022)

Three counts of international strangulation (can strangulation be anything but intentional, I wonder? One does not tend to unintentionally strangle people). Jesus Christ.


----------



## existentialist (Jul 13, 2022)

equationgirl said:


> Three counts of international strangulation (can strangulation be anything but intentional, I wonder? One does not tend to unintentionally strangle people). Jesus Christ.


Sorry but "International strangulation" got me


----------



## 8ball (Jul 13, 2022)

existentialist said:


> Sorry but "International strangulation" got me



The long, long arms of the law.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 13, 2022)

Lurdan said:


> Met officer charged with a number of offences - Metropolitan Police


Are there any met officers who haven't been investigated or charged left?


----------



## existentialist (Jul 13, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> Are there any met officers who haven't been investigated or charged left?


There's always going to be a few outliers.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 13, 2022)

existentialist said:


> There's always going to be a few outliers.


The occasional good apple - or bad ones who fly under the radar


----------



## bluescreen (Jul 13, 2022)

Not sure if this business re Johnson's attempt to instal Hogan Howe as the head of the National Crime Agency belongs here or in the Johnson is shit thread. But here it is anyway.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jul 13, 2022)

existentialist said:


> There's always going to be a few outliers.


Just mostly out-and-out liars


----------



## Lurdan (Jul 13, 2022)

equationgirl said:


> Three counts of international strangulation (can strangulation be anything but intentional, I wonder? One does not tend to unintentionally strangle people). Jesus Christ.


I was curious about 'intentional strangulation'. There is such a thing as as 'unintentional strangulation' - kids games or 'pranks' gone wrong, ditto sex games of course. I'm wondering if the wording relates to the brand new crimes of non-fatal strangulation and non-fatal suffocation which came into force at the start of last month, as part of last years Domestic Abuse Act. Both require it to be an intentional act, but don't require there to be an intention to cause injury. 


> Prosecutors should note that it requires an intentional act, and that the offence cannot be committed recklessly. It is difficult to envision how non-fatal strangulation could be committed recklessly but if this arises prosecutors should consider whether an offence of non-fatal suffocation is appropriate.


CPS guidelines page here. 

(Usual caveats: I am not a lawyer. I hate lawyers. Well apart from the very nice one who acted for me once).


----------



## muscovyduck (Jul 14, 2022)

Lurdan said:


> I was curious about 'intentional strangulation'. There is such a thing as as 'unintentional strangulation' - kids games or 'pranks' gone wrong, ditto sex games of course. I'm wondering if the wording relates to the brand new crimes of non-fatal strangulation and non-fatal suffocation which came into force at the start of last month, as part of last years Domestic Abuse Act. Both require it to be an intentional act, but don't require there to be an intention to cause injury.
> 
> CPS guidelines page here.
> 
> (Usual caveats: I am not a lawyer. I hate lawyers. Well apart from the very nice one who acted for me once).


I thought sex game gone wrong couldn't be used as a defence any more?


----------



## Lurdan (Jul 14, 2022)

muscovyduck said:


> I thought sex game gone wrong couldn't be used as a defence any more?


That was what was intended with last years Act. Rough sex defence: What will a change in the law mean? - Independent back in 2020 (archived)



> In theory, the “rough sex” defence shouldn’t work for defendants in England and Wales; for almost 30 years case law since the 1993 R v. Brown test case, which dictated that you cannot “consent” in a meaningful sense to having serious violence or death inflicted upon you.
> Anything more than “transient or trifling” injuries were deemed not able to be consented to.
> “This has been the case on paper for nearly 30 years,” says Perry. “But in practice giving a claim of ‘sex games gone wrong’ gives too good a chance of lesser charge, a lighter sentence or death or assault not being investigated as a crime at all.”





> The proposed changes will close the loophole that allows this defence to persist - mirroring suggestions made by MPs Harriet Harman and Mark Garnier.
> Both politicians proposed to move the case law of R v. Brown into statute and to introduce a Director of Public Prosecutions review when prosecutors are proposing to charge a lesser crime, like manslaughter, in a domestic homicide.
> There has also been a campaign to make "non-fatal strangulation" a punishable crime, as often it is only charged as common assault, despite being a known high-risk indicator in domestic abuse cases leading to homicide.
> These additions to the law will make it more likely that consent cases are successfully prosecuted in England and Wales.
> We Can’t Consent To This also want strangulation to be recognised as a “serious assault” under the proposed changes.



The Domestic Abuse Act appears to give effect to these proposals. We shall see whether it leads to the desired outcome.

My point was rather different - there are cases of consensual sex games which go wrong and are thus 'unintentional'. Some of these might still be offences if A "was reckless as to whether B would suffer serious harm". This is different to the kinds of strangulation assault, very common in domestic violence cases, which these new crimes of non-fatal strangulation and non-fatal suffocation are particularly aimed at. However the act still allows for a defence that the alleged victim consented, *unless* 'serious harm' results and this was intentional or the result of 'recklessness'. 'Serious harm' includes the sort of offences covered by 'actual bodily harm' so the bar at which the defence ceases to be available isn't set very high.

From the CPS guidelines I linked to above, referring to these new crimes:



> Section 75A(2) SCA 2015 provides a statutory defence for A to show that B consented to the strangulation or other act. However, this is a limited by section 75A(3) SCA 2015 which states the defence does not apply if:
> 
> B suffers serious harm as a result of the strangulation or other act, and
> A either –
> ...





> The legislation goes on to provide a definition of ‘serious harm’ in section 75A(6) SCA 2015 as:
> 
> grievous bodily harm (GBH) within the meaning of section 18 of the Offences Against the Person Act 1861,
> wounding within the meaning of section 18 of the Offences Against the Person Act 1861, or
> ...



The fact PC Thomas Andrews has been charged with ABH as well as three counts of intentional strangulation suggests the statutory defence wouldn't be open to him.

(usual caveats redux 'I am not now and have never been a fucking lawyer' etc etc)


----------



## GarveyLives (Jul 14, 2022)

GarveyLives said:


> Serving Metropolitan Police officer *PC Emeri Ratucoko*, who is attached to their Central West Command Unit, was charged by post on 30 May 2022 with sexual assault and a public order offence.  He will appear at Wimbledon Magistrates' Court today.  The charges relate to an investigation into a report that _a woman was sexually assaulted_ at a bar in Kingston in February 2022.  *PC Emeri Ratucoko* was off-duty at the time of the incident.
> 
> *PC Emeri Ratucoko* has been placed on restricted duties since 7 February 2022, while criminal proceedings are ongoing.  In his current role with the Metropolitan Police he has no face to face contact with the public and no involvement in the investigation of sexual offences.




On 13 July 2022, serving Metropolitan Police officer, *PC Emeri Ratucoko*, appeared at Westminster Magistrates' Court facing charges of _sexual assault and using threatening or abusive words or behaviour_. 

It is alleged that *PC Emeri Ratucoko*, who was off-duty at the time of the alleged offences,  _grabbed a woman's breast_ at a bar in Kingston and then became involved in an altercation with the manager of the bar.






(Source: as stated in image)​
*PC Emeri Ratucoko elected trial by jury and was granted unconditional bail until his next appearance at Kingston Crown Court, scheduled for 10 August 2022.*


----------



## Dystopiary (Jul 19, 2022)

This is nasty.

A Met police officer has been filmed repeatedly punching a young Black man. The officer who was with him didn't seem to attempt to stop the assault. It's a good job someone filmed the incident. 

Met Police officer filmed punching black man after he was forced to the ground



> Ms Henry grabbed her mobile and started filming as the second officer punched the detainee ‘five times either in the torso or the head’.
> 
> Horrified, she yelled ‘What are you doing? Why are you punching him? I can see what you are doing’ before adding ‘I am recording you’.
> 
> The 24-year-old rushed downstairs, wearing nothing but her dressing gown, to confront the police about what she alleges was a ‘racially motivated’ attack.



Rochelle Henry, the woman who saw and recorded what was happening, said that the copper looked guilty, told her to go back inside, and that he was "going to arrest me on obstruction grounds and he kept telling me to shush numerous times."

The Met said the two officers were responding to a report of a stolen bicycle, and that's why they stopped the young man and his friend as potential suspects. The friend - who is white - was not handcuffed like the other guy was.

Ms Henry said, "Both officers were on top of the black man, while the white man was standing on the side not knowing what to do."



> He kept shouting “please get off him, it’s his bike, the key is in his pocket”.



And it was his bike.

The Met have said "no misconduct was identified." 😡

Ms Henry has set up a petition:

Sign the Petition


----------



## bluescreen (Jul 23, 2022)

Voyeurism and CA images. Discovered covertly filming woman in shop changing room, then images found on his computer when his home was searched. Officer suspended immediately and resigned before he could be dismissed, but escapes immediate custody. 








						Met PC who filmed woman changing and made indecent images of child walks free | ITV News
					

Former Met PC Swaleh Chaudhry was seen filming a woman as she was getting changed at Primark, and possessed extreme pornography and indecent images of a child. | ITV News London




					www.itv.com


----------



## existentialist (Jul 23, 2022)

bluescreen said:


> Voyeurism and CA images. Discovered covertly filming woman in shop changing room, then images found on his computer when his home was searched. Officer suspended immediately and resigned before he could be dismissed, but escapes immediate custody.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And we wonder why police officers seem to feel so entitled to engage in oppressive behaviours like these when they appear to get off so lightly when they are caught?


----------



## two sheds (Jul 23, 2022)

I think judges feel that they've suffered enough


----------



## JimW (Jul 24, 2022)

Reading that distressing story of the woman who died in her flat and the housing association ignored all sorts of requests from neighbours to check on her, also found this from our sworn guardians:


> By October 2020 the housing association had contacted the Metropolitan Police to perform a welfare check on Ms Seleoane and an officer incorrectly told them she was safe and well.
> 
> The force said that the staff member had since left the force but would have faced a professional standards enquiry if they had still been employed.











						Peabody housing association 'sorry for our part' after leaving woman dead in her flat for more than two years
					

Residents had reported the presence of maggots and flies to Peabody Group "within weeks" of the date she had last been confirmed alive, but the housing association closed the case the month after.




					news.sky.com
				




So basically a flat lie in a situation where a person's life may have been at stake.


----------



## equationgirl (Jul 24, 2022)

I don't think Peabody HA has the best of reputations anyway, and this certainly won't have helped. They need to get their shit together too.


----------



## GarveyLives (Jul 25, 2022)

GarveyLives said:


> The Metropolitan Police has made _a further eight_ voluntary referrals to the Independent Office for Police Conduct involving strip searches of children aged between 14 and 17:
> 
> Metropolitan Police makes _eight more child strip-search referrals_ ...
> 
> ​




Metropolitan Police strip-search five children every week without first arresting them, LBC reveals






(Source: as stated in image)

*"Data obtained by LBC shows 799 children aged between 10 and 17 were strip-searched whilst not in custody, from 2019 to 2021."*

*What a legacy.*​


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 25, 2022)

GarveyLives said:


> Metropolitan Police strip-search five children every week without first arresting them, LBC reveals
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You must have utter contempt for everyone who has asked you to stop posting that picture of cressida dick


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jul 25, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> You must have utter contempt for everyone who has asked you to stop posting that picture of cressida dick


All complaints were passed to the IOPC which saw no reason for further action


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 25, 2022)

DaveCinzano said:


> All complaints were passed to the IOPC which saw no reason for further action


Independent office for pictures of cressida


----------



## Dystopiary (Jul 25, 2022)

JimW said:


> Reading that distressing story of the woman who died in her flat and the housing association ignored all sorts of requests from neighbours to check on her, also found this from our sworn guardians:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Looks like the police were contacted about Ms Seleoane at least twice before the housing association finally did in October 2020. 



> [Neighbour Christine] called the police twice. “I told them my neighbour was missing and there was a bad smell. They came and stood outside the door and said they couldn’t smell anything. They said perhaps she had gone away and left a pet behind, or perhaps some food had gone off and was rotting. I knew she didn’t have a pet; you’re not allowed them in this building. I wanted them to break the door down, but they said they couldn’t without a warrant. They said the landlord needed to deal with it.” The second time she called the police – she can’t remember precisely when – she found their response even less helpful. “They seemed quite annoyed – like we were just a bunch of nosy neighbours. They said they couldn’t do anything.”



This is not an easy read:

‘What times we live in that nobody missed her’: the tragedy of Sheila Seleoane


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jul 25, 2022)

(presume technically it's not no longer a police station, but oops)


----------



## equationgirl (Jul 25, 2022)

Puddy_Tat said:


> (presume technically it's not no longer a police station, but oops)



Taste that delicious, sweet irony...


----------



## GarveyLives (Jul 25, 2022)

> _"Anger over the Partygate scandal has been reignited after *Scotland Yard confirmed that it did not send questionnaires to Boris Johnson before deciding against fining him for attending two Downing Street lockdown gatherings* ..."_














(Source:  @dayvidart)​
Met admits _*not*_ sending Boris Johnson questionnaires over Partygate gatherings


----------



## Lurdan (Jul 26, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> You must have utter contempt for everyone who has asked you to stop posting that picture of cressida dick


So instead we get two different pictures of her.

I'm wondering if a political point is being made such as 'behind every rapist there is a woman who is ultimately responsible'.

I'd like to hope that I'm wrong.


----------



## krtek a houby (Jul 26, 2022)

GarveyLives said:


> (Source:  @dayvidart)​
> Met admits _*not*_ sending Boris Johnson questionnaires over Partygate gatherings



You started off good, but you're parodying the cause against filth at this stage

You can do better

Try engaging for a change


----------



## teqniq (Jul 26, 2022)

Well that's just great:

Met strip-search five children every week without first arresting them, LBC reveals


----------



## krtek a houby (Jul 26, 2022)

teqniq said:


> Well that's just great:
> 
> Met strip-search five children every week without first arresting them, LBC reveals
> 
> View attachment 334521


Knew it was bad, but fucking hell


----------



## bluescreen (Jul 26, 2022)

krtek a houby said:


> Knew it was bad, but fucking hell


It's become normalised. How? How can the people doing this not see what they are doing?


----------



## equationgirl (Jul 26, 2022)

What's with the memes GarveyLives ? Your message is blurred and lessened by them - you do a great job of collating this information, the memes are irrelevant. Maybe post them on the bandwidth thread?


----------



## GarveyLives (Jul 27, 2022)

Meet serving Devon and Cornwall Police officer, 33-year old *PC Matthew Tregale* ...






(Source: as stated in image)​
*... yesterday, PC Matthew Tregale appeared before Plymouth Magistrates' Court on eight charges of attempted rape, false imprisonment, sexual assault, three counts of sexual assault by penetration and two counts of coercive and controlling behaviour. These offences are alleged to have taken place while PC Matthew Tregale was off duty over a 15-year period between 2006 and 2021.  It is alleged that he used police restraint techniques against his alleged victims, including handcuffs.*

*PC Matthew Tregale allegedly held a knife against one of the women's cheeks, and also allegedly threatened to make allegations about another to her employer so that she would lose her job. *






(Source: as stated in image)​
*PC Matthew Tregale, who appeared on the Channel 4 documentary Call The Cops, was also a trustee of Devon Super Team - an Exeter based volunteer Superhero Cosplay Group raising funds to help Children in Devon with disabilities.*




*The court heard that PC Matthew Tregale has never been arrested, and was instead charged via postal requisition.  He was first interviewed in May 2020, the court heard, and was placed on restricted duties but was not suspended from Devon and Cornwall Police until he was charged.*

*PC Matthew Tregale was remanded into custody until 25 August 2022, when he will appear before Exeter Crown Court.*


----------



## krtek a houby (Jul 27, 2022)

Horrific

Wishing you would engage, though.

Memes, pics and quoted are powerful, but sometimes it's even more powerful to add one's own thoughts.

Anger is good but giving a voice to that righteous anger can make even more of an impact.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 27, 2022)

I’m just grateful for GarveyLives ‘ information


----------



## krtek a houby (Jul 27, 2022)

Orang Utan said:


> I’m just grateful for GarveyLives ‘ information



Yes, of course it's appreciated

Just wish they would engage

The Cressida Dick stuff backfired after a bit


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jul 27, 2022)




----------



## bluescreen (Jul 27, 2022)

ruffneck23 said:


>



Like for the presentation, anger at the content.
Good summary, nice that they covered the cops' intervention while filming.


----------



## equationgirl (Jul 27, 2022)

bluescreen said:


> Like for the presentation, anger at the content.
> Good summary, nice that they covered the cops' intervention while filming.


Cops intervened whilst the film was being shown, and were filmed doing so.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 27, 2022)

equationgirl said:


> Cops intervened whilst the film was being shown, and were filmed doing so.


Isn’t that what bluescreen is saying?


----------



## equationgirl (Jul 27, 2022)

Orang Utan said:


> Isn’t that what bluescreen is saying?


They weren't filming when the cops turned up, they were showing the film. Then they filmed the cops trying to get them to stop showing the film.


----------



## bluescreen (Jul 27, 2022)

equationgirl said:


> They weren't filming when the cops turned up, they were showing the film. Then they filmed the cops trying to get them to stop showing the film.


Yes, I phrased it carelessly. It was all a bit meta, filming that bit with the cops showing up while it was playing on the building.


----------



## equationgirl (Jul 27, 2022)

bluescreen said:


> Yes, I phrased it carelessly. It was all a bit meta, filming that bit with the cops showing up while it was playing on the building.


Don't get me wrong, it was my favourite bit of the film


----------



## bluescreen (Jul 27, 2022)

equationgirl said:


> Don't get me wrong, it was my favourite bit of the film


I was half expecting it to turn really nasty. I mean, while they were projecting the film - the film itself was detailing horror after horror.


----------



## two sheds (Jul 27, 2022)

bluescreen said:


> I was half expecting it to turn really nasty. I mean, while they were projecting the film - the film itself was detailing horror root and branch reform after horror root and branch reform.


cfu


----------



## quiet guy (Jul 27, 2022)

It was like the Yard's PR team were doing a bit of recycling with the statement for each if the last 6 or 7 Commissioner's


----------



## GarveyLives (Jul 27, 2022)

Meet camera-shy West Mercia *Police Constable Joann Jinks* of Redditch, Worcestershire ...






(Source: as stated in image)​
*... following a hearing at Westminster Magistrates’ Court earlier today, PC Joann Jinks will stand trial at the same court on 23 August 2022 accused of mocking George Floyd by sharing racially-offensive WhatsApp messages on 4, 5 and 10 June 2020.*






(Source: as stated in image)​
*On 14 June 2022, PC Joann Jinks' co-defendant, 31-year-old former PC James Watts of Clifton Road, Castle Bromwich, was sentenced to 20 weeks' imprisonment at Birmingham Magistrates' Court after admitting 10 counts of sending a grossly offensive or menacing message by means of a public electronic communications network, contrary to S.127 of the Communications Act 2003.  *
*
The messages included depictions of a kneeling mat emblazoned with George Floyd’s face, and the claim that someone had bought a George Floyd t-shirt that was so tight around the neck that they could not breathe.

Other images showed a white dog wearing Ku Klux Klan clothing and a black dog with a noose around its neck.

Another image, based on the Jaws film where the character says, ‘We’ll need a bigger boat’, showed a man with an abnormally large neck and the punchline, ‘We’ll need a bigger knee.’
*_
*Further images mocked the size of black men’s genitalia*_*.*



*The charges against PC Joann Jinks and PC James Watts followed an investigation by the Independent Office for Police Conduct after a referral by West Mercia Police. *


----------



## krtek a houby (Jul 27, 2022)

GarveyLives said:


> Meet camera-shy West Mercia *Police Constable Joann Jinks* of Redditch, Worcestershire ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


All shit, of course

What do you think, GarveyLives ?


----------



## Elpenor (Jul 27, 2022)

In the interests of consistency there should surely be some pictures of the various chief constables to complement the Cressida Dick picture


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jul 28, 2022)

Elpenor said:


> In the interests of consistency there should surely be some pictures of the various chief constables to complement the Cressida Dick picture



will this do?


----------



## Lurdan (Jul 28, 2022)

Puddy_Tat said:


> will this do?
> 
> View attachment 334830


{{{piglets}}}


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jul 28, 2022)

ruffneck23 said:


>



As I didn't pass the security vetting to work on the MET's databases I'm very very tempted to send this to the officer who denied the request to highlight how shit their vetting process is.


----------



## equationgirl (Jul 28, 2022)

ruffneck23 said:


> As I didn't pass the security vetting to work on the MET's databases I'm very very tempted to send this to the officer who denied the request to highlight how shit their vetting process is.


I think you should strongly consider doing so.


----------



## bluescreen (Jul 28, 2022)

Fiona Hamilton says: 


> I'm at Westminster Mags Court where three Metropolitan police officers are accused of sending grossly offensive messages in which they joked about sexually assaulting domestic violence victims and much more. This will be a thread.


Thread just starting here. Already appalling:


----------



## planetgeli (Jul 29, 2022)

bluescreen said:


> Fiona Hamilton says:
> 
> Thread just starting here. Already appalling:




To continue. For those who don't do Twitter.









						Former Met officer in Wayne Couzens WhatsApp group blames training for ‘offensive’ texts
					

Ex-PC joked about raping a female colleague, court hears, but says ‘nothing in the training gives you a specific word that is offensive’




					www.theguardian.com
				




Lowlights.

A former police officer who shared what are alleged to be “grossly offensive” messages in a WhatsApp group that included Wayne Couzens has told a court that his training failed to account for diversity and educate him in what words are offensive.

*“It seems like almost every week there is a word that is offensive. How are you supposed to know what is offensive?” said Joel Borders,* who had joked with other officers about raping and beating a colleague and using Tasers on people with Down’s syndrome, who he referred to as “downys”.


“There is nothing in the training that gives you a specific word that is offensive,” he said.

...

Borders, who said he had been described as “exemplary”

...

Giving evidence on Friday, Borders became increasingly irritated as he was questioned by legal counsel for the Crown Prosecution Service about one of his comments on the group, when he said: *“I can’t wait to get on guns so I can shoot some cunt in the face!”*

He compared this to when a teacher friend might joke about wanting to “strangle” a student, claiming that what he had said was “clearly a joke”.

“I don’t even know why this is here. I don’t know why you are questioning it. It’s ridiculous,” he said.

...

Borders also claimed that, when he posted another comment that referred to a female colleague, he didn’t believe she or others would be offended when he stated: *“She will use me as an example. Lead me on then get me locked up when I rape and beat her! Sneaky bitch.”

...*

he added: “I regret being in the group because of this, because of all the harm this has caused. It has got out of hand. You are trying to criminalise innocent police officers.”

“You have two really good police officers in there and they are probably going to lose their jobs *just because you take exception to certain jokes,”

...*

Records of the WhatsApp group also showed that *Cobban referred to the London borough of Hounslow as a “fucking Somali shit hole”, to which Borders replied: “Feltham is worse! I went there the other week and I felt like a spot on a domino!”

...*

The trial previously heard about a message in which Neville told others in the group of a recent shift when he had pinned down a 15-year-old girl, referring to it as a “struggle snuggle”. Prosecutors alleged this to be the acting out of a rape fantasy.

During the same exchange in August 2019, Cobban added that such an approach was “always useful” and that these were “good skills” for a police officer, the court heard.

...

The trial continues.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jul 29, 2022)

❎ Doesn't understand how he was being offensive

✅ Does understand that he needs to hide his face so nobody recognises him and explains


----------



## krtek a houby (Jul 29, 2022)

Knew a copper once, he'd be complaining that why couldn't he use words like "p***" anymore

He'd have nothing but contempt for minorities and even more contempt for himself


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 29, 2022)

planetgeli said:


> To continue. For those who don't do Twitter.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


People like that shouldn’t be allowed out in public let alone be cops


----------



## Dystopiary (Jul 29, 2022)

Full thread on thread reader (don't need to sign into twitter): 

Thread by @Fhamiltontimes on Thread Reader App


----------



## bluescreen (Jul 29, 2022)

I'm torn on this. It might sound odd, because I am spitless with rage at these vile racist misogynist utterly unreconstructed bigots who should never get a job collecting supermarket trolleys let alone as police officers. 
And yet and yet. This was on whatsapp. I'm the last person on earth to be any expert on social media, but afaiui, it's a closed, private group. In a way, it's analogous to a group of mates bantzing in a pub. It's tantamount to thought police, punishment for the wrong kind of bants.
God, how I hate that sort of bants.
But here we are on urban, fantasising about feeding penguins in the South Atlantic. 

I really don't know - should we feed them police officers as well?


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 29, 2022)

bluescreen said:


> I'm torn on this. It might sound odd, because I am spitless with rage at these vile racist misogynist utterly unreconstructed bigots who should never get a job collecting supermarket trolleys let alone as police officers.
> And yet and yet. This was on whatsapp. I'm the last person on earth to be any expert on social media, but afaiui, it's a closed, private group. In a way, it's analogous to a group of mates bantzing in a pub. It's tantamount to thought police, punishment for the wrong kind of bants.
> God, how I hate that sort of bants.
> But here we are on urban, fantasising about feeding penguins in the South Atlantic.
> ...


yes


----------



## A380 (Jul 30, 2022)

DaveCinzano said:


> All complaints were passed to the IOPC who expect to issue an interim report in 2027



FTFY


----------



## GarveyLives (Jul 30, 2022)

GarveyLives said:


> Metropolitan Police strip-search five children every week without first arresting them, LBC reveals
> 
> 
> 
> ...







> _"Nearly *60%* of those strip-searches were *targeted* at Black, Asian and *minority* ethnic (BAME) people, and about 3% targeted women. More troubling, the Met’s data shows that between 500 and 800 children are strip-searched every year in the capital, with 100 to 200 having “intimate parts” exposed in the process ..."_



The question to the answer:

Why are strip-searches not a matter of public debate in the UK?


----------



## kenny g (Jul 30, 2022)

bluescreen said:


> I'm torn on this. It might sound odd, because I am spitless with rage at these vile racist misogynist utterly unreconstructed bigots who should never get a job collecting supermarket trolleys let alone as police officers.
> And yet and yet. This was on whatsapp. I'm the last person on earth to be any expert on social media, but afaiui, it's a closed, private group. In a way, it's analogous to a group of mates bantzing in a pub. It's tantamount to thought police, punishment for the wrong kind of bants.
> God, how I hate that sort of bants.
> But here we are on urban, fantasising about feeding penguins in the South Atlantic.
> ...


Does anyone know what the offence they are charged is with? If it is misconduct in a public office then it seems quite reasonable for this to be used as evidence.
It wasn't as if they were "bantzing" about football teams. They were discussing how they do their jobs and their approach towards the public they serve. With the powers the police hold it is particularly important they conduct themselves in a way which doesn't include a whole raft of the shite highlighted.


----------



## bluescreen (Jul 30, 2022)

kenny g said:


> Does anyone know what the offence they are charged is with? If it is misconduct in a public office then it seems quite reasonable for this to be used as evidence.
> It wasn't as if they were "bantzing" about football teams. They were discussing how they do their jobs and their approach towards the public they serve. With the powers the police hold it is particularly important they conduct themselves in a way which doesn't include a whole raft of the shite highlighted.


I am not excusing them! They are unfit to serve. But I was wondering if they might get off.

I believe they are charged under section 127 of the Communications Act 2003:


> *A person sending any public electronic communications network* a message or other content that is grossly offensive or of an indecent, obscene or menacing character. A person causes any such message or content to be sent.



Defence barrister tried to get charges dismissed on grounds that the messages were private, so couldn't fall within the definition. Judge rejected the application.

More here, from The Independent:
*Judge throws out attempt to dismiss charges against Met Police officers over Wayne Couzens WhatsApp group*


			Welcome to nginx!


----------



## kenny g (Jul 30, 2022)

bluescreen said:


> I am not excusing them! They are unfit to serve. But I was wondering if they might get off.
> 
> I believe they are charged under section 127 of the Communications Act 2003:
> 
> ...


Thanks. Completely see your point about those charges being used in the circumstances. Looks to me as if the CPS have gone for a lower charge in the hope of a greater chance of conviction but if this is allowed to stand it would pretty much prohibit any potentially offensive private communications. First they came for the allegedly racist, sexist, bigoted police and then they came for...


----------



## GarveyLives (Aug 4, 2022)

GarveyLives said:


> The question to the answer:
> 
> Why are strip-searches not a matter of public debate in the UK?



The Independent Office for Police Conduct is investigating _two more_ complaints about _Metropolitan Police officers strip-searching children_.

The latest pair are two 16-year-old boys who were searched in police stations in Ilford and Bethnal Green: 

Metropolitan Police strip-searches of two 16-year-old boys to be investigated by Independent Office for Police Conduct






(Source: as stated in image)​
*The person who was in charge of the Metropolitan Police when these strip-searches of children were taking place left a severance payment of £165,727.36 after "intense and protracted negotiations" with the London mayor’s office for policing  after she had reportedly demanded £500,000.*

*It is not known what compensation, if any, has been received by any of the strip-searched children whose cases have come to light since she left. *


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 4, 2022)

bluescreen said:


> I'm torn on this. It might sound odd, because I am spitless with rage at these vile racist misogynist utterly unreconstructed bigots who should never get a job collecting supermarket trolleys let alone as police officers.
> And yet and yet. This was on whatsapp. I'm the last person on earth to be any expert on social media, but afaiui, it's a closed, private group. In a way, it's analogous to a group of mates bantzing in a pub. It's tantamount to thought police, punishment for the wrong kind of bants.
> God, how I hate that sort of bants.
> But here we are on urban, fantasising about feeding penguins in the South Atlantic.
> ...


Let's see how they do with the current crop of former people first


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 4, 2022)

Police officers investigated for manslaughter of care home resident
					

Police were called to a care home in St Leonards-on-Sea, East Sussex, on the afternoon of June 21 following reports that Donald Burgess, 93, was threatening staff with a knife.




					www.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 4, 2022)

GarveyLives said:


> The Independent Office for Police Conduct is investigating _two more_ complaints about _Metropolitan Police officers strip-searching children_.
> 
> The latest pair are two 16-year-old boys who were searched in police stations in Ilford and Bethnal Green:
> 
> ...


fucking catch yourself on and stop posting that appalling picture


----------



## Shechemite (Aug 4, 2022)

(ah just seen PM’s posted it)


----------



## Serge Forward (Aug 4, 2022)

They're not going to do that Pickman's model. GarveyLives never engages beyond possibly reposting that image as a fuck you to those complaining. It's a shame really because their posts are often really good and have important info in them. Pity the constant Dick pics devalue the message.


----------



## existentialist (Aug 4, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> fucking catch yourself on and stop posting that appalling picture


I think he's just decided to be a prick about it.

Fine, for all the good it'll do. I imagine he's in quite a few people's ignore lists now.


----------



## Shechemite (Aug 4, 2022)

There’s a bandwidth issue? You don’t like seeing her smug face (understandable)


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 4, 2022)

Shechemite said:


> There’s a bandwidth issue? You don’t like seeing her smug face (understandable)


There's a vomiting issue


----------



## Elpenor (Aug 4, 2022)

The issue for me is the constant bombardment of pictures of the former commissioner suggest that the problem lies with an individual rather than with a wider organisational problem in the Met.

The lack of pictures of other chief constables from other police forces when their officers grace these pages is inconsistent and could lead to the conclusion that TD is being singled out for some reason, and that perhaps it is due to her gender or sexuality.

It would be much easier to cease posting the picture though, but I think the poster is doing it for shits and giggles now as they like the attention.


----------



## Shechemite (Aug 4, 2022)

Well yeah garveylives (interesting choice of heroes) has form for conspiracy bollocks.


----------



## bluescreen (Aug 4, 2022)

Elpenor said:


> The issue for me is the constant bombardment of pictures of the former commissioner suggest that the problem lies with an individual rather than with a wider organisational problem in the Met.
> 
> The lack of pictures of other chief constables from other police forces when their officers grace these pages is inconsistent and could lead to the conclusion that TD is being singled out for some reason, and that perhaps it is due to her gender or sexuality.
> 
> It would be much easier to cease posting the picture though, but I think the poster is doing it for shits and giggles now as they like the attention.


It would be good if GarveyLives would engage occasionally so we could have the benefit of their views instead of just c+p. Not that I don't appreciate occasional c+p (except for the incessant Dick pics) but would like to have some sense of an actual human being.  

And maybe an explanation for the incessant bombardment of Dickpickery.
We already know something about the awful deep seated problems with the Met. And we know it's hardly the only problematic police farce in the land.


----------



## GarveyLives (Aug 4, 2022)

This is the Late *Donald Burgess* ...






(Source:  The family of the Late Donald Burgess)​
*... on 21 June 2022, police officers were called to the St Leonards-on-Sea care home in which Mr Burgess - then aged 93, suffering from dementia and whellchair-bound, having only one leg - lived, following reports that he was threatening staff with a knife. *

*After 'engaging' with Mr Burgess briefly, an officer pepper-sprayed him and then used his baton on him while a second officer tasered him.  93-year old Mr Burgess was then handcuffed and taken to hospital, where he remained until his death on 13 July 2022.*




*Sussex Police referred the incident to the Independent Office for Police Conduct after complaints about the excessive use of force against Mr Burgess by its officers.  The two Sussex Police constables involved - who have not yet been publicly identified - have now been served with misconduct notices and letters advising them they are under criminal investigation for manslaughter.*


----------



## Serge Forward (Aug 5, 2022)

Can we have a gurning pic of the Chief Constable of the Sussex Constabulary to go with it, just for consistency, like.


----------



## Shechemite (Aug 5, 2022)

Can’t do right for doing wrong poor fella


----------



## equationgirl (Aug 5, 2022)

Shechemite said:


> Can’t do right for doing wrong poor fella


That's not it and you know it. Either post pictures of all heads of the various forces or don't. Don't just post pictures of Cressida, because doing so implies discrimination because of her gender or sexuality, either of which are pretty disgraceful reasons.

I suggest you go and read the whole thread to get a fuller understanding of why this is annoying people.


----------



## Shechemite (Aug 5, 2022)

Sure

Violence against those 1) who live in care settings (and what a life that is), and/or those with a 2) cognitive disability (such as dementia, like the poor sod upthread) is frequent, and lethal violence (whether sudden or in the ‘death-making’ realities faced by such people.)

If you want to be an arse because I’m more preoccupied with the _lived experience_ of those people than I am in going through a massive thread so as to ensure the feelings of clever (if a bit odd) types who obsess over The Zionist Entity and gleefully (and righteously!) joke about ‘retards’ thats up to you. It helps to make sense of why the left is so maddening hypocrisy and how the genocide of those in care settings gets so little attention.


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 5, 2022)

GarveyLives said:


> This is the Late *Donald Burgess* ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


this is the tardy garvey lives posting up about a story already mentioned in the thread


----------



## DaveCinzano (Aug 5, 2022)

**

ETA - not at P'sm


----------



## existentialist (Aug 5, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> this is the tardy garvey lives posting up about a story already mentioned in the thread


Nah. It just hasn't happened until he posts about it


----------



## equationgirl (Aug 5, 2022)

Shechemite said:


> Sure
> 
> Violence against those 1) who live in care settings (and what a life that is), and/or those with a 2) cognitive disability (such as dementia, like the poor sod upthread) is frequent, and lethal violence (whether sudden or in the ‘death-making’ realities faced by such people.)
> 
> If you want to be an arse because I’m more preoccupied with the _lived experience_ of those people than I am in going through a massive thread so as to ensure the feelings of clever (if a bit odd) types who obsess over The Zionist Entity and gleefully (and righteously!) joke about ‘retards’ thats up to you. It helps to make sense of why the left is so maddening hypocrisy and how the genocide of those in care settings gets so little attention.


Excuse me?

What are you going on about? Show the 'jokes' about 'r*tards' on this thread please.

Where is anyone making light of the plight of anyone in a care setting?


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 5, 2022)

Just put them on ignore if you don’t appreciate the reportage. I appreciate it myself


----------



## existentialist (Aug 5, 2022)

equationgirl said:


> Excuse me?
> 
> What are you going on about? Show the 'jokes' about 'r*tards' on this thread please.
> 
> Where is anyone making light of the plight of anyone in a care setting?


Shechemite is a bit single-issue. Which tends to lead to a lack of perspective, IMO.


----------



## equationgirl (Aug 6, 2022)

Orang Utan said:


> Just put them on ignore if you don’t appreciate the reportage. I appreciate it myself


I appreciate the reportage. I don't appreciate Dick pics when the poster has been repeatedly and politely requested not to do so. The request is reasonable, and given she has not been in charge of the Met for some months, unnecessary.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 6, 2022)

equationgirl said:


> I appreciate the reportage. I don't appreciate Dick pics when the poster has been repeatedly and politely requested not to do so. The request is reasonable, and given she has not been in charge of the Met for some months, unnecessary.


sure it's unneccessary, but it's a habit they've got into and they won't be changing for anyone. so it's more disruptive to object to it really


----------



## equationgirl (Aug 6, 2022)

Orang Utan said:


> sure it's unneccessary, but it's a habit they've got into and they won't be changing for anyone. so it's more disruptive to object to it really


Keep the boat steady rather than challenge poor behaviour?


----------



## campanula (Aug 6, 2022)

I quite like the little blast of vilifying rage I get on seeing the especially smug, visage of Cressida Dick. I whizz past quite quickly but I am definitely OK with having a regular reminder of her horrendously self-serving arrogance...


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 6, 2022)

equationgirl said:


> Keep the boat steady rather than challenge poor behaviour?


It’s not poor behaviour- it’s just a single issue bot account (I imagine)


----------



## A380 (Aug 6, 2022)

GarveyLives said:


> This is the Late *Donald Burgess* ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Care home maximising profits by running with almost certainly insufficient staff and staff not trained to deal with the needs of residents/ patients with challenging behaviour. Instead relying on the resources of public funded agencies to fill the gaps.

This should have been a medical intervention by appropriately trained doctors and nurses. But that wouldn’t maximise shareholder value.


----------



## brogdale (Aug 6, 2022)

A380 said:


> Care home maximising profits by running with almost certainly insufficient staff and staff not trained to deal with the needs of residents/ patients with challenging behaviour. Instead relying on the resources of public funded agencies to fill the gaps.
> 
> This should have been a medical intervention by appropriately trained doctors and nurses. But that wouldn’t maximise shareholder value.


This, absolutely.
OB have been called in twice when my 90YO FiL has suffered bouts of mental ill-health in last 14 months at his "care" home.


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 7, 2022)

Met denies racism after black man ‘choked’ in illegal stop and search
					

Metropolitan police apology and £30,000 payout for ‘incident’ on Chiswick Common that left Zac Sharif-Ali ‘gasping for breath’




					www.theguardian.com
				




This shows all that Is wrong with the Met.

Took this man ten years to get any justice.

From other police who worked with him this copper had a reputation for stopping people. A poor "work ethic". Known to do this in lunchtime so he wouldn't have to do any work after lunch.

What's worse is that the Met dragged this out for ten years.

So known case of bullying officer. Those who worked with him knew he had a problem. Met defends officer for years.

Adds up either to deeply dysfunctional organisation or further underlines this is the way the Met work and will always work.

This isn't just a case of a rotten apple. Its how the Met refuse to admit any of its officers are out of line. Backs them up all the way.


----------



## teqniq (Aug 7, 2022)

The scumbag's still a serving officer and the Met seem to have done everything they can to protect him. Unreformable.


----------



## GarveyLives (Aug 8, 2022)

GarveyLives said:


> The Independent Office for Police Conduct is investigating _two more_ complaints about _Metropolitan Police officers strip-searching children_.
> 
> The latest pair are two 16-year-old boys who were searched in police stations in Ilford and Bethnal Green:
> 
> ...




More 'bandwidth' issues and 'conspiracies' - the children’s commissioner for England has denounced the Metropolitan police’s record on child protection after new data revealed that 650 children were strip-searched over a two-year period and the majority were found to be innocent of the suspicions against them.

650 children – mostly black boys – strip-searched by Met Police in just two years, with some as young as 10


----------



## equationgirl (Aug 8, 2022)

GarveyLives I can't like your post because it makes me angry.  Also makes me wonder if certain members of society are misusing their powers to enact child abuse. Disgraceful isn't the word.

Thank you for posting and interacting.


----------



## Chilli.s (Aug 8, 2022)

GarveyLives "liked" only as its good to have all these awful things collected here for a catalogue of police errors and failures. Thank you for keeping the list going


----------



## GarveyLives (Aug 8, 2022)

GarveyLives said:


> More 'bandwidth' issues and 'conspiracies' - the children’s commissioner for England has denounced the Metropolitan police’s record on child protection after new data revealed that 650 children were strip-searched over a two-year period and the majority were found to be innocent of the suspicions against them.
> 
> 650 children – mostly black boys – strip-searched by Met Police in just two years, with some as young as 10



Fully reported upon here:

​


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Aug 9, 2022)

GarveyLives said:


> Fully reported upon here:
> 
> ​



A majority of the children were from ethnic minorities and also were no doubt working class. Its thoroughly disgusting and nothing will change with the new commisioner.


----------



## equationgirl (Aug 11, 2022)

This PC lied about a) having a girlfriend in the first place and then b) lied about her having cancer followed by c) lying about her dying from said cancer in order to get more time off and better shift flexibility.

Resigned before disciplinary (of course) but got a lifetime ban on being a police officer.









						West Midlands PC made up claim fake girlfriend died of cancer
					

Harry Sarkar got bereavement leave and flexible working benefits due to his "odious" lies.



					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## GarveyLives (Aug 11, 2022)

GarveyLives said:


> This morning, serving Metropolitan Police officer *Sergeant Laurence Knight*, who is attached to Met Detention, the Metropolitan Police's custody command, appeared at Westminster Magistrates’ Court charged with rape:
> 
> Serving Met Police officer 'raped woman on Brighton beach' after meeting her on stag do
> 
> ...




The Metropolitan Police's *Sergeant Laurence Knight* appeared at Southwark Crown Court earlier today charged with rape and sexual assault ...






(Source: as stated in image) 




*... Sergeant Laurence Knight was granted bail on condition that he does not contact the complainant and will next appear at Southwark Crown Court for trial on 19 June 2023.  *


----------



## Dystopiary (Aug 12, 2022)

GarveyLives said:


> The Metropolitan Police's *Sergeant Laurence Knight* appeared at Southwark Crown Court earlier today charged with rape and sexual assault ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So the woman has to wait nearly another year. Awful. 😡


----------



## A380 (Aug 17, 2022)

Former Bedford police officer jailed for online child sexual offences
					

He’s been retired from the force




					www.bedfordtoday.co.uk


----------



## Lurdan (Aug 17, 2022)

Here's something a bit different. From today's Sun (since picked up by the Mail Online).


----------



## GarveyLives (Aug 19, 2022)

More 'bandwidth' issues and 'conspiracies' - this time in the shape of 56-year old *Anthony Smith* of Oatlands Drive, Weybridge, Surrey ...




*... earlier today at Guildford Crown Court, former Metropolitan Police officer Anthony Smith was imprisoned for 24 years after being found guilty of 13 counts of rape and sexual assault, offences that he carried out against three teenage girls between 1993 and 1997 while a serving Metropolitan Police officer.*




*Former Metropolitan Police officer Anthony Smith left the Metropolitan Police in 2004 after he was convicted of gross indecency with a child in an unrelated case.*


----------



## GarveyLives (Aug 19, 2022)

Yet more 'bandwidth' issues and 'conspiracies' - this time divorced father of two *Sergeant Rob Adams*, formerly of Sussex Police ...




*Sergeant Rob Adams has been dismissed from Sussex Police without notice, after having had allegations of breaching standards of professional behaviour proven against him.*
*
In December 2020, Sergeant Rob Adams was handed a final written warning for sticking a photo of a female officer onto a pornographic image of a naked model and sending it as a "Secret Santa" 'gift'.  It was noted that in 2017 Sergeant Rob Adams sent a female police community support officer a full-length naked selfie of himself and conducted an inappropriate relationship with her.

In the same month, a complaint was made by a female sexual assault victim that in March 2014, after reporting the assault, Sergeant Rob Adams had sent a naked selfie to her and told her he wanted to handcuff her to a bed, as well as saying that he was so aroused by her short skirt he would have sexually assaulted her himself.
*
*The victim did not report her dealings with Sergeant Rob Adams because she had deleted evidence from her phone, including the naked selfie and the flirtatious comments, and she was scared and worried about making a formal complaint against a serving officer.   She only reported the incident after  Sergeant Rob Adams' name appeared in press reports regarfding the final written warning he had received that month.*




*Sergeant Rob Adams had been referred to as "Police Sergeant X" during the misconduct hearing after he was granted anonymity by disciplinary panel's independent chair, despite opposition to the order by the media who were supported by Sussex Police.  This resulted in complaints from rape and sexual abuse charities who accused the panel of prioritising the reputation of an officer over the safety of women and girls.*


----------



## Lurdan (Aug 24, 2022)

*GMP’s Professional Standards Branch has charged a serving officer with rape*



> James Andrew Darnton (24/10/70), who is a Temporary Detective Inspector within the Public Protection Governance Unit, will appear at Liverpool Crown Court on Monday 10 July 2023.
> 
> The charge relates to a report, received in October 2021, regarding an incident involving an adult female in 2009.
> 
> The officer has been suspended. Misconduct proceedings will recommence following criminal proceedings.



GMP Press Release


----------



## Lurdan (Aug 25, 2022)

Following an IOPC investigation which began last August, the CPS have authorised charges of misconduct in public office against one former and one serving Derbyshire PC.

40 year old Daniel Nash, who has since resigned, has been charged with 13 offences of misconduct. "These reflect his conduct with 13 separate women between 2015-2020". (CPS)
46 year old serving Police Constable Matthew Longmate is charged with one offense of misconduct. "This charge is a joint charge with Daniel Nash" (CPS) so refers to both having sex with the same woman. He is currently suspended from duties.

CPS Press Release - IOPC Press Release 
Telegraph story (archived): Former police officer ‘had sexual relationships with 13 women while on the job’


----------



## bluescreen (Aug 27, 2022)

I'm sure there will be a perfectly innocent explanation








						Man in 20s dies after falling into Thames while being arrested by Met officers | ITV News
					

The Met has referred itself to the policing watchdog after the man was pulled from the water but did not survive. | ITV National News




					www.itv.com


----------



## Lurdan (Aug 27, 2022)

bluescreen said:


> I'm sure there will be a perfectly innocent explanation
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Clearly some 'lessons have been learned' since the last time this happened as they didn't need to taser this guy.

Chelsea Bridge death: The family of Oladeji Omishore raise concerns about misinformation | Inquest 

Are they slowly working towards 'drowned while trying to escape' becoming standard operating procedure ?


----------



## equationgirl (Aug 29, 2022)

Lurdan said:


> Clearly some 'lessons have been learned' since the last time this happened as they didn't need to taser this guy.
> 
> Chelsea Bridge death: The family of Oladeji Omishore raise concerns about misinformation | Inquest
> 
> Are they slowly working towards 'drowned while trying to escape' becoming standard operating procedure ?


I sincerely hope not but then, it's the Met after all..

'...we didn't lay a hand on him sarge, he drowned himself...'


----------



## Lurdan (Aug 29, 2022)

*A Sheffield police officer has been charged with two counts of rape.*



> PC Rowan Horrocks, 26, who was based on a response team, is due to appear at Leeds Magistrates’ Court tomorrow (Tuesday 30 August).
> 
> The charges relate to a report that a woman was raped in South Yorkshire on 28 November 2021. The officer was not on duty at the time of the alleged offences.
> 
> Horrocks is currently suspended from duties and internal misconduct proceedings are underway alongside the criminal justice process.



South Yorkshire Police press release


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 29, 2022)

and none of this is new, see eg cork daily herald, 17/9/1891

if cops haven't been nicked yet it's only because so many of them are up to something no good


----------



## GarveyLives (Sep 2, 2022)

More 'bandwidth' issues and 'conspiracies': 

_More than 170_ serving Metropolitan Police officers under investigation for alleged domestic abuse







*"Figures from City Hall show that a rising number of police are subject to inquiries."*​


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 2, 2022)

GarveyLives said:


> More 'bandwidth' issues and 'conspiracies':
> 
> _More than 170_ serving Metropolitan Police officers under investigation for alleged domestic abuse
> 
> ...


That's an astoundingly low number, reckon there's hundreds more below the radar


----------



## teqniq (Sep 3, 2022)

Nowhere near as serious as most other examples posted but proper Keystone cops shit:


----------



## Dystopiary (Sep 3, 2022)

Lurdan said:


> Clearly some 'lessons have been learned' since the last time this happened as they didn't need to taser this guy.
> 
> Chelsea Bridge death: The family of Oladeji Omishore raise concerns about misinformation | Inquest
> 
> Are they slowly working towards 'drowned while trying to escape' becoming standard operating procedure ?



The family of Oladeji Omishore have said that systematic change is needed to improve the treatment of Black men with mental health issues. Mr Omishore, known as Deji, died after being tasered multiple times by police officers and falling into the River Thames. The family has said the police issued misinformation to "portray him as a menacing person." The officers involved are still on active duty.

The family did not know about Mr Omishore's contact with the police or their use of a taser until they saw footage on social media, while he lay dying in hospital.



> _He was clearly in mental health crisis. Yet instead of deescalating and offering compassion, the police officers shouted and used force against him. This seemed to only increase his fear and anguish. _





> _Deji was so beloved. He was creative, funny, and caring. He loved music, singing, art, nature, and his local neighbourhood. He faced struggles with mental health but was working hard to improve his wellbeing. We have learned that our family now faces a long struggle for truth, justice, and accountability. We are committed to fighting for that, not only in Deji’s name but alongside all the other bereaved families like ours.” _



Family of Oladeji Omishore dispute status of investigation of Chelsea Bridge death


----------



## teqniq (Sep 6, 2022)

What the fuck?


----------



## bluescreen (Sep 6, 2022)

Oh look. Another man shot dead in a police pursuit. 









						Streatham Hill: Man shot dead by police after pursuit
					

Police say the man, believed to be in his 20s, was shot after they followed a "suspect vehicle".



					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## existentialist (Sep 6, 2022)

teqniq said:


> What the fuck?



Give it a few months, and mobs will start intervening against the police in situations like this. And then, slowly, they might start to realise just how outnumbered they are


----------



## Serge Forward (Sep 6, 2022)

That copper who booted the guy in the back, what a shame that no one took one of those nice outdoor cafe chairs to the cunt. One day, hopefully that will become the correct good citizen's response.


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Sep 6, 2022)

existentialist said:


> Give it a few months, and mobs will start intervening against the police in situations like this. And then, slowly, they might start to realise just how outnumbered they are


I really fucking hope so.


----------



## story (Sep 6, 2022)

bluescreen said:


> Oh look. Another man shot dead in a police pursuit.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This is also being covered in the Streatham Hill and Broxton Helicopter threads.

Possibly unarmed man shot after his car was stopped. Chris Kaba (aka Madix or Mad Itch) recently released from prison. Soon to be a father. Associated with the 67.













						Man who died after being shot by police was about to become a dad for first time
					

Chris Kaba was shot dead in his car by police on Monday night and now his grieving friends and family have revealed he was about to become a dad for the first time




					www.mirror.co.uk


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 6, 2022)

Serge Forward said:


> That copper who booted the guy in the back, what a shame that no one took one of those nice outdoor cafe chairs to the cunt. One day, hopefully that will become the correct good citizen's response.


something heavier would be better


----------



## story (Sep 6, 2022)

Youtube is filling up with local and independent reports about the the Streatham Hill incident.

Search for Madix 67 to see it.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 6, 2022)

story said:


> Youtube is filling up with local and independent reports about the the Streatham Hill incident.
> 
> Search for Madix 67 to see it.


wonder how much the cops would be bleating if one of theirs had been stopped and taken out in such a cold-blooded, murderous fashion.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 6, 2022)

story said:


> Youtube is filling up with local and independent reports about the the Streatham Hill incident.
> 
> Search for Madix 67 to see it.


do you reckon they'll find a gun the far side of a fence?


----------



## Dystopiary (Sep 6, 2022)

Serge Forward said:


> That copper who booted the guy in the back, what a shame that no one took one of those nice outdoor cafe chairs to the cunt. One day, hopefully that will become the correct good citizen's response.


Yeah, I'm hoping as shit like this gets shown and passed round on social media more, the more people'll think about what they'd do in that situation. I think a lot of people still have a "not my business" mentality + some level of trust in the police + "normalcy bias," but when they see shit like this outside of that bubble, they'll be more inclined to intervene the next time. 

(I realise not everyone's in a position to act or say anything but lots of people can and should.)


----------



## bluescreen (Sep 6, 2022)

Dystopiary said:


> Yeah, I'm hoping as shit like this gets shown and passed round on social media more, the more people'll think about what they'd do in that situation. I think a lot of people still have a "not my business" mentality + some level of trust in the police + "normalcy bias," but when they see shit like this outside of that bubble, they'll be more inclined to intervene the next time.
> 
> (I realise not everyone's in a position to act or say anything but lots of people can and should.)


People who stand and film without intervening come in for a lot of stick but they can be performing a vital function too. I've never done it or had to do it, but these tips look useful, though more relevant to the US.








						How to Safely and Ethically Film Police Misconduct
					

Know your rights.




					www.teenvogue.com


----------



## Dystopiary (Sep 6, 2022)

Marc Cole, 30, had a cardiac arrest and died after police tasered him. Mr Cole had a severe brain condition and had suffered a recent bereavement; he was experiencing an acute mental health crisis and an episode of self-harm at a friend's home. 

Lisa Cole, his sister, has said: 


> Marc needed urgent medical assistance and a *compassionate* response. Instead Marc was repeatedly Tasered by Police when he was terrified and confused. Marc never made it home to his children. Marc had a cardiac arrest and *died* on the pavement.
> 
> People experiencing Mental health issues are at a *greater risk* of Cardiac arrest after being shot with a Taser. Tasers cause *extreme and agonising pain*, loss of cognitive function and *fatal* cardiac arrythmias.
> 
> ...



Ms Cole believes that "are not unique, but rather_* a pattern of abusive and excessive force* _used against people in Mental Health Crisis." 

She has set up a petition to ban tasering people who are experiencing mental health crisis: 

Sign the Petition


----------



## story (Sep 6, 2022)

bluescreen said:


> People who stand and film without intervening come in for a lot of stick but they can be performing a vital function too. I've never done it or had to do it, but these tips look useful, though more relevant to the US.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Brixton does tend to stand around and bear witness, hold up phones, when we see cops coming in. It’s pretty normal behaviour. Obviously it’s not possible in all circumstances thoough.

I’ve also seen people calling out the cops, berating them out loud when they’re cuffing youngsters etc.


But tbh it’s only really safe to do this if there are yet more around who can bear witness if the watchers are then set upon.


----------



## Dystopiary (Sep 6, 2022)

bluescreen said:


> People who stand and film without intervening come in for a lot of stick but they can be performing a vital function too. I've never done it or had to do it, but these tips look useful, though more relevant to the US.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh yeah, absolutely not criticising whoever filmed that for doing so, and I agree with you. Suppose it depends on the circumstances, but filming stuff like that is essential. Thanks for the link.


----------



## GarveyLives (Sep 9, 2022)

GarveyLives said:


> On 4 May 2022, at Preston Crown Court 43-year-old *PC Ernesto Ceraldi*, a specialist _firearms officer_ and dog handler with Greater Manchester Police,  and a serving police officer for 21 years, pleaded guilty to _attempting to rape a woman_.  *PC Ernesto Ceraldi* had previously been charged with rape but the indictment was amended to attempted rape.  *PC Ernesto Ceraldi* also admitted _assault occasioning actual bodily harm_.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Greater Manchester Police officer who tried to rape woman he met in pub will _not_ have prison sentence extended


----------



## Lurdan (Sep 10, 2022)

Former Lincolnshire Police officer charged following IOPC investigation​


> Former Police Constable Shaun Wheeler, 56, has been charged with two counts of misconduct in public office in relation to allegations that he abused his powers for sexual purpose when a serving police officer. It is alleged that he engaged in sexual acts and inappropriate communications with one woman between July 2017 and March 2018 while on duty. It is also alleged that he engaged in inappropriate, sexually motivated communications with another woman between January and March 2019 while on duty. He had met both women through the course of his duties.





> We received a referral from the force in February 2019 and investigated the allegations against PC Wheeler, who resigned from the force later that year.  (...) Former PC Wheeler is due to appear before Nottingham Magistrates Court on 6 October 2022.


IOPC press release

and

Northumbria Police officer dismissed for abusing his position for a sexual purpose​
At a disciplinary hearing PC Callum McLennan who sent inappropriate messages to a vulnerable woman he met in the course of his duties was found to have committed gross misconduct and dismissed without notice.



> After attending a report of a domestic violence incident, PC McLennan sent personal and unprofessional messages to the woman between 4 and 27 February 2021.
> 
> The messages sent by him included leading, personal statements with him using kisses and discussed his own private life and relationship status.  PC McLennan also appears to have encouraged the woman to contact him on Facebook.





> Initially PC McLennan used text messages as a way to update the woman on the outcome of the incident he had attended. During interview PC McLennan admitted after meeting her in a professional capacity, he had attempted to develop a relationship with her through text messages.


IOPC press release

and

The long running saga of these charming men finally concluded.

Gwent Police: Two officers sacked for gross misconduct​




Former Chief Superintendent Mark Warrender, Chief Superintendant Mark Budden and Chief Inspector Paul Staniforth.

At a disciplinary hearing which ended this week Warrender was found to have 'inappropriately touched' a junior officer, and all three were found to have engaged in 'inappropriate conversation' with her, at a leaving party for former Gwent Police Chief Constable Julian Williams in June 2019.

Budden was also found to have provided a dishonest account about his conduct, disclosed information in relation to the investigation and have failed to declare a conflict of interest.

Warrender and Budden were suspended on full pay when the complaint was made against them. An investigation was conducted by an outside force overseen by the IOPC. Sixteen months later, in October 2020, a file was sent to the CPS. In March 2021 the CPS decided not to authorise charges against them. Last December Gwent Police were still ''considering proceedings". It was estimated then that the two had been paid over £500,000 while on suspension.

A misconduct hearing finally began in April this year, held behind closed doors 'out of consideration for the victim'. It concluded this week. Budden and Staniforth were sacked. Warrender had retired last Friday but would have been sacked had he not done so.

BBC story


----------



## Serge Forward (Sep 10, 2022)

Probably the wrong thread to post this, but as the police murder of Chris Kaba has been mentioned in this thread...


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Sep 10, 2022)

The execution of Chris Kaba by the MET really deserved a thread of its own.


----------



## bluescreen (Sep 10, 2022)

Mr.Bishie said:


> The execution of Chris Kaba by the MET really deserved a thread of its own.


On the Brixton forum








						Chris Kaba, 24, shot dead by police in Streatham, Mon 5th Sept 2022
					

The Late Chris Kaba, also known as Mad Itch 67 or Madix, who was shot by officers from the Metropolitan Police in Kirkstall Gardens shortly before 10.00 p.m. last night and died in the early hours of this morning:    (Source: MyLondon)  Specialist Metropolitan Police firearms officers were in...




					www.urban75.net


----------



## GarveyLives (Sep 13, 2022)

Further 'bandwidth issues' and 'conspiracies', in the shape of serving Metropolitan Police officer *PC Hussain Chehab*, who is based in Enfield with the North Area Basic Command Unit.  *PC Hussain Chehab* has been charged with _four counts of sexual activity with a girl aged between 13 and 15; five counts of making indecent photographs/pseudo-photographs of a child; one count each of taking indecent images of children; engaging in sexual communication with a child; distributing indecent images of a child, and encouraging or assisting in the distribution of indecent images of children_.






(Source: as stated in image)

*The alleged offences are said to have occurred between 2019 and 2021.*​


----------



## tim (Sep 15, 2022)

Fell over with a police officer and repeatedly banged her head on the pavement.









						'Woman falls over' then 'bangs head against ground' on Hounslow High Street
					

Pictures show a police cordon outside shops on the high street and a first aid kit lying on the floor




					www.mylondon.news


----------



## two sheds (Sep 16, 2022)

This is fucking creepy behaviour, even worse with the innocent smiles when challenged.



Can't hear what they're mumbling so don't know if they said what they're quoted as saying but certainly looks that way.


----------



## teqniq (Sep 17, 2022)




----------



## Chilli.s (Sep 17, 2022)

teqniq said:


>



Creepy fuckin weirdos


----------



## Lurdan (Sep 21, 2022)

Later today (21st) a former Kent police community support officer is due to appear at Westminster Magistrates Court charged with misconduct in public office.



> Thomas Daley, 49, who was based in Canterbury, is alleged to have pursued a sexual or improper relationship with a woman with whom he came into contact during the course of his duties. Between 24 and 25 July 2020 he allegedly sent her inappropriate text messages, which had no policing purpose.



IOPC press release


----------



## teqniq (Sep 21, 2022)

Two of the officers bought to trial over this found guilty:









						Wayne Couzens’ Met Police colleagues convicted over WhatsApp messages
					

Posts were discovered when detectives seized Couzens’ phone following the murder of Sarah Everard




					www.independent.co.uk


----------



## Lurdan (Sep 21, 2022)

Little more detail:

Met PC Jonathon Cobban and former Met PC Joel Borders were convicted today of sharing grossly offensive messages in a WhatsApp group which also included rapist murderer Wayne Couzens. Both were warned they faced the "real possibility" of jail time.

A third officer PC William Neville was acquitted of all charges but along with Cobban faces internal Met disciplinary proceedings for gross misconduct.

The WhatsApp group contained seven members including Couzens. In addition to the criminal charges brought against these three, the IOPC found a case to answer for gross misconduct against all the other six members. The other three, currently with the Met, Norfolk Constabulary and the Civil Nuclear Constabulary now face internal disciplinary procedures.

‘Banter’: How Wayne Couzens’ police colleagues tried to fight prosecution over horrific WhatsApp messages - Independent



> [they] fought their prosecution for sending racist, misogynist, sexist, homophobic, Islamophobia and ableist WhatsApp messages from start to finish. The defendants said their posts were just “banter” or dark jokes and called charges under a law that criminalises grossly offensive communications “ridiculous” in court. They tried, and failed, to get the case thrown out in July and then denied all charges.





> Cobban told Westminster Magistrates’ Court: “As far as I was concerned, these messages were sent on a private, secured WhatsApp group and I had no expectation they could or would be read by anyone outside that group.” He said that as former officers who guarded sensitive sites had a “dark sense of humour”, adding: “I meant them to be taken as humorous banter and nothing more.” Borders, who became a close protection officer after leaving the Metropolitan Police, said the case had “got out of hand”.





> Addressing a female prosecutor, he added: “It’s absolutely ridiculous. You’re trying to criminalise innocent police officers, you’ve got two really good police officers in there who are going to probably lose their jobs over this, just because you take exception to certain jokes. People get offended by everything. You need to stop this grossly offensive thing because it’s absolutely ridiculous.”





> Borders was questioned about a message where he wrote of a female police officer: “She will use me as an example. Lead me on then get me locked up when I rape and beat her! Sneaky b****.” He responded: “I was saying she was the type of person who would make a false allegation, rape and beat should have been in quote marks. It’s an exaggerated way of saying she is not to be trusted … she’s the sort of person who is really underhand and devious.”





> The court was shown chats appearing to joke about police performing sex acts on domestic violence victims, with Cobban writing: “That's alright, DV victims love it... that's why they are repeat victims more often than not.” When asked about the message in court, the officer said it was “quite obviously sarcastic”.





> At another point, Cobban described an incident where he had to look after a person who needed hospital treatment after self-harming as an “attention seeking, self-harming f*g”. He denied targeting the gay community with the comment and said his use of the slur was “un-targeted derogatory name calling”.





> Responding to a colleague’s account of responding to domestic violence incidents days later, Borders wrote: “Bet they all had one thing in common. Women that don’t listen.” When giving evidence in his defence, Borders said he had regularly been called to domestic abuse incidents and that some were “horrendous”, saying the posts were just “silly comments”.





> During the same exchange, Cobban called a racially diverse areas of London as a “s***hole”, described a member of the public who asked him for directions as “yellow” and remarked: “Not even the shops are in English.” The officer denied being racist but admitted that the messages were in “very poor taste”. Borders wrote that he “felt like a spot on a domino” in the London district of Feltham and described Hounslow as “twinned with Baghdad”. He denied disparaging the areas because of their racial diversity and said he described himself as a spot on a domino as a “celebration of diversity”.





> In April 2019, Borders wrote that he could not wait to “shoot some c*** in the face” with a police firearm and Cobban replied: “Me too. I want to taser a cat and a dog to see which reacts better … same with children. Zap zap you little f***ers.” Borders replied “and a couple of downys?”, in what prosecutors said was a reference to people with Down’s Syndrome. Borders told the court the exchange was “clearly a joke”, adding: “It’s blatantly obvious, I don’t know why this is even here [on the indictment], it’s ridiculous.”


----------



## GarveyLives (Sep 23, 2022)

Lurdan said:


> Little more detail:
> 
> Met PC Jonathon Cobban and former Met PC Joel Borders were convicted today of sharing grossly offensive messages in a WhatsApp group which also included rapist murderer Wayne Couzens. Both were warned they faced the "real possibility" of jail time.



Metropolitan Police Officer Guilty of Sharing ‘Grossly Offensive’ Misogynistic and Racist Messages Still Receiving _Full Salary_







(Source: as stated in image)​
*Safety conscious PC Jonathon Cobban of the Metropolitan Police had previously volunteered to take on the additional responsibility of being the “race and diversity custodian” in his unit while serving in the Civil Nuclear Constabulary.*


----------



## existentialist (Sep 24, 2022)

It's easy to see how ingrained into police culture misogyny, homophobia, and general misanthropy is. While these bastards deserve everything they get, the real culprit is the organisation that allows these attitudes to thrive and flourish.


----------



## Dystopiary (Sep 26, 2022)

This was in the last Private Eye about the not-so independent IOPC and Met corruption.


----------



## Dystopiary (Oct 5, 2022)

Police wrestle asthmatic Black boy to the ground then kneel on his legs. "Mistaken identity." His mother talks about her fears and her son's experience and her campaign to change the law. 

reporter: "Last year there were over 300.000 stop and searches by the police in London."



link: Antoine Allen


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 5, 2022)

Dystopiary said:


> This was in the last Private Eye about the not-so independent IOPC and Met corruption.
> 
> View attachment 344575


The eye miss the chance to say maybe the Met should be disbanded


----------



## Dystopiary (Oct 5, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> The eye miss the chance to say maybe the Met should be disbanded


Of course. Their interests don't go as far as dismantling the interests of State.


----------



## Shechemite (Oct 5, 2022)

Update on the Donald Burgess killing. 

He was in his own room (in a wheelchair, with one leg). What threat he posed to anyone apart from perhaps himself is beyond me 









						Family of 93-year-old dementia sufferer who died after being tasered slams police
					

THE FAMILY of a one-legged 93-year-old dementia sufferer who died after he was tasered in his care home have slammed the police.




					www.theargus.co.uk


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 5, 2022)

Shechemite said:


> Update on the Donald Burgess killing.
> 
> He was in his own room (in a wheelchair, with one leg). What threat he posed to anyone apart from perhaps himself is beyond me
> 
> ...


police sources suggest they feared he could speed at them and cause injury


----------



## equationgirl (Oct 5, 2022)

two sheds said:


> This is fucking creepy behaviour, even worse with the innocent smiles when challenged.
> 
> 
> 
> Can't hear what they're mumbling so don't know if they said what they're quoted as saying but certainly looks that way.



Claremont is quite some way from the Royal Mile too. I would estimate at least a 20 minute walk, if not nearer 30.


----------



## Karl Masks (Oct 5, 2022)

Smirking fascist cunts


----------



## GarveyLives (Oct 6, 2022)

Home Office suspends ex-Met officer over racist WhatsApp chat





*Former Metropolitan Police officer, Rob Lewis, has been put on leave from his UK Border Force job after he set up a WhatsApp group filled with white supremacist content, including messages and memes about the Government's policy to deport migrants to Rwanda for processing, slurs about 'black' MPs as well as abuse towards the Duke and Duchess of Sussex. There was at least one joke about the recent devastating flooding in Pakistan, where 1,700 have died and millions were displaced.*


----------



## Dystopiary (Oct 6, 2022)

Border Force, jfc.


----------



## GarveyLives (Oct 6, 2022)

GarveyLives said:


> Home Office suspends ex-Met officer over racist WhatsApp chat
> 
> 
> 
> ...



He has now neen arrested on suspicion of offences under the Communications Act and misconduct in public office:

Ex-Metropolitan Police officer arrested over racist WhatsApp chat


----------



## story (Oct 8, 2022)

This YouTube channel Power to the Proletariat - doesn’t show the big headline shit the Met gets up to but it does show the low level daily grind of their sense entitlement and poor behaviour.











I know noting about who runs the channel.


----------



## Serge Forward (Oct 8, 2022)

I just watched the first of those videos, and whoever he is, he's fucking ace.


----------



## story (Oct 8, 2022)

Serge Forward said:


> I just watched the first of those videos, and whoever he is, he's fucking ace.



Yes. I like his calm persistent manner, the way he knows his stuff and is firm measured and certain. Doing the necessary small stuff, not the big glory stuff.

He is a warrior not a soldier.


----------



## Serge Forward (Oct 8, 2022)

It's also strangely therapeutic watching, what are fairly long videos in which not much happens, and seeing the lad get the better of the filth. All with mostly polite assertiveness and knowing his stuff.


----------



## story (Oct 8, 2022)

Serge Forward said:


> It's also strangely therapeutic watching, what are fairly long videos in which not much happens, and seeing the lad get the better of the filth. All with mostly polite assertiveness and knowing his stuff.



ACAB ASMR


----------



## Karl Masks (Oct 8, 2022)

"you're the perfect man for an inside job" - priceless.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Oct 8, 2022)

Dystopiary said:


> Border Force, jfc.



i get the feeling that their mission statement is something like 'you don't have to be a racist twunt to work here but it helps'

vaguely knew someone who went there when their civil service job was going to be made redundant - he lasted about a week there (to the best of my knowledge he was not a racist twunt) and decided he'd rather have redundancy.


----------



## teqniq (Oct 9, 2022)

What the fuck?


----------



## two sheds (Oct 9, 2022)

If he'd been an attractive young female they might have followed him home.


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Oct 9, 2022)

teqniq said:


> What the fuck?



Hey, maybe as things get more extreme and authoritarian in this country and the policing etc gets more Russian, the response to it should also get more Russian. Can't help feeling that way at the moment I must say.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 9, 2022)

teqniq said:


> What the fuck?



We're more pyongyang than moscow


----------



## Karl Masks (Oct 9, 2022)

two sheds said:


> If he'd been an attractive young female they might have followed him home.


While grinning and leering. Perfectly normal....except for everyone not a cop


----------



## GarveyLives (Oct 9, 2022)

Meet *Detective Constable Stephen Hardy* of Greater Manchester Police's Stockport division ... 







(Source:  Steve Allen)​
*... on 3 October 2022, Detective Constable Stephen Hardy appeared before Liverpool Crown Court accused of three charges of possessing extreme pornography; one of coercive behaviour; six sexual assaults of a girl; two of inciting or causing a girl to engage in sexual activity; raping a 15-year-old girl; two offences of raping a woman; causing a child to look at an image of sexual activity; causing a woman to engage in sexual activity; two sexual assaults of a woman and two of taking indecent images of a child.*




*Greater Manchester Police Detective Constable Stephen Hardy was not asked to enter any pleas and he was further remanded on bail by Judge Neil Flewitt, KC, until 31 October 2022. A date for his trial, expected to last seven days, was fixed to begin on 3 July 2023.

Greater Manchester Police first received a report relating to Detective Constable Stephen Hardy in June 2020.*


----------



## equationgirl (Oct 10, 2022)

There's so many of them...


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 10, 2022)

equationgirl said:


> There's so many of them...


look at it the other way round, there are so few law-abiding cops


----------



## equationgirl (Oct 10, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> look at it the other way round, there are so few law-abiding cops


Yeah, that's worse


----------



## GarveyLives (Oct 13, 2022)

GarveyLives said:


> More 'bandwidth' issues and 'conspiracies':
> 
> _More than 170_ serving Metropolitan Police officers under investigation for alleged domestic abuse
> 
> ...





Pickman's model said:


> That's an astoundingly low number, reckon there's hundreds more below the radar



Yet more 'bandwidth issues' and 'conspiracies':



> _"The Metropolitan Police is investigating *more than 600 domestic and sexual abuse allegations against its officers*, the BBC has been told ..."_



Inside the new Met police unit investigating officer abuse claims


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 13, 2022)

GarveyLives said:


> Yet more 'bandwidth issues' and 'conspiracies':
> 
> 
> 
> Inside the new Met police unit investigating officer abuse claims


yeh but when you bump in corruption and misconduct and assault etc must be a far more sizeable number


----------



## GarveyLives (Oct 17, 2022)

Another day of 'bandwidth issues' and 'conspiracies':


_Huge failings kept hundreds of corrupt officers in the force_, admits Met chief


Met chief criticises force’s _failure to tackle racism and misogyny_


New Met Police chief admits black and Asian officers have faced _'systematic_ bias'







(Source: as stated in image)






*A lasting legacy.*​


----------



## pseudonarcissus (Oct 17, 2022)

GarveyLives said:


> Another day of 'bandwidth issues' and 'conspiracies':
> 
> 
> _Huge failings kept hundreds of corrupt officers in the force_, admits Met chief
> ...


is that a picture of the wife of the head of professional standards?


----------



## Lurdan (Oct 17, 2022)

Louise Casey ('Baroness Casey' lol) was commissioned by Cressida Dick :



> To undertake a review into the standards of behaviour and internal culture of the Metropolitan Police Service and make recommendations on the actions required.



She has written to Mark Rowley with the 'initial views' she has come to after looking at Met records of complaints and how they are dealt with. (PDF here).  *The complaints analysed* *are all internal ones* - complaints raised by Met staff, officers and their families *NOT* complaints raised by the general public.



> 1. The Met takes too long to resolve misconduct cases.
> 2. Officers and staff do not believe that action will be taken when concerns around conduct are raised.
> 3. Allegations relating to sexual misconduct and other discriminatory behaviours are less likely than other misconduct allegations to result in a ‘case to answer’ decision.





> 4. The misconduct process does not find and discipline officers with repeated or patterns of unacceptable behaviour.
> 5. The Met does not fully support local Professional Standards Units (PSUs) to deal with misconduct effectively.
> 6. The Met is not clear about what constitutes ‘Gross Misconduct’ and what will be done about it.





> 7. There is racial disparity throughout the Met’s misconduct system.
> Despite improvement, it was still the case in 2021-22 that Black officers and staff were 81% more likely than White officers to have misconduct allegations brought against them, while Asian officers were 55% more likely. Black and Asian officers were also more likely to have an allegation substantiated than White officers. This is a long standing issue and is clear evidence of systemic bias.​8. Regulation 13 is not being used fairly or effectively in relation to misconduct.



She briefly expands on these points in her letter.

The letter is accompanied by a 21 page 'interim report' (PDF here), briefly setting out the methodology employed in analysing the Met's data, and giving some statistics, case studies and quotes from Met officers in support of her 'initial views'.

It includes some case studies of how some officers with multiple complaints against them are still in post.



> The key issues here is that each conduct issue is viewed separately. Allegations are dealt with individually and as far as we can see, connections are not made to prior concerns raised which fall short of formal misconduct. Crucially, this means repeated or escalating misconduct is not spotted, missing those who potentially pose most risk to others.





> A recent Met report3 corroborates this finding, highlighting ‘a blinkered approach’ to investigations which focuses too narrowly on the presenting issue. The report identified 24 instances where the same officer had been investigated on two or more occasions for behaviour linked to sexual misconduct and domestic abuse - but found that these previous allegations had not been taken into account when considering if there was a case to answer for the alleged misconduct or its severity.





> A further barrier is that several lower level conduct issues cannot be taken cumulatively to make a misconduct allegation.



Here's the first of those case studies - *the officer in question* *is still serving with the Met*



Spoiler: Case Study



*Dip Sample Case Study 1 involves an officer with 11 misconduct cases raised against him for cases involving abuse, sexual harassment and assault, fraud, improper disclosure of information and distribution of an explicit image of himself. The officer received a formal sanction in relation to the first misconduct case but was not dismissed. By the time this decision had been made, a further six misconduct cases had already been raised against him. After receiving this formal sanction, a further four misconduct cases were raised against him and the officer then received a further formal sanction but was not dismissed. The officer is serving in the Metropolitan Police Service. *

The first misconduct case raised against Officer 1 involved an allegation of harassment and assault (Case 1). Four months later, the officer has another more serious case of assault made against him (Case 2). A month later, another third misconduct case was opened against the officer (Case 3), the details of the allegation are unknown. 

Less than six months later, a fourth misconduct case is opened against the officer due to an allegation of sexual assault (Case 4). Another month passes and nearly a year since the first case was made against the officer, all four cases against the officer remain open, a fifth case against Officer 1 is opened, this time involving a fraud (Case 5). A few months later, the unknown misconduct case (Case 3) and the case involving a fraud or deception (Case 5) are given a no case to answer decision and no action is taken. Eight months after this, and now over a year later, the sexual assault Case 4 is given a no case to answer decision and no action is taken against the officer. Cases 1 and 2 remain open.  

Two months later, another allegation of assault is brought against the officer (Case 6). Cases 1 and 2 involving harassment and assault remain open. A month after the most recent case of assault was received, the second case of assault (Case 2) is given a no case to answer decision nearly two years later, and no action is taken against the officer. Another month later, an allegation of improper disclosure of information is raised against the officer (Case 7).  

Over two years after the case was opened, the first case involving harassment and assault is substantiated (Case 1). A misconduct hearing issues him with a formal sanction. Whilst Cases 6 and 7 remain open, six months after the final warning was issued, an eighth case against Officer 1 is opened involving several serious allegations (Case 8), including allegations of sexual harassment, sexual assault, sex-based discrimination, abuse of power. All allegations involve an incident that occurred whilst the officer was on duty. In the same month, whilst Cases 6-8 are still open, a ninth misconduct case against Officer 1 is initiated (Case 9). Two allegations are raised, one of sexual assault and one of sexual harassment.  

Later that same year, the assault case opened a year prior is given a no case to answer decision and no action is taken against the officer. Whilst three misconduct cases are still open (two involving sexual violence) a tenth case against Officer 1 is initiated in a month later, this one involving harassment and the distribution of an explicit image of himself (Case 10).  

Four months later, the case involving improper disclosure of information (Case 7) raised fifteen months previously is given a no case to answer decision. In the same month, whilst three cases against Officer 1 involving harassment, sexual violence, and gender-based discrimination are still open, another allegation of a sexual offence is raised against Officer 1 (Case 11). This incident led to his arrest. 

A month after his arrest, the majority (but not all) allegations of sexual assault and harassment in Case 8 are found to have a case to answer (Case 8). A misconduct hearing issues a further formal sanction but does not dismiss him. In the same month, the case involving abuse, harassment and distribution of an explicit image initiated eighteen months prior is given a no case to answer decision and no action is taken (Case 10). A few months later and a year after it was opened, the case involving sexual assault and harassment (Case 9) is given a no case to answer decision and the officer is referred to reflective practice.



Letter and report are short and worth reading IMO. Mark Rowley has issued a short response.
Casey's review is ongoing and her final report is expected to be produced next spring.


----------



## GarveyLives (Oct 18, 2022)

Meet serving - but currently suspended - Metropolitan Police officer, *PC Darren Hourigan*, who is attached to their South Area Command Unit ...






(Source:  Darren Fletcher)​
*... earlier today, PC Darren Hourigan appeared before Wimbledon Magistrates' Court charged with three counts of possession of indecent images of children.*

*PC Darren Hourigan denied possessing still, moving and manipulated images including 2,253 in Category A, the most serious kind.*






*PC Darren Hourigan was granted unconditional bail ahead of a pre-trial hearing at Kingston Crown Court on 14 November 2022.*​


----------



## Lurdan (Oct 19, 2022)

Hertfordshire police officer convicted of raping child after victim’s testimony - The Guardian



> James Ford, 31, of Hertfordshire constabulary, has been told he faces a lengthy jail term after being found guilty of 10 counts of sexual abuse against the same child after less than a day of deliberation by jurors at Cambridge crown court.





> The defendant, formerly of Bishop’s Stortford, was found guilty of four counts of rape, four counts of sexual assault and two counts of causing or inciting a child under the age of 13 to engage in sexual activity. He was also found guilty of carrying out an act tending and intended to pervert the course of public justice, in that he “deliberately wiped his phone by factory resetting his Samsung mobile phone”.








Hertfordshire Police Statement  :


> The court was told that sexual offences *occurred* *between December 1, 2019 and September 30, 2021* (...)





> *Ford joined the force in December 2019**.*


----------



## teqniq (Oct 22, 2022)

Three Met officers charged with assaulting teenage boy
					

Two sergeants and a constable will appear in court accused of assault by beating, the police watchdog says.



					www.bbc.com


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 22, 2022)

teqniq said:


> Three Met officers charged with assaulting teenage boy
> 
> 
> Two sergeants and a constable will appear in court accused of assault by beating, the police watchdog says.
> ...


Disband the met police


----------



## ViolentPanda (Oct 22, 2022)

equationgirl said:


> There's so many of them...


Unsurprising. In a culture that doesn't encourage dissent from the corrupt norm, wrong'uns like this piece of shit can get away with stuff because no-one wants to set a precedent & actually grass on them, & if they do, they KNOW they'll get sent to Coventry.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Oct 22, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> Disband the met police


Burn the entire institution down. It's rotten from top to bottom.


----------



## Ming (Oct 22, 2022)

GarveyLives said:


> Meet *Detective Constable Stephen Hardy* of Greater Manchester Police's Stockport division ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ricky Gervais has let himself go.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 22, 2022)

ViolentPanda said:


> Burn the entire institution down. It's rotten from top to bottom.


Good to see you posting again  hope you're doing well


----------



## ViolentPanda (Oct 22, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> Good to see you posting again  hope you're doing well


Well enough, thanks!


----------



## equationgirl (Oct 23, 2022)

ViolentPanda said:


> Unsurprising. In a culture that doesn't encourage dissent from the corrupt norm, wrong'uns like this piece of shit can get away with stuff because no-one wants to set a precedent & actually grass on them, & if they do, they KNOW they'll get sent to Coventry.


Indeed, Mr Panda. You are correct. Whole thing needs a serious overhaul.


----------



## Lurdan (Oct 25, 2022)

On Friday James Ford (see post #912 above) was jailed for 18 years and 3 months after being convicted of four counts of rape, four counts of sexual assault and two counts of causing or inciting a child under the age of 13 to engage in sexual activity, all committed against the same child over twenty months. Plus one count of perverting the course of justice in wiping his phone



> The judge said jurors were satisfied that Ford had wiped his phone as he "knew or suspected material relating to the offences" was on it. He said this was consistent with the girl's evidence that Ford was "pointing (his) phone at her while acts of sexual abuse were going on".  (BBC story)



Paedophile officer's Facebook 'likes' had been flagged before he started abusing girl - ITV News Anglia



> The former response officer worked for Hertfordshire Police between December 2019 and November 2021. The force has now admitted a vetting process used to screen candidates applying for a job had flagged up that he had "liked" a number of posts on Facebook which were deemed inappropriate.
> 
> But when the 31-year-old was challenged, he "confirmed the likes were from his youth when he had a much darker sense of humour and did not reflect his adult lifestyle", said the force.





> A spokesman added: "As there were no other matters for concern, it would be disproportionate to refuse vetting at that time." Hertfordshire Police said the vetting process regularly found people with social media accounts from when they were teenagers that needed editing and said "James Ford's explanation was reasonable and credible".
> 
> Ford was issued a police vetting clearance on 7 November 2019. His offending began just 24 days later, on 1 December 2019.



Almost as if he joined the force because of the opportunity it provided to pursue his "adult lifestyle".



> (...) A full review into the process that saw Ford become a police constable will now take place "to identify any learning opportunities moving forward and how we can better improve our existing practices", said the force.


----------



## bluescreen (Nov 2, 2022)

Who knew?








						‘Prevalent’ predatory, misogynistic culture in police, official report finds
					

Inspectorate uncovers widespread vetting failures with officers cleared to join after committing serious crimes




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## Humberto (Nov 2, 2022)

And here:









						'Thousands' of corrupt officers may be in police after vetting failures, watchdog warns
					

A review into the vetting of prospective police officers was commissioned after the murder of Sarah Everard by Wayne Couzens, a serving Met Police officer, last year.




					news.sky.com
				




Disturbing.


----------



## bluescreen (Nov 2, 2022)

Humberto said:


> And here:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's appalling. It's almost as if there isn't so much a failure of vetting as a positive 'let 'em in' campaign. It is beyond disgusting - and this report was only looking at a sample of eight forces.


----------



## Lurdan (Nov 2, 2022)

And here in the Times:






Police are recruiting criminals and sexual predators, HMIC report finds (archived)



> Recruits with families in organised crime have been hired in the past three years. In one force, which was not named, an applicant passed vetting despite a history of indecent exposure.
> A chief constable allowed the transfer of an officer accused of sexually assaulting junior officers and a member of the public, because they felt it would “make the force more diverse”.



The actual report is online here

An inspection of vetting, misconduct, and misogyny in the police service - HMICFRS

Too easy for the wrong people to join and stay in the police, new report on misogyny and corruption finds - HMICFRS


----------



## Lurdan (Nov 2, 2022)

Let's have look at the week in filth.

*26th October*
A misconduct hearing into former South Yorkshire PC Craig Beazley found he had committed gross misconduct in initiating an inappropriate sexual relationship with a woman he had met when she had reported being a victim of domestic violence. Beazley would have been sacked if he had not already resigned but was barred from working in policing.

IOPC press release - Former West Yorkshire Police officer abused his position for a sexual purpose 

*28th October*
A misconduct hearing into former Devon and Cornwall PC David Hoar found he had committed six counts of gross misconduct in initiating and conducting an inappropriate relationship with a victim of domestic violence whose case he was in charge of. Hoar would have been sacked if he had not resigned but was barred from working in policing.

IOPC press release - Former Devon & Cornwall Police officer would have been dismissed for inappropriate relationship 

Devon and Cornwall police officer had sexual relationship with 'vulnerable' victim of crime - Devon Live

*2nd November*
A misconduct hearing into former Cleveland PC Matthew Lewis concluded today. Lewis had admitted having sex with a colleague on police premises and in police vehicles while on duty. He had initially denied having shared images of a woman without her consent, however the images were found on his own laptop and on the phone of the colleague he had sent them to. He was also alleged to have exposed himself to a colleague in a police vehicle and asked them to perform a sex act.

The tribunal found there was insufficient evidence to uphold the latter allegation but found he had shared the images and lied about it. Lewis had resigned after admitting having sex on duty. The tribunal found he had committed gross misconduct and barred him from working in policing.

Cleveland Police offer banned after performing sex acts with colleague - The Northern Echo


----------



## teqniq (Nov 2, 2022)

Where is my tiny violin?



			Wayne Couzens' Met colleagues claim they are victims of 'cancel culture' as they are sentenced to jail terms over WhatsApp group


----------



## RedRedRose (Nov 3, 2022)

Detailed report by Channel 4 mainly on a police inspectorate report looking at the internal culture of the Met and its inability to weed out wrong's.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Nov 4, 2022)

So, so leaky...


----------



## RedRedRose (Nov 9, 2022)

Former Metropolitan Police officer jailed for stealing money from station safe



> former Metropolitan Police officer has been jailed for 10 months for stealing £1,500 from a safe at an east London police station.
> Bradley Francis, 35, resigned as a police constable as he was to face a misconduct hearing, after his theft from the safe at Stoke Newingtonpolice station in April was uncovered.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 9, 2022)

RedRedRose said:


> Former Metropolitan Police officer jailed for stealing money from station safe


What a thick wanker. But he'll enjoy his time inside


----------



## teqniq (Nov 10, 2022)

An endless parade of corruption and general awfulness:









						Former police chief jailed over 'extreme pornography' images
					

A police superintendent has been jailed for possession of extreme images and using his force's computers for personal background checks




					www.mirror.co.uk


----------



## ViolentPanda (Nov 10, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> What a thick wanker. But he'll enjoy his time inside


TBF, it was Stoke Newington, where stuff (including drugs) has had a habit of disappearing from the office safe for decades.


----------



## Louis MacNeice (Nov 11, 2022)

ViolentPanda said:


> TBF, it was Stoke Newington, where stuff (including drugs) has had a habit of disappearing from the office safe for decades.


You think drug seizures made it as far as the safe?

Cheers  - Louis MacNeice


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 11, 2022)

Louis MacNeice said:


> You think drug seizures made it as far as the safe?
> 
> Cheers  - Louis MacNeice


Only to the locker room


----------



## ViolentPanda (Nov 11, 2022)

Louis MacNeice said:


> You think drug seizures made it as far as the safe?
> 
> Cheers  - Louis MacNeice


To the safe until the chief super went off duty, when it went to the back of his car.


----------



## GarveyLives (Nov 12, 2022)

Even more 'bandwidth' issues and 'conspiracies':



> _"Shortly before midnight on a winter’s day in 2020, Ricky Jones, a retired police officer, jumped to his death from the Prince of Wales Bridge spanning the River Severn ...
> 
> ... After his death, Jones’s eldest daughter looked through his iPhone, hoping to get some insight into her father’s cruelty. The phone exposed *one of the most toxic police cultures in the UK* ..."_



How a dead officer’s iPhone exposes misogyny, corruption and racism in a police force





​*"WhatsApp and Facebook messages show(ed) Gwent police officers openly discussing the sexual harassment of junior female colleagues; racist, homophobic and misogynistic abuse; the leaking of sensitive police material; and corruption."*


----------



## RedRedRose (Nov 13, 2022)

GarveyLives said:


> How a dead officer’s iPhone exposes misogyny, corruption and racism in a police force


30 odd years of corruption involving multiple officers. Absolutely staggering.


----------



## GarveyLives (Nov 13, 2022)

The 'conspiracies' continue - now serving Lancashire police officer, *James Riley*, has been charged with the _attempted murder_ of as yet unnamed woman.

This follows an incident at approximately 11.30 p.m. on Thursday 10 November 2022, when police were called to a report of "a concern for the welfare of a woman" at a hotel on Brook Street, Manchester.

Emergency services attended and the woman was taken to hospital, where she remains in a stable condition.




*Serving Lancashire police officer, James Riley, has been remanded in custody and will next appear at Manchester Crown Court on Monday 14 November 2022.*


----------



## Dystopiary (Nov 13, 2022)

Oladeji Omishore died in June after being tasered multiple times by a Met officer when he was experiencing a mental health crisis (as discussed upthread). 

Over 5 months on - 

officers haven't been interviewed
officers are still on full duties, with no disciplinary action
vital evidence is still being withheld from the family.

Deji's family are crowdfunding for a judicial review. 


Justice for Oladeji Omishore - funding a judicial review of the IOPC


----------



## GarveyLives (Nov 15, 2022)

The personal details of sexual abuse victims - _the victims' names, addresses, dates of birth and details of the offences committed_ - have been published on the Suffolk Constabulary website:

Suffolk police publish victims' information in mass data breach







*"An investigation is now taking place into how this error occurred.

"The Information Commissioner’s Office has been notified of this incident.

"We do take our obligations under the Data Protection Act very seriously."*​


----------



## teqniq (Nov 15, 2022)

Jesus H Christ.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Nov 16, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> What a thick wanker. But he'll enjoy his time inside


 
imagine getting caught with your hand in the cookie jar at Stoke Newington nick. It'd be like a bear getting done for shitting in the woods.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Nov 19, 2022)

from today's south london press









						British Transport Police officer sentenced after sexually assaulting colleague at London Bridge station
					

Davis sexually assaulted another officer on an escalator in London Bridge station.




					londonnewsonline.co.uk


----------



## RedRedRose (Nov 23, 2022)

[Washington Post] U.K. police hires applicants with history of crime, harassment, watchdog finds

Coincides with a lengthy report into vetting and recruitment



> In one case highlighted in the 161-page report published this month, a prospective officer was granted clearance despite an overseas conviction for attempted theft and intelligence possibly linking them to drug crime and an incident of aggravated burglary.
> 
> The watchdog also identified a “culture of misogyny, sexism and predatory behaviour” within the police force.
> In another case, an officer misused force resources to search for the work location of his ex-girlfriend, who was a police staff member, the report said. She reported him and alleged that he had previously stalked her. The professional standards department didn’t investigate her claim, and the officer in charge of the case chose only to issue an informal warning.
> The cases were among hundreds of vetting files and complaint and misconduct investigations reviewed by His Majesty’s Inspectorate of Constabulary and Fire & Rescue Services (HMICFRS), a government watchdog. Among the files, investigators found applicants with criminal records or with family ties to organized crime being cleared to join police forces with insufficient scrutiny, and allegations of misconduct not being properly assessed.





> Investigators reviewed hundreds of decisions made by police forces on vetting and misconduct, and agreed with the majority of them. But they disagreed in almost one in five cases, finding some clearance decisions “questionable at best.”
> Part of the problem, experts say, is that forces are under pressure to recruit more officers to meet targets set by the British government’s Police Uplift Program, launched by former prime minister Boris Johnson in 2019. Under that program, the government committed to recruiting 20,000 new police officers across England and Wales by March 2023.
> To meet that goal, vetting units are told to “recruit, and recruit quickly, and recruit under difficult circumstances,” says Tim Newburn, a professor of criminology and social policy at the London School of Economics and Political Science, the author of several books on policing. “That doesn’t in any way justify the failures that are drawn attention [to] in this report, but it possibly goes some way — and only some way — to explaining why such failures possibly exist.”


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 24, 2022)

equationgirl said:


> Let's call this one what he is - an allegedly serial predator with a reign of terror going back nearly two decades. I'd ask how he was allowed to get away with this for so long but he worked for the Met so...


Now charged with a load more offences Met police officer David Carrick charged with six more counts of rape


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 24, 2022)

Disband the Met police


----------



## GarveyLives (Nov 29, 2022)

> _""Serious failings" of police officers while restraining a man contributed to his death, an inquest jury has concluded ..."_



'Serious failing' led to Diss man Krystian Kilkowski's death






(Source: as stated in image)​
*Footage seen by an inquest jury showed hand-cuffed Krystian Kilkowski telling officers that he thought was going to die as they placed him in leg restraints.*
*
According to the charity Inquest, the footage shows Krystian being restrained mainly face down for over an hour with officers repeatedly pushing his head down towards the ground. He was clearly frightened for his safety and was expressing concerns that he was going to die. Despite this, and already being in handcuffs, he was taken to the ground where immediately two sets of leg restraints, and subsequently further methods of restraint, were applied to him.
*
*The jury’s conclusions also noted that the police’s “approach lacked leadership” and their “decision making was inadequate”. The jury concluded there was “a serious failure to keep Krystian safe” which “contributed to his rapid physical deterioration during the restraint.” *


----------



## Lurdan (Dec 9, 2022)

Officer charged with two counts of rape - Metropolitan Police press release today



> PC Rupert Edwards, attached to the South West Basic Command Unit, was arrested on suspicion of rape of Monday, 5 September. He was bailed and suspended from duty.
> 
> On Thursday, 8 December, he was further arrested on suspicion of rape. On Friday, 9 December, was charged with two counts of rape.
> 
> He is due to appear in custody at Westminster Magistrates' Court on Friday, 9 December.


----------



## two sheds (Dec 14, 2022)

This could even things up a bit in the US: 









						The Indiana law that lets citizens shoot cops
					

The Hoosier State now allows people to use deadly force to keep public servants from illegally entering their homes or cars. Police, of course, are not pleased



					theweek.com


----------



## ruffneck23 (Dec 20, 2022)

At Brixton academy last week apparently.


----------



## A380 (Dec 20, 2022)

ruffneck23 said:


> At Brixton academy last week apparently.




It gets worse . That same evening there were white  cops kneeling  over the prone bodies of young black kids literally pummelling their chests for minutes in front of everyone and pressing their foul pig lips against their victims’ unconscious mouths. The fuckers


----------



## Lurdan (Dec 28, 2022)

The headline in a My London story sums things up 

*Met Police officer paid sex worker £140 for 'services' then snatched the cash back when they'd finished and hit her in face*

but here's a more detailed local news report. Met Police officer paid woman for sex then hit her - Richmond Nub News

Ex-PC Hassan Mahmood who had been with the Met Police's South Area Basic Command Unit was the subject of a misconduct hearing last week.
According to the Met's statement about the outcome he



> (...) attended the home address of Ms A, a sex worker, for the purpose of engaging in sexual relations with her, including an extra service on 12 January 2021. They agreed the price of £140 for the services, and the FPC placed that amount in cash on a table.





> When the sexual activity concluded, the officer snatched the money that he had placed on the table and tried to leave the premises. There was then a struggle in which Ms A tried to recover the money from the FPC. The FPC lashed out with his hand towards Ms A and/or hit Ms A in the face. The FPC left the premises after leaving just £40 of the £140 that had been agreed.



In November 2021 he resigned from the police. 

The incident had taken place during the Covid lockdown. On February 21st this year at City of London Magistrates Court he pleaded guilty "to participating in a gathering of two or more people in breach of the Health Protection Regulations in a Tier 4 area" and was fined £600.

The misconduct hearing ruled that he would have been sacked if he hadn't already resigned and ordered he be placed on the College of Policing's barred list.

The Met statement doesn't specify which part of his actions "breached the Standards of Professional Behaviour". Was it leaving the £40 behind?


----------



## Karl Masks (Dec 28, 2022)

GarveyLives said:


> The personal details of sexual abuse victims - _the victims' names, addresses, dates of birth and details of the offences committed_ - have been published on the Suffolk Constabulary website:
> 
> Suffolk police publish victims' information in mass data breach
> 
> ...


Better get that chequebook out lads, going to be a long day

Ffs


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 28, 2022)

GarveyLives said:


> The personal details of sexual abuse victims - _the victims' names, addresses, dates of birth and details of the offences committed_ - have been published on the Suffolk Constabulary website:
> 
> Suffolk police publish victims' information in mass data breach
> 
> ...


Not surprised this happened. Where I used to work we received an email from the (met) police asking if we had information on an instance of historical child abuse. It was a local authority archive so it was possible. Looking down the email chain the officer had forwarded us, the names of victim and abuser were given along with dates of assaults and details of the abuse. I thought then that the practice of sharing very personal and confidential information must be widespread within the police, that what I'd seen wouldn't be a singular event


----------



## GarveyLives (Monday at 12:00 AM)

Lurdan said:


> Officer charged with two counts of rape - Metropolitan Police press release today



Serving Metropolitan Police officer, *PC Rupert Edwards* from Ashtead, Surrey, who is charged with raping two women 11 days apart, has now been granted bail.  The first rape is alleged to have happened in Epsom on 26 August 2022. The second is said to have taken place somewhere in Lambeth on 5 September 2022:

Met Police: Officer charged with two rapes granted bail






(Source: as stated in image)




*Serving Metropolitan Police officer, PC Rupert Edwards, must live and sleep at his aunt’s address in Bexhill-on-Sea, East Sussex, with an electronically-monitored curfew between 8pm and 8am.

PC Rupert Edwards cannot go into the M25 area, apart from to attend court or pre-arranged meetings with his lawyers, and must not contact any of the complainants or prosecution witnesses in the case.*


----------



## GarveyLives (Monday at 12:09 AM)

> _"Three currently-serving Metropolitan Police officers *have been convicted of a sexual offence since joining the force and continue to serve*, a Freedom of Information Request has found ..."_



_Three_ currently-serving Met officers have sex offence convictions








(Source: as stated in image)






*A lasting legacy.*​


----------



## GarveyLives (Monday at 10:06 PM)

Another day of 'bandwidth issues' and 'conspiracies':



> _"*More than 150 police officers* from the UK’s biggest force are being prevented from holding public-facing roles because *they are under investigation over allegations of sexual misconduct or racism* ..."_








(Source: as stated in image)






*A lasting legacy.*​

More than 150 Met officers investigated over sexual misconduct or racism


----------



## GarveyLives (Monday at 10:33 PM)

Meet 49-year old *PC David Longden-Thurgood* of Waterlooville, Hampshire, who has served with the Hampshire Constabulary for 19 years ...






(Source: as stated in image)​
*PC David Longden-Thurgood is currently on trial, accused of not being willing to take “no for an answer” when he allegedly raped a businesswoman at her home in October 2020:

Waterlooville police officer accused of raping woman 'without warning' and 'would not take no for an answer'*






(Source: as stated in image)​
*It is alleged that while assaulting the woman PC David Longden-Thurgood claimed “it feels too good I can’t stop now”.  His trial continues.*


----------



## Pickman's model (Tuesday at 7:00 AM)

GarveyLives said:


> Meet 49-year old *PC David Longden-Thurgood* of Waterlooville, Hampshire, who has served with the Hampshire Constabulary for 19 years ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what's the source of the second picture?


----------



## ruffneck23 (Tuesday at 7:11 AM)

GarveyLives said:


> Serving Metropolitan Police officer, *PC Rupert Edwards* from Ashtead, Surrey, who is charged with raping two women 11 days apart, has now been granted bail.  The first rape is alleged to have happened in Epsom on 26 August 2022. The second is said to have taken place somewhere in Lambeth on 5 September 2022:
> 
> Met Police: Officer charged with two rapes granted bail
> 
> ...


Ashtead is about 6 miles from me so seeing this really makes me sick / angry.

Not to say the rest of this thread doesn't make me sick / angry.


----------



## tim (Tuesday at 8:05 AM)

GarveyLives said:


> Even more 'bandwidth' issues and 'conspiracies':
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cunts


----------

